# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Βουλιμία=δυστυχία ...

## elsa__

Καλή σας μέρα.
Σήμερα νιώθω την ανάγκη να μιλήσω, ή μάλλον να κραυγάσω την απελπισία μου.

Παρακολουθώ αθέατη, μήνες τώρα το φόρουμ. 

Δεν συμμετέχω, δεν έχω "μούτρα", γιατί έχω αθετήσει την υπόσχεση που είχα δώσει στον εαυτό μου: Να πάψω να είμαι βουλιμική, να ξαναγίνω ανορεξική, να ξαναπέσω σε ΔΜΣ 17,8, να ξανανιώσω ευτυχισμένη... 

Τίποτε από αυτά δεν έχει γίνει. 
Ο ΔΜΣ καθηλώθηκε στα 22-23. 
Η ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση στέκεται σε επίπεδα αξιοπρέπειας, χάρη στα Ladose και στο Geodon...

H ανηδονία, η ασεξουαλικότητα, η κατάθλιψη, γνωστές "κυρίες" απ'τα παλιά (κοντεύουν 6 χρόνια πια).

Η επιδείνωση της βουλιμίας μου έγκειται:

α). Στην καθαρή εξάρτηση απ'τα καθαρτικά (ημερήσια δόση μεταξύ 8-12 δισκίων). 
Οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια για "φυσικές" λύσεις (όπως φυτικές ίνες, φρούτα, βότανα κατά της δυσκοιλιότητας) αποβαίνει άκαρπη. 
Η λαχτάρα για να καταπίνω DULCOLAX σαν καραμέλες, με τρομάζει πλέον...

β). Στην ολοήμερη "νηστεία" και στην μεταμεσονύχτια, απελπισμένη αναζήτηση υδατανθράκων
(απ'την καταραμένη λαιμαργία μου δεν γλυτώνει τίποτε.... ούτε οι πιο απίθανοι συνδυασμοί γλυκού-αλμυρού-παγωμένου)

γ). Στις παράξενες διατροφικές μου συνήθειες. 
Για παράδειγμα, δεν έχω φάει εδώ και χρόνια σε ταβέρνα ή φαστ-φουντ, αλλά ούτε και στο σπίτι κάθομαι στο τραπέζι για να φάω μεσημέρι ή βράδυ με το παιδί μου....Είναι ήδη 9 ετών και τρώει πάντα μόνη της σε φορητό τραπεζάκι, από τότε που θυμάται τον εαυτό της... 

δ). Στην απόλυτη κοινωνική μου απομόνωση. Δεν έχω φίλους, ούτε συγγενείς, ούτε συμμετέχω σε οποιαδήποτε κοινωνική δραστηριότητα. Μόνη μου έξοδος, η βόλτα στο Σ/Μ, στον παιδότοπο και στις παιδικές παραστάσεις της μικρής.

ε). Στο καθημερινό τελετουργικό πλάνο που ακολουθώ:
Ξυπνάω πάντα μέσα στη νύχτα για να φάω. 
Ακολουθούν οι ενοχές, ο θυμός, η αυτολύπηση. 
Μετά, έρχονται τα καθαρτικά. 
Εν συνεχεία γράφω πρόγραμμα για δίαιτα, fasting και ό,τι άλλο θα με αποτρέψει απ'το να φάω εν συνεχεία. 
Κρεμάω τα χαρτάκια αυτά απέναντί μου και προσπαθώ να με "ντοπάρω" για το υπόλοιπο της μέρας.

Τα καταφέρνω θαυμάσια μέχρι το βράδυ της επομένης. Τόσο θαυμάσια που κάθε μέρα λέω "Τελείωσε ο εφιάλτης σήμερα! Δεν σκοπεύω να φάω για όσες μέρες αντέξω. Θα χάσω 10 κιλά αυτό το μήνα!". Τα ίδια λέω κάθε μέρα. 

Τα ίδια σκ...ά κάνω κάθε νύχτα.... Με ακυρώνω... με ματώνω...

Νιώθω τόσο κουρασμένη, τόσο απελπισμένη που αν δεν ήμουν μητέρα, ΤΙΠΟΤΕ άλλο δεν θα με κρατούσε σε τούτο τον κόσμο. Μόνο η κόρη μου αποτελεί πηγή ζωής πια για μένα.

Ντρέπομαι γι'αυτό που έχω καταντήσει. 
Κοιτάζω τα μικροσκοπικά μου ρούχα, αυτά που φορούσα όταν ήμουν ανορεξική και μόλις 54kg με ύψος 1.74... Τι όμορφες μέρες! Θυμάμαι με νοσταλγία πόσο αγωνιούσαν συνάδελφοι και συγγενείς για την υγεία μου... Θυμάμαι το άσαρκο πλάσμα και το εκλιπαρώ να ξαναγυρίσει. Να ξαναβρεί αυτοέλεγχο και αυτοκυριαρχία απέναντι στη συναισθηματική πείνα...

Ας μου πει κάποιος ότι κάποτε θα ΞΥΠΝΗΣΩ, θα ξαναγίνω όπως πριν... Δεν με αντέχω έτσι όπως είμαι πλέον, δεν αντέχω να με κοιτάζω στον καθρέφτη....

Ψεύδομαι στον εαυτό μου (και στους άλλους) ότι φταίει η ορμονική μου δυσλειτουργία για τα κιλά που έχω πάρει. Τι θράσος! Η λαιμαργία φταίει, όχι η θυροξίνη...

Συγχωρέστε με για το μακροσκελές του ποστ... Αλλά δεν άντεχα να τα γράψω πάλι σε μια κόλλα χαρτί και να την κρεμάσω απέναντί μου για να με "ενεργοποιήσω". Νιώθω να πνίγομαι απ'την ανάγκη να μιλήσω σε κάποιον...

----------


## Ζουζουνάκι

Μα γιατί να θέλεις να γίνεις ανορεξική. Το βρίσκεις πιο υγιές;

----------


## carrie

Καταλαβαινεις οτι με αυτο τον τροπο κανεις πρωτα κακο στην υγεια σου?θες να εισαι αδυνατη και αρρωστη ή γεματουλα και αρρωστη?και δεν ειναι μονο το οργανικο που μπορει να σε αρρωστησει, ειναι και το ψυχολογικο. Ξερεις ποσες ασθενειες ειναι ψυχογενεις? Κι εσυ μες στο αγχος, την απομονωση και την απελπισια διατρεχεις αρκετους κινδυνους, και τωρα και αργοτερα στη ζωη σου πιθανον. Προτιμας να συνεχισειες αυτο το μονο πατι με κινδυνο για την υγεια σου και την ζωη σου? Δεν εχεις κατι καλυτερο να ασχολεισαι στη ζωη σου απο το σωματικο σου βαρος? Η αξια σου μετριεται μονο αντιστροφως αναλογα των κιλων σου? και? σε ποιον χρησιμευει αυτο? σε καναν γκομενο που θα του αρεσουν οι ανορεξικες? μη μου πεις σε εσενα, γιατι αυτο σημαινει οτι ολο το νοημα της ζωης σου βρισκεται στη ζυγαρια, και στην κορη σου, που και παλι τι παραδειγμα της δινεις? Τι θα κανεις αμα γινει και αυτη ανορεξικια στα 19 της? θα της τραβηξεις το αυτι? με ποιο δικαιωμα?η ουσια δεν ειναι εξω. η ουσια ειναι μεσα. στην ψυχη μας. και αμα εισαι γαληνια και βρισκεις τον πραγματικο σου εαυτο τοτε θα λαμπεις και θα αρεσεις στους αλλους. μα και σε σενα πρωτα απο ολα. η ομορφια κρυβεται στη σωστη διατροφη, στα φρουτα, τα λαχανικα, το νερο, την ασκηση. Ολο αυτο που εχεις το θεμα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι δεν οφειλεται στα κιλα σου. Οφειλεται σε κατι βαθυτερο μεσα σου και εκτονωνεται σε αυτον τον τομεα.αγαπη θες οχι dulcolax. αυτοπεποιθηση θες οχι ανορεξια. μηπως πρεπει να κανεις κατι γιαυτο, περα απο διαιτες? Η καλυτερη διαιτα ειναι να συμφιλιωνεσαι με τον εαυτο σου και να εισαι δημιουργικη. Ολα γινονται.

----------


## elsa__

Θέλω να είμαι αδύνατη κι ευτυχισμένη, γιατί το άρρωστο μυαλό μου έχει συνδέσει την ευτυχία της ψυχής μου με τη ζυγαριά. Ναι, έχεις δίκιο carrie, αντιστρόφως ανάλογα τα κιλά με την αξία μου. Πέφτουν τα κιλά? Αυτοπεποίθηση στο ζενίθ. Ανεβαίνει η ζυγαριά? Αυτομομφή και αυτοεξευτελισμός.

Και σαφώς η διατροφική μου διαταραχή δεν έχει σχέση με το αντίθετο φύλο, όχι μόνο λόγω του προχωρημένου της ηλικίας μου (είμαι ήδη 43 και νιώθω 70, δεν ντύνομαι και δεν βάφομαι γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς κανείς δεν δίνει δεκάρα για μένα), αλλά και λόγω της 6χρονης σεξουαλικής μου αποχής που προανέφερα.

Όσο για τη δημιουργικότητά μου, αυτή περιορίζεται μόνο σε ό,τι σχετίζεται με το παιδί μου. Εγώ νιώθω πως δεν υπάρχω ως μονάδα, ως οντότητα. Δεν έχω ενδιαφέροντα, ανάγκες, στόχους, πέραν της μικρούλας μου...

----------


## carrie

Θες να τελειωσει αυτο το πραγμα? Θες να εισαι βουλιμικη, ανορεξικη ή σε αρμονια με τον εαυτο σου? Πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι εχεις αξια ως ατομο, οχι ως κιλα. Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα απο ολους πως πρεπει να εισαι και τι να κανεις. Δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κατι μεγαλο. Κατι μικρο ειναι αρκετο. Μη ζεις μονο για τον εαυτο σου. Ζησε και για τους αλλους. Το να εισαι αδυνατη με κακη διατροφη και ψυχολογια δεν προσφερει τιποτα σε κανεναν, ουτε σε εσενα, ουτε στην κορη σου, ουτε στην κοινωνια. Προσφερε κατι σε καποιον, οχι μονο φαγητο, χαδια και το παραδειγμα προς αποφυγη στην κορη σου.

----------


## Ζουζουνάκι

Αφού το βλέπεις το πρόβλημα κάνε κάτι............
Για αρχή δες οπωσδήποτε έναν ειδικό. Ολοι θέλουμε μία καλή εμφάνιση αλλά για εσένα τα κιλά είναι όλη σου η \"ζωή\" και αυτό χτυπάει πολλά καμπανάκια. Ασε που ή ανορεξική ή παχουλή πρέπει να είσαι. Το φυσιολογικό δεν έχει θέση στο μυαλό σου;Μόλισ νιώσεις καλύτερα με τον ευατό σου σίγουρα θα προκύψει ένας σύντροφοσ αλλά και τα ενδιαφέροντα. Θα δεις. Αρχισε όμωσ από κάπου. Είναι τόσο κρίμα νέα γυναίκα. Εξάλλου σε χρειάζεται και το παιδί σου και σίγουρα δεν δείχνεισ και η πιο υγιήσ μαμά με όλεσ αυτέσ τισ μεταπτώσεις

----------


## nature

Ελσα, τι εννοείς ΔΜΣ? Μήπως το ΒΜΙ, δείκτη σωματικής μάζας?
Αν ναι, τότε είσαι κούκλα με το 22-23 που έχεις, γιατί το φυσιολογικό είναι 18,5-24,9. Το κάτω από 18,5 είναι underweight και επικίνδυνο, με επιπτώσεις σε όλα τα συστήματα του οργανισμού. Παθαίνεις οστεοπόρωση, αμηνόρροια και πολλά άλλα....Μόνο και μόνο από την οστεοπόρωση παθαίνεις κάταγμα με το παραμικρό, άσε που καμπουριάζεις από πολύ μικρότερη ηλικία από το φυσιολογικό. Επίσης μέσα στον οργανισμό τότε συμβαίνει ένας καταράκτης βιοχημικών αντιδράσεων και επηρεάζονται πάρα πολλές άλλες παράμετροι.
Τι θα έλεγες στα χαρτάκια που κολλάς απέναντί σου αντί για υποσχέσεις ότι δεν θα φας να γράφεις, είμαι κούκλα, είμαι κούκλα? Επίσης να γράψεις το ΒΜΙ διαφόρων γνωστών και φίλων σου, που ζουν φυσιολογικά και ευτυχισμένα?

----------


## weird

Elsa
να σου πω την αλήθεια, ελεγα αυτές τις μέρες δεν θα γραφω στο φόρουμ...
Έδωσα τόση και τόση ενέργεια να στηρίξω τον τελευταίο καιρό που με απορρόφησε κι εμενα την ίδια! Χρειαζόμουν παύση, διάλειμμα.... ενέργεια να λάβω κι όχι να δώσω.

Διάβασα πολλά απο το πρωί μα το δικό σ ου το μήνυμα, κάνει την καρδιά μου να χτυπά έντονα και να πονάει και δεν θα πω όχι στην έκκλησή σου για συντροφιά και για βοήθεια.

Ελσα, σε παρακολουθώ απο καιρό και πρέπει να σου πώ ότι είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που αποφάσισες και πάλι , να κάνεις το βήμα, να ανοιχτείς και να μας γράψεις! Ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι για σένα, να ζητήσεις βοήθεια. 
Μπράβο σου για το βήμα αυτό.

Ομως, επέτρεψέ μου καλή μου,
με αφορμή αυτό σου το βήμα, πρώτον , να σου πω κάποια πράγματα για εμένα και δεύτερον να σε ρωτήσω κάποια άλλα για εσένα...

Την λαχτάρα σου να ξαναγίνεις εκείνο το λιπόσαρκο πλάσμα , την καταλαβαίνω. 
Εχω φλερτάρει κι εγώ με την ανορεξία... τι επικίνδυνη έξη....
Εβλεπα τον κόσμο αλλιώτικα, με το στομάχι μου να μουρμουρίζει πεινασμένους σκοπούς, έχοντας όμως αρχίσει το ίδιο να αγνοεί την ίδια του την πείνα...

Με το σώμα μου να μου φαίνεται τόσο ελαφρύ κι ελκυστικό που να μην αντέχω να φύγω απο τον καθρέπτη... Με τα βλέμματα των άλλων να σχολιάζουν το πόσο αδύνατη είμαι και να το θαυμάζουν ( φλέρταρα αναίμακτα, δεν έφτασα σε αποκρουστικά επίπεδα, δεν έφτασα στα άκρα, μόνο τα άγγιξα ).. μάλιστα πολλόί άντρες με ρώταγαν με ένα ίχνος επαίνου αν τρώω καθόλου κρέας... φαντάσου..

Το βλέμμα των φίλων ήταν πιο κολλημένο πάνω μου απο ποτέ, η ανησυχία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Φάνε να μου λένε, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την ..... να λένε και να ασχολούνται όλοι μαζί μου.

Εκείνη την εποχή της πείνας, ήμουν... κοιμισμένη. Ένα έρμαιο ήμουν που απλά περιφερόταν και του άρεσε να δείχνεται και να τραβά τα βλέμματα. Καμία ουσιαστική επαφή δεν είχα με το μέσα μου, παρά με υπνώτιζα με της πείνας το τραγούδι για να μην ακούω τον πόνο και τη μαυρίλα που με έζωναν...
Όταν πια άρχισε να πονά το στομάχι μου, με αποτέλεσμα να διπλώνομαι στα δύο όπου κι αν βρισκόμουν,
όταν άρχισα να νιώθω ζαλάδες και λιποθυμίες 
όταν ήρθαν οι αδυναμίες και οι φοβίες και τα άγχη,
εκεί σταμάτησα να μαστιγώνω το σώμα μου κι άρχισα να τρώω υγιεινά 
γιατί ήθελα με κάθε τρόπο να νιώθω δυνατή για να στέκομαι στα πόδια μου και καθαρή απο τοξίνες κτλ...

Μετά φυσικά, απέκτησα ένα κανονικό για το ύψος μου βάρος και οι παλιές μέρες του αδύνατου έφυγαν μακριά. 
Υπήρχαν στιγμές που απορούσα με την έλξη που ένιωθα για εκείνη την κατάσταση στέρησης και τότε άρχιζα να πλακώνω ότι έβρισκα μπροστά μου..
Θυμάμαι κάποια εποχή πυο έγραφα με αγωνία στο φόρουμ και ρωτούσα τον Νίκο \'έφαγα πάρα πολύ γρήγορα 2 πιάτα με ρεβύθια και μετά έφαγα.... είναι βουλιμικό επεισόδιο?\"
Μετά λοιπόν, άρχισε η εποχή, τρώμε πολύ και πάμε και τα καίμε( ευτυχώς για μένα αν και αποπειράθηκα να κάνω εμετό πολλές φορές δεν τα κατάφερα).
Ωρες επι ωρών στο γυμναστήριο, 
ώρες στο κρεβάτι προσπαθώντας να χωνέψω ότι είχα καταβροχθίσει.

τα κιλάκια μου ανέβηκαν. 
Ξέρεις πόσες φορές έβρισα τον εαυτό μου? Μου ερχόταν αν αρχίσω αν με χτυπάω με δύναμη, τέτοιο θυμό.....

Όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται τόσο μακρινά....

Με το που άρχισα να δουλεύω με τα συναισθήματά μου, 
άρχισα αν γεμίζω την ζωή μου με ουσία...
η διαταραγμένη μου σχέση με το φαγητό βρήκε τις ισορροπίες της...
Μιλάς για συναισθηματική πέίνα, κι έχεις τόσο δικιο...

όταν ταισα με τα άυλα πράγματα το συναίσθημά μου, σταμάτησε να αποζητά τα υλικά, όπως το φαγητό.

Σήμερα πια, είμαι κανονική προς το αδύνατο, η ζυγαριά μου αυξομειώνεται 1-2 κιλά , κατα βάση όμως δεν έχω τις διακυμάνσεις που είχα παλιότερα και 
φυσικά δεν περνάω τη ζωή μου σκεφτόμενη το φαγητό.

ΕΧΩ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΘΕΙ απο αυτό.

Μπορείς κι εσύ να το κάνεις...
Αλλα, μην μας μιλάς για φαγητό μόνο...
Υπάρχουν κι άλλα πράγματα για την Έλσα που προσωπικά θέλω να μάθω. Μπαίνεις εδώ και μιλάς με ακρίβεια και αυτογνωσία για την διαταραχή σου, 
μα γιατί δεν μιλάς και για τα άλλα...
αναφέρεις βέβαια και την κορούλα σου, το πιο σημαντικό σου πρόσωπο... αλλα το κανεις παρενθετικά. 

Εισαι 43 χρονών.
Θα υπάρχει κάποιο σημείο στην μέχρι τώρα ιστορία σου, που ίσως θεωρείς αρκετό να το μοιραστείς μαζί μας...

Περιμένω να σε ακούσω, αν το θέλεις:)

----------


## weird

Βουλιμία = δυστυχία
Αλλά ανορεξία = δυστυχία ( παρόλο που όντας εθισμένη στην στέρηση του φαγητού, σε εκστασιάζει και ενθουσιάζει το ράψιμο του στόματος και η απώλεια βάρους)... Δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό έχεις υπάρξει ανορεκτική, μα να είσαι σίγουρη οτι σε βάθςο χρόνου η \"ευτυχία\" που νιώθεις θα γίνει δυστυχία.

Αλήθεια, έχεις απευθυνθεί σε κάποιο κέντρο που ειδικέυεται στις διατροφικές διαταραχές?
μετά τα αυξανόμενα κρόυσματα τέτοιων ασθενειών, υπάρχουν πολλά στην Ελλάδα.
Αν κατάφερνες να παρακολουθήσεις κάποια ομαδική θεραπεία, 
θα αρχιζες να σχετίζεσαι και με άλλους, 
πράγμα πολύ θετικό για την δική σου, γεμάτη μοναξιά και απόγνωση, κατάσταση.
Εχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## Helena

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1209

θυμασαι?

ωραιες οι προτασεις των κοριτσιων γιατι να μην δοκιμαζες κατι τετοιο αληθεια?

----------


## weird

Elsa,
πιστέυω οτι μέσα σου υπάρχουν οι καλές και οι κακές σκέψεις.... οτι γίνεται μια πάλη που σε διχάζει.

Φαντάζομαι οτι μέσα στο κεφάλι σου θα κυκλοφορούν σκέψεις όπως \" Τι ωραία που ήταν όταν τα κατάφερνα και ήμουν ανορεξική! Τι ωραίες μέρες!\" \"Θαυμάζω όλες τις αδύνατες κοπέλες που τα καταφέρνουν , οχι σαν εμένα, την ασυγκράτητη\" \"Η ευτυχία μου είναι το να ξαναγίνω ανορεξική\" \" Είμαι ένα τίποτα, μια άχρηστη, μια χοντρή κακάσχημη, ανάξια για μάνα\".
Φαντάζομαι όμως οτι που και που θα κυκλοφορούν μέσα σου σκέψεις όπως \" Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου και να βγώ απο το λούκι\"
\"Ας το κάνω τουλάχιστον για το παιδί μου\"
\"Μα σοβαρολογώ τωρα? Δεν θέλω να είμαι ούτε βουλιμική, ούτε ανορεξική, θελω επιτέλους να ειμαι ΥΓΙΗΣ.\"
\"Θελω να μην έχω αυτό το μίσος και τον φόβο για το φαί, θέλω να τρώω όπως όλος ο κόσμος!\"
\"Πρέπει να γίνω καλά για την κορούλα μου\"

Μέσα σου είναι, και η δύναμη, και η αδυναμία...Και ο καλός και ο κακός σου εαυτός. Και ο υγιής και ο διαταραγμένος...Το θέμα είναι ποιος θα νικήσει την μάχη καλή μου, κατι που είναι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ στο δικό σου χέρι ( εστω κι αν αυτό σημαίνει να σε κατευθύνεις σε΄ένα εξειδικευμένο κέντρο θεραπείας)
Εγω θα είχα να προτείνω το εξής.

Αρχισε σε κάθε σκέψη σου, να βάζεις μια ταμπέλα.
Καλή, βοηθητική, θετική, υγιής σκέψη
και αντίστροφα,
κακή, παράλογη, αρνητική, προϊόν της διαταραχής.


Αρχισε να καταγράφεις τις σκέψεις, και να παρατηρέις καλύτερα την μάχη πυο μένεται μέσα σου...
τόσα χρόνια πια...

----------


## sabb

Elsa, συνυπογράφω κι εγώ όσα οι καλές μας φίλες είχαν να σου πουν στα πόστ που προηγήθηκαν. Στ\' αλήθεια, απέναντι στη βουλιμία το αντίδοτο δεν είναι η ανορεξία όπως και τούμπαλιν . Είναι οι δύο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος. Είναι διαταραχές για τις οποίες η λύση, δεν είναι να γράφεις τα χαρτάκια και να τα βλέπεις . Η λύση είναι να πάρεις την ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ πως θέλεις πια να είσαι ΥΓΙΗΣ, κι όχι μόνο για την κορούλα σου - που ναι , για τον γονιό είναι η απόλυτη προτεραιότητα - αλλά και για τον εαυτό σου !
Έχεις δικαίωμα στη ζωή. Είσαι μόνον - ναι καλά το διαβάζεις - 43 χρονών. Εγώ είμαι 48 και συμπεριφέρομαι σαν 35 άντε 40αρης το πολύ - κι όχι από παλιμπαιδισμό σε βεβαιώνω..Πέρασα πολλά στη ζωή μου, θα μπορούσα να γράφω δυο μέρες συνέχεια και να μη φτάνουν, για να λέω σήμερα πόσο χαρούμενος είμαι που είμαι καλά, που ρουφάω τη ζωή σταγόνα-σταγόνα, που την χαίρομαι μαζί με τα παιδιά μου, κάνω πράγματα που μέχρι πριν 3 χρόνια ούτε καν θα μπορούσα να τάχα φαντασθεί πως θα τάκανα, παίζω με τα παιδιά μου, κάνω σπορ, ΖΩ... 

Δες το μόνο απ\' αυτή την πλευρά. ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΥΓΙΗΣ ? Τι θα μπορείς να κάνεις ? Να αποκτήσεις τέτοια αυτοεκτίμηση που να μπορείς - τώρα που σε λίγο θα μπαίνει στην εφηβεία η κόρη σου - πως εκτός από μαμά θα είσαι και φίλη με το παιδί σου, θα κάνετε πράγματα μαζί, θα χαίρεσαι με την χαρά της κι αυτό είναι μεγάλο κέρδος, πίστεψε με. Να μεγαλώνεις μαζί με το παιδί σου, είναι τόσο όμορφο !!!

Κάνε το μεγάλο βήμα. Πίστεψε το και πολέμησε το, για την κόρη σου για σένα. Αν πιστέψεις πως είσαι μαχητής, έχεις βάλει ένα πόντο στο θέμα της αυτοεκτίμησης. Σιγά σιγά θα φτάσεις στη κορυφή, θα δεις τον κόσμο από κει πάνω και θα πεις στον εαυτό σου, πως ναι , άξιζε τον κόπο. Δες έναν ειδικό, τόσα κέντρα υπάρχουν για την διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής αν το θέμα είναι οικονομικό. Μην το αμελείς...

Το ότι έγραψες εδώ, ίσως είναι η αρχή που το πρόβλημα σου σε λίγο καιρό, θα αποτελεί παρελθόν. Έβγαλες από μέσα σου αυτό που σε βασανίζει και το κοινοποίησες στο φόρουμ. Είναι ξέρεις , κάτι σαν ψυχοθεραπεία το να κοινοποιεί κανείς - έστω κι ανώνυμα - τα εσώψυχα του..
Ο δρόμος δεν θα είναι εύκολος. Έχει σίγουρα όμως ένα τέλος, στην κορυφή του κόσμου, αυτό μην το ξεχνάς...

Σου εύχομαι να βρεις το κουράγιο να τον περπατήσεις ως το τέλος του....Θα είμαστε εδώ, συνοδοιπόροι στην προσπάθεια σου, να περιμένουμε με αγωνία τα νέα σου...

----------


## elsa__

Πόσο καλύτερα νιώθει πραγματικά κανείς, όταν κάποιοι άγνωστοι διαθέτουν λίγα λεπτά για ν\'ασχοληθούν μαζί του!!

Weird, Helena, Sabb, Nature, σας ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς για τα λόγια σας, που μόλις σήμερα βρήκα χρόνο να \"καταβροχθίσω\", λόγω χθεσινού φόρτου εργασίας.

Μου κάνει πραγματικά καλό!! Η σιωπή και η ατελείωτη μοναξιά μου (που σπάει μόνο απ\'την αγάπη της μονάκριβής μου) έχουν τόση ανάγκη αυτή την \"αόρατη\" παρέα...

Και πιστέψτε με (κυρίως, πίστεψέ με ΕΣΥ, Μαρία) κάθε μέρα ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ. 
Παλεύω χρόνια τώρα ολομόναχη και το ότι είμαι ακόμη όρθια, ακόμη ζωντανή δίπλα στην κόρη μου, το ότι μπορώ ακόμα να γελάω με τα αστειάκια της, να λέω \"ναι ρε γμτ, αυτό είναι ζωή! όχι οι υδατάνθρακες, αλλά το χαμογελάκι της!\", όλα αυτά για μένα είναι μικρές, καθημερινές νίκες. 
Μπορεί το μισό βήμα μπροστά να ακολουθείται από 3 βήματα πίσω. \'Ομως το βλέμμα μου το έχω στραμμένο μπροστά κι ας κουτσοπροχωράω...

Σας ευχαριστώ απ\'τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου.!! Να έχετε πάντα γαλήνη και υγεία στο κορμί και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ στην καρδιά σας.-

----------


## Ζουζουνάκι

Με συγκίνησες, προσπάθησε όμως σκληρότερα. Σίγουρα μπορείς πρώτα για εσένα και μετά για τουσ άλλους. Τα καλύτερα θα έρθουν να είσαι σίγουρη, μην αφήνεσαι όμως. Οταν βγείσ από αυτό θα καταλάβεισ πωσ είναι να είσαι καλά. Καλή διαδρομή!!:)

----------


## nature

Elsa, άνοιξες μια χαραμάδα και μπήκε μία ακτίνα που σε έκανε να νοιώσεις καλύτερα. Χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ για αυτό. Χαίρομαι που έβαλα και εγώ ένα πετραδάκι ΄σ\' αυτό το απότέλεσμα αλλά μην ξεχνάς, εσύ άνοιξες την χαραμάδα. Εσύ είδες ότι πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι, δεν πάει άλλο, έστω και μόνο για την κορούλα σου.
Δεν σου κρύβω ότι δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πολύ να κατανοήσω αυτή τη διαταραχή. Δεν χωράει στη λογική μου, αν και έχω προσπαθήσει δεδομένου ότι έχω και 2 αγαπημένες φίλες με παρόμοιο θέμα. Η μία ανορεξική και η άλλη ανορεξική και βουλιμική. Έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές να τους μιλήσω αλλά γίνομαι κακιά και εχθρός τους. Υποθέτω πως ενώ έχουν τέλειο σώμα βλέπουν τον εαυτό τους χοντρό. Επίσης δεν βλέπουν πως οι άνθρωποι που είναι απαλλαγμένοι από αυτό το άγχος ζούνε πού πιο όμορφα. Προτιμώ να τους μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο παρά να βγαίνω μαζί τους. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής όταν βγαίνω ή πάω διακοπές μαζί τους είναι μαρτύριο. Χρειάζομαι ασκήσεις γιογκα για να το αντέξω. Καθόμαστε σε ταβέρνα και παραγγέλνουν νερό, μου κόβεται εκτός από την όρεξη και η διάθεση των διακοπών. Η μία μου τηλεφωνεί και με προσκαλεί συχνά αλλά όλο βρίσκω δικαιολογίες να μην πάω. Η άλλη κατάλαβε ότι μου έκανε κόλαση τις τελευταίες διακοπές που πέρασα μαζί της και η σχέση μας έχει καταντήσει μόνο τηλεφωνική. Μήπως νοιώσει έτσι αργά ή γρήγορα και η κόρη σου?
Συγνώμη αν σε στεναχώρησα αλλά ήθελα να πω πως αισθάνεται και η απέναντι πλευρά. Και δεν σε αφορούν τα παραπάνω μιας και ευτυχώς δεν τα έχεις ακόμα καταφέρει να γίνεις ανορεξική παρά τις προσπάθειές σου. 
Το καλό είναι όπως σου είπα παραπάνω ότι εσύ άνοιχες τη χαραμάδα, έκανες την αρχή για να σταματήσει αυτή η πορεία. Μήπως θα μπορούσες μία μέρα αύριο ας πούμε, μία και μόνο μέρα να φας κανονικά, υγιεινά μεν αλλά σε σωστή κατανομή, δηλ. πρωί, ενδιάμεσα, μεσιμέρι, ενδιάμεσα και βράδυ? Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι γαλακτομπούρεκα, έτσι και αλλιώς βλάπτουν. Ας είναι φρούτα και όσπρια ή κρέας μαγειρεμένο με ελάχιστο λάδι. Επίσης μεσημέρι και βράδυ στο τραπέζι μαζί με την κόρη σου. Για μία μόνο μέρα και την επόμενη να μας γράψεις πως νοιώθεις. Ίσως να χαρούμε όλοι και εσύ πρώτα απ\'όλα πολύ.

----------


## weird

Σερφάροντας, βρήκα το εξής πολύ σοφό και ενιδιαφέρον παραμύθι... Και θέλω να το προτείνω σε όλους μας όσους έχουμε φλερτάρει με τα θέματά του, και μετά, φίλη μου Ελσα, να σου πω κι εγώ το δικό μου παραμύθι που το έζησα πριν κάποιο καιρό.


Ο Γάμος της Ανεμί 
Ο γάμος της Ανεμί, είναι η ιστορία μιας ανορεξικής πριγκιποπούλας, που μέσα από τον έρωτά της για έναν παραμάγειρο, γνωρίζει την αγάπη για τον λαχταριστό κόσμο των γεύσεων. 

Ο Γάμος της Ανεμί
Denis Lhomme
Μετάφραση: Ιωάννα Λεκκάκου - Λαλίνα Φαφούτη
Σελ. 62
Εκδόσεις Άγρα, 2007

Σε μια χώρα μοναδική, την Κακοφαγία, κάτω από έναν ουρανό πασπαλισμένο με συννεφάκια από μαρέγκα, λαμποκοπούσε το τεράστιο παλάτι του βασιλιά Καλόχρωμου και της βασίλισσας Βιολέτας. Η Ανεμί το μοναχοπαίδι τους κόντευε να πάθει αναιμία. Ήταν μια κοπέλα λυγερή με κατακόκκινες κοτσίδες και ένα έξυπνο μουτράκι όλο νάζι. Ήταν το καμάρι του παλατιού. Ώσπου μια μέρα το κακό δεν άργησε να γίνει. Οι πιο καλοφαγάδες γονείς του κόσμου είδαν την κορούλα τους να αρνείται να δεχθεί οποιαδήποτε τροφή, να αποχωρεί νηστική από το τραπέζι με τα υπέροχα πλούσια εδέσματα, να χάνει βάρος, να μελαγχολεί, και να ονειρεύεται αποδράσεις σε ξωτικά νησιά μακριά από τα θανατωμένα της ζωάκια που λάτρευε και που σερβίρονταν μαγειρεμένα με τα εκλεκτότερα υλικά. «Αποκλείεται να βρεις σύζυγο αν δεν σου ανοίξει η όρεξη», ανησυχούσε ο πατέρας της, και είπε και μαζεύτηκαν του κόσμου οι μνηστήρες για το ανορεκτικό δεκαπεντάχρονο κοριτσάκι του. Χοντροί, λαίμαργοι, άξεστοι άνδρες γέμισαν την πόλη της Κακοφαγίας, προς μεγάλη απογοήτευση της Ανεμί, που άλλαξε ρούχα, άλλαξε κόμμωση και πήρε τους δρόμους. Εκεί στους δρόμους την περίμενε η τύχη της στο πρόσωπο ενός ωραίου, συμπαθέστατου αγοριού που μάζευε αγριοφράουλες. Πώς την συγκίνησε την Ανεμί ο άγνωστος νέος; και πως έκανε την καρδία της να χτυπάει τόσο ακανόνιστα δυνατά; Ο έρωτας, Γκαστόν το όνομά του, μαθητευόμενος μάγειρας στο παλάτι, με ταλέντο στη μαγειρική, επινοούσε καινούριες συνταγές ακούγοντας μουσική, φορούσε μπότες κεντητές, και της έκλεψε τον ύπνο, της πήρε τον νου...αλλά και της έδωσε την όρεξή της πίσω και η Ανεμί άρχισε να παίρνει βάρος και να χαμογελά. Τα μαγουλάκια της ρόδισαν και τα χειλάκια της έγιναν κερασένια όλο ζωή. Και έτσι οι δυο τους ανέλαβαν να ομορφύνουν τις καινούργιες μέρες που θα ξημέρωναν στη χώρα της Κακοφαγίας, που χάρη στις εμπνεύσεις του Γκαστόν, μετονομάστηκε πλέον σε χώρα της Καλοφαγίας. Ο γάμος της Ανεμί, με κείμενα και εξαιρετικά πρωτότυπα και ευαίσθητα σχέδια του γάλλου εικονογράφου Denis Lhomme, είναι μια σύγχρονη ιστορία στο ύφος των παλιών παραμυθιών, με τα συμπόσια, τους αναπόφευκτους μνηστήρες, τους χρυσοστολισμένους άρχοντες, την ευαίσθητη πριγκίπισσα, το ικανό λαϊκό παλικάρι, που σε κερδίζει με το χιούμορ, το παιχνίδισμα της γλώσσας και με μια εικονογράφηση που δεν χορταίνεις να τη βλέπεις και να στέκεσαι στις ευφάνταστες λεπτομέρειες. Ένα παραμύθι για παιδιά του δημοτικού με θέμα το πρόβλημα της νευρικής ανορεξίας που δυστυχώς παίρνει ανεξέλεγχτες διαστάσεις στη χώρα μας.
Η έκδοση συνοδεύεται από δώδεκα συνταγές μαγειρικής για παιδιά, από το γνωστό συγγραφέα βιβλίων μαγειρικής Αλέξανδρο Παπανδρέου, σε σχέδια του Denis Lhomme ο οποίος είναι γάλλος αλλά ζει και εργάζεται στην Αθήνα από το 1995.Έχει εικονογραφήσει πολλά παραμύθια και λογοτεχνικά κείμενα, μεταξύ άλλων το βιβλίο «Το φαγοπότι στης κόμισσας Χαψούλη του Vitold Gombrowicz για τις εκδόσεις Άγρα το 1999. Ο γάμος της Ανεμί είναι το πρώτο βιβλίο που εκδίδει ως συγγραφέας και εικονογράφος.


Κοντοσταθάκου Αναστασία
Για το www.Lexima.gr

----------


## weird

Αρχινα και το δικό μου παραμύθι....

Πρίν κάποιο καιρό,
έτσι όπως γύρναγα ανέμελα στο σπίτι, μετά απο την όλο ρουτίνα αλλα και τόσο γεμάτη ημέρα μου, συνάντησα στο λεωφορείο ένα πλασματάκι, που είχα δει πολλές φορές να πλανιέται στους διαδρόμους, εκεί που δούλευα....
Εχοντας κι η ίδια πίσω μου την ιστορία μου, \'έχοντας αποκτήσει και μια ευαισθησία παραπάνω, χάρη στην πληροφόρηση που είχα απο το φόρουμ, την είχα προσέξει.

Μονη, και αδύνατη. Σαν σκελετός. Δυο καλάμια για πόδια.

Πιάσαμε την κουβέντα κι αμέσως έγινε το μαγικό κλικ.
Καταλαβαίναμε κι οι δύο, οτι εδω, μόλις, κάτω απο τον βαριεστημένο ήλιο εκείνου του ανοιξιάτικου μεσημεριού, συναντήθηκαν δυο άνθρωποι που έχουν πολλά να πουν και να ανταλλάξουν και να επικοινωνήσουν....

Κι έτσι, ξεκίνησε η φιλία μου με την μικρλη μελαχροινή νεράιδα, όπως χαιδευτικά της έγραφα, σε κάποια σμσ μου.

Τα χεράκια της ήταν βαμμένα με μπλέ φλέβες που πετάγονταν άγαρμπα απο το δέρμα της. Το πρόσωπό της κάτωχρο. Ενα αγρίμι μοναχικό ήταν. 
Εκανε καιρό να με εμπιστευτεί και να βγούμε με κοινή παρέα.
Το βάψιμό της έντονο, αταίριαστο στο παιδικό της πρόσωπο.
Εντονο, για να κρύβει την ... νεκρική χλωμάδα. 
Το χρώμα του δέρματός της ήταν .. κιτρινο- γκρι.

Οταν βγαίναμε, δεν επαιρνε ποτέ χυμό ή ποτό, παρά μόνο κοκα κολα λαιτ ή σοδα ή καφέ σκέτο. 
Εγώ παρατηρούσα.
Προβληματίστηκα έντονα εκείνη την εποχή γιατί βρισκόμουν μπροστά σε κάτι που δεν είχα φανταστεί ποσες δυσκολίες έκρυβε... μάλιστα έγραψα και στο φόρουμ, ρωτωντας.
Πως προσεγγίζεις έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο?
Η αδυναμία του είναι τόσο εμφανής, που κατάλαβα, πόσο ανάγκη απο προσοχή έχουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι. Απο την άλλη όμως, όταν τον προσεγγίζεις, στέκεσαι αμήχανος μπροστά στο φαινόμενο.... Με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο που δεν μπορείς να πεις σε έναν χοντρό οτι είναι χοντρός.

Απλά έβλεπα, δεν έλεγα τίποτα. Ηταν τόσο ευθραυστη η σχέση μας, που ενιωθα οτι θα έφευγε αν ανέφερνα κάτι. Συχνά στεναχωριόμουν, δεν με άφηνε να την πλησιάσω και μου έλεγε όλα εκείνα τα φρικτά ψέματα. Στην αρχή δεν καταλάβαινα, για ποιο λόγο μου περιεγραφε με τις ώρες πως εφαγε το ένα και το άλλο γλυκό, πόσο τις αρέσει το παγωτο, ποσα τοστ έγαφε πριν βγει και τις φακές που έφαγε το μεσημέρι.....

μετά κατάλαβα οτι με τον τρόπο της με προειδοποιούσε να μην αγγίξω το θέμα της διατροφής, οτι είναι μια χαρά. 
Τότε, απλα κουνούσα το κεφάλι, ήξερα τι μου ζητούσε. Να κάνω την χαζή. Κι αυτό έκανα. 

Καποια στιγμή την έπεισα να πάμε με την παρέα μου στην παραλία. Ηταν διστακτική. Τελικά ήρθε...... 
Μέσα στο λεωφορείο αγνάντευε απο το τζάμι κι ενιωθα, σχεδον μύριζα, σχεδόν άγγιζα, την βαριά της απογνωση και δυστυχία....

Ηταν η πρωτη φορά που μου μίλησε \" Η αδερφή μου μου λέει να΄βάλω κιλά, εσύ τι λες? Εσυ ποσα κιλά είσαι?\"

κι αμέσως μετά, διστακτικα \" Δεν την ζω τη ζωή μου\".....

Οταν την είδα με το ελαφρύ πουκάμισο και το σορτς, τρομαξα, και όλη η παρέα μου δηλαδή. Ολα τα βλέμματα ηταν καρφωμένα πάνω μας. Εκείνη την ώρα θυμάμαι ένιωθα μισος για τον κόσμο που μας κοιτουσε. 

Αλλα... απο την άλλη και το δικό μου βλέμμα παγωνε!! 
Τα κόκαλά της προεξείχαν απο παντού σαν βίαια εξογκώματα..... Το δέρμα της μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά άρχισε να ερεθίζεται έντονα απο τον ήλιο, τόσο λεπτό που ήταν... Η νεράιδα μου δεν μπορούσε να βαδίσει πάνω στην άμμο... ηταν πολύ δύσκολο γι αυτήν. Επεσε μια φορα! Κι αμεσως την άρπαξα, την σήκωσα...
Φυσικά ούτε λόγος για να μπει στη θάλασσα.... Δεν΄έμεινε με το μαγιό... σαν να ντρεπόταν κι η ίδια.

Οταν έβγαλε το καπέλο της, αντι να πέσουν πλούσια τα υπέροχα αν και θαμπα μαυρα μαλλάκια της, επεσαν σαν ξερόχορτα και φάνηκε μια μικρή φαλάκρα.....

Πέρασε ο καιρός και συνέχιζα να κάνω ότι μου ζήταγε. Μιλούσαμε συχνά για φαγητό, και όταν έβλεπε οτι δεν την πίεζα να φάει ( οπως μάλλον θα περίμενε ) με προκαλούσε λέγοντας... \" Πονάει το στομάχι μου\"...

Ειναι δύσκολο να αγαπάς εναν άνθρωπο που το κάνει αυτό στον εαυτό του... τσαλακώνεσαι κι εσυ.

Καποια στιγμή Ελσα, της έδωσα το κείμενό σου ( δεν θελεις να είσαι ανορεξικη), οταν είχα πια το θάρρος να το κάνω , καθως και αλλες μαρτυριες ανορεκτικών που είχα κατεβάσει απο το νετ...

Θυμωσε...... Με κατηγόρησε οτι είμαι φαντασιοπληκτη, οτι αν ηξερε πως πιστευα κατι τετοιο για εκείνην, δεν θα με αφηνε να της κάνω παρέα απο οίκτο... οτι όλα αυτά δεν είχαν καμια σχέση με εκείνη!!!

Το περίμενα.... Μετα απο επιμονες προσπάθειες τα ξαναβρήκαμε.. Μα ποτέ δεν ξαναμίλησα για ανορεξία...

Αρχισε, παρόλα τα εμπόδια που κυρίως εκείνη έβαζε ανάμεσά μας, να αναπτύσσεται μια όμορφη σχέση μεταξύ μας... Μου εστελνε μηνυματα οτι οι γονεις την πιεζουν να φαει βρωμιες, επιτελους, ανοιγόταν!!!
Μιλήσαμε για τον έρωτα, την φιλία, την ζωή, τους ανθρώπους, τη μοναξιά, ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω τα μάτια της που έκλαιγαν δίχως δάκρυα, σαν μου μίλαγε για την μοναξιά της...
Το παράπονό της που φοβότανε να ζήσει, να μεγαλώσει, να γίνει γυναίκα....

Ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω τότε που έπεσε κλαιγοντας στην αγκαλιά μου και μου έλεγε πόσο δύσκολο της ήταν να το ζητήσει... να ζητήσει μια αγκαλιά...

Και όλες εκείνες τις φορές που ήθελε να μου μαγειρεψει, κατι πολυ υγιεινο( ετσι λέγαμε ειμαστε και οι δυο της υγιεινης) και εκατσε και το φαγαμε μαζι!!!!

Η μιρκή μελαχροινή νεραιδα, αρχισε πολυ πολυ αργα, με τον καιρό να ομορφαίνει....φαίνεται πως η ψυχή της πρώτα έφαγε και μετά το επέτρεψε και στο σώμα της.. αρχισε να τρωει, οχι πόλύ βεβαια, με τον δικό της, μυστήριο τρόπο....
Εγιναν πλουσια τα μαυρα μαλλάκια της, πήραν χρωματάκι τα μαγουλάκια της, εδειξε την όμορφη γυναικα που είχε μέσα της.

Ερωτεύτηκε! Δεν ήταν εύκολο, αλλα με δειλά δειλά βηματάκια, οδηγηθηκε στον ερωτα.... κοινωνικοποιήθηκε.
Γέμισε με ΄περισσότερη ουσία τη ζωή της και άφησε την επικοινωνία και το \"κοντά\" να ράνει τις πληγες....

Κάποτε, οταν πια ειχε αρχίσει να μεταμορφώνεται απο σκελετο που φλερτάρει με τον θάνατο σε άνθρωπο, μου ομολόγησε πόσο άσχημα ένιωθε για μια βουλιμική επιθεση που είχε κάνει σε ένα κεικ....

Δεν ήταν εύκολος ο δρόμος του γυρισμου...

Ειχε αγνοησει την ζωή, και τώρα η ζωη επαιρνε την εκδίκησή της..

Σήμερα η μικρή νεραίδα είναι μια κοπέλα όμορφη και αδυνατη πολύ πάλι, αλλα τουλάχιστον φροντίζει να τρέφεται κάπως και να ρουφα οτι μπορεί απο τη ζωή της.

Αυτό που πήρα απο τον άνρθωπο αυτό ήταν απέραντη αγάπη, τεράστιες αγκαλιές, που δεν ήξερα οτι μπορεί να κάνει με τα μικρούλια χέρια του, στήριξη ( ναι, σοφές κουβέντες) και σπάνια επικοινωνία....

Την θαυμάζω για το πόσο όμορφα το αντιμετώπισε όλο αυτό, επιστρατεύοντας όλη τη΄δύναμη του μυαλού και της ψυχής της.....

Τελικά, ενα πραγμα που κατάλαβα, ειναι οτι πολλες φορες, μια διατροφική διαταραχή κρύβει πολύ πονο μέσα της, πολύ μοναξιά, και την βαθιά αναγκη αυτών των ανθρώπων, να δώσουν και να λάβουν, μεσα απο μια σχεση ουσιαστική. 

Αυτό το παραμύθι¨Έλσα, το χαρίζω σε σένα, με αγάπη.

----------


## elsa__

Νάσαι καλά weird... Η μικρή σου \"νεράιδα\" με συγκίνησε αφάνταστα...

----------


## sabb

Χμ, φαντάζομαι πως η μικρή νεράιδα σου weird , συγκίνησε πολλούς περισσότερους...Νάσαι καλά... :)

----------


## λίτσα

η μικρή νεράιδα μου θύμισε κάτι από τον εαυτό μου.
έλσα αν αυτό σε παρηγορεί εγώ πήρα 23 κιλά μέσα σε ένα χρόνο και να σου πω κάτι. δεν με έχει πειράξει καθόλου, έχω συμβιβαστεί με την εικόνα μου γιατί έτσι αισθάνομαι εν μέρει υγιής. δεν καθορίζει η ζυγαριά την ομορφιά μας και την εικόνα μας άλλωστε δεν ζούμε για να τρώμε αλλά τρώμε για να ζούμε.

----------


## Δοδις

καλημέρα...weird μου, με συγκίνησε αφάνταστα η μικρή νεράιδα...μου θύμησε τον εαυτό μου πριν λίγα χρόνια...
δυστυχώς πάντα πίσω απο την ανορεξία ή την βουλιμία κρύβονται πολλά πολλά...ακόμα το παλεύουμε να πάρουμε κανένα κιλάκι...!!!
και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται μεγάλη στήριξη απο την οικογένεια...και να σου πω και λίγη πίεση δεν βλάπτει...εμένα δεν με έβλαψε δηλαδή...με το ζόρι φαγητό μπας και ανοίξει λίγο η όρεξη...και τελικά σε καλό βγήκε αλλιώς δεν ξέρω που θα ήμουν σήμερα!
έλσα έχεις στήριξη απο το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον σου? το ξέρουν?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> καλημέρα...weird μου, με συγκίνησε αφάνταστα η μικρή νεράιδα...μου θύμησε τον εαυτό μου πριν λίγα χρόνια...
> δυστυχώς πάντα πίσω απο την ανορεξία ή την βουλιμία κρύβονται πολλά πολλά...ακόμα το παλεύουμε να πάρουμε κανένα κιλάκι...!!!
> και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται μεγάλη στήριξη απο την οικογένεια...και να σου πω και λίγη πίεση δεν βλάπτει...εμένα δεν με έβλαψε δηλαδή...με το ζόρι φαγητό μπας και ανοίξει λίγο η όρεξη...και τελικά σε καλό βγήκε αλλιώς δεν ξέρω που θα ήμουν σήμερα!
> έλσα έχεις στήριξη απο το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον σου? το ξέρουν?


Καλημέρα κοπέλα μου, ειναι μια ιστορία περα για πέρα αληθινή...

Η φίλη μου, η μικρή νεράιδα δεν επανήλθε ολοκληρωτικά.
Χαιρομαι για σενα που το ξεπέρασες.
Μα στην περίπτωση της η πίεση δεν νομίζω να είχε αποτέλεσμα.
Είναι εξαιρετικά αντιδραστικός άνθρωπος...
Φιλιά.

----------


## Δοδις

μμμμ, το ξέρω...αντιδραστική είμαι και γω...όμως τότε δεν είχα την δύναμη ούτε αντίδραση ούτε αντίσταση να προβάλλω στο οτιδήποτε....ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός όμως....το σημαντικό σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι να έχεις διπλα σου ανθρώπους να σε αγαπάνε και να σε βοηθούν...εγώ το ότι είμαι εδω το οφείλω στην μαμά μου...

----------


## carrie

dodis τον εαυτο μου μου θυμιζεις :P κατι μας θυμιει κατι αλλο σαυτο το θρεντ :Ρ

----------


## Δοδις

carrie....όσο ζω παλεύω! αλλά απο τότε που συνήλθα( εδω και λίγα χρόνια) είμαι κολλημένη στα 45 με 47 δεν πάει παραπάνω....
χιχι..;););):P

----------


## carrie

με τι υψος εισαι 45-47 κιλα? εγω ειχα φτασει 51 κιλα με 1.78 υψος

----------


## Δοδις

αααα, εσύ είσαι και ψηλη...1.68 είμαι...

----------


## Δοδις

πριν ήμουν με 1.68 ύψος γύρω στα 37 κιλα....άστο, ούτε να το θυμάμαι δεν θέλω!!μιλάμε για φρίκη....ήμουν τόσο μα τόσο αποκρουστική...

----------


## carrie

χιχιχι!!! αστα κι εγω ημουν σαρκα και οστα! εχω παρει δεκα κιλα ειμαι σταθερα 61-62 και ειμαι μπαμ εδω και αρκετα χρονια!! και μενα ομως με βοηθησε η μαμα μου, η αγαπη της και η επιμονη της, γιαυτο μου θυμισες εμενα λιγο. αν και οπως γραφω σε αλλο τοπικ μου εκανε ενα κλικ μια κουβεντα απο εναν ανθρωπο και μου εφυγε αυτο το \"θεμα\" μεσα σε μια στιγμη.μπορει να φαινεται απιστευτο σε καποιους, αλλα γινεται

----------


## Δοδις

κι εγώ σύρω στα δέκα έχω πάρει αλλά με απίστευτο κόπο....δεν μετανοιώνω πάντως που προσπάθησα και χτυπήθηκα ωσάν το χταπόδι!!!!!
δεν είναι απίστευτο...όλα ένα κλικ είναι...έτσι πιστεύω εγώ...απλά κάποιες φορές γυρνάει ανάποδα το άτιμο...;)

----------


## carrie

νασαι καλα!!βρηκα εναν ανθρωπο να με πιστευει!:-)

----------


## Δοδις

το έχω περάσει και καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς...μια φίλη της μαμάς μου που την αγαπάω πολύ και την ακούω πάντα και ενώ ήμουν ακόμα στο μεταίχμιο, ξέρεις,ήμουν με το ένα πόδι εδώ με το άλλο πόδι εκεί...(σαν σπαγγάτο φαντάσου!!!!!!!) μου είπε κάποια στιγμή...\"την έρημη την μανα σου δεν την σκέφτεσαι που την πεθαίνεις κάθε μέρα, τόσο εγωκεντρισμός πια? εσύ έτσι οπως το πας θα πεθάνεις και θα μας ξεφορτωθείς...αυτή θα μείνει πίσω να κάνει τι?\" ήταν το κλικ που λες κι εσύ, η μαμά μου όμως με στήριξε αφάνταστα...της οφείλω τα πάντα...άλλωστε για εκείνην συνήλθα ...;););)

----------


## carrie

σε καταλαβαινω!!!!! :-)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> χιχιχι!!! αστα κι εγω ημουν σαρκα και οστα! εχω παρει δεκα κιλα ειμαι σταθερα 61-62 και ειμαι μπαμ εδω και αρκετα χρονια!! και μενα ομως με βοηθησε η μαμα μου, η αγαπη της και η επιμονη της, γιαυτο μου θυμισες εμενα λιγο. αν και οπως γραφω σε αλλο τοπικ μου εκανε ενα κλικ μια κουβεντα απο εναν ανθρωπο και μου εφυγε αυτο το \"θεμα\" μεσα σε μια στιγμη.μπορει να φαινεται απιστευτο σε καποιους, αλλα γινεται


Δεν είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ απίστετο!
Οι λέξεις έχουν μέσα τους απίστευτη δύναμη.....
Αρκεί να ειπωθούν την κατάλληλη στιγμή και με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο...
Εμένα μια φραση, το πιστεύετε? Μια φράση πυο μου πέταξε η θεραπευτριά μου σε μια συνεδρία που είχα διπλωθεί απο το κλάμα, μου άλλαξε όλη τη ζωή.
Απο τότε που την άκουσα, κάθε φορά που το μυαλό μου παγιδεύεται σε αδιέξοδα, εμφανίζεται η φράση και με σώζει σαν... άγγελος ή ναυαγοσωστης.... απίστευτο αλλα αληθινό.

----------


## weird

Τυχερές είστε που έχετε τις μανούλες σας κορίτσια... σας ζηλεύω με την καλή την έννοια...

Αχ, εγω τα τελευταια χρόνια έχω σταθεροποιηθεί στα 58-60 κιλά και έχω ύψος 1.77. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ζυγίζομαι τακτικά αλλα δεν βλέπω διακυμάνσεις...Αν πάντως δω θα δρασω, γιατί μου αρέσουν πολύ τα τωρινά κιλά μου, δεν θέλω ούτε λιγότερα ούτε περισσότερα. Εχω μαθει πλεον να τρέφομαι με εναν πολύ συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και για έναν πολύ συγκεκριμένο λόγο : να τραφώ βιολογικά όχι συναισθηματικά.

Αυτό πάντως που δεν καταλάβαίνω στην ανορεξία, είναι γιατί ενα χαμηλό σωματικό βάρος δεν είναι ποτέ αρκετό, αλλα πάντα θελουν να το ρίξουν κι άλλο. Αυτό δεν είναι \"πλεονεξία\"? Σαν να μην μπορούν να πουν. ΦΤΑΝΕΙ&gt; καλά είμαστε εδώ.

----------


## Δοδις

ααα, μια χαρά είναι τα κιλά σου...!! weird μου, μα αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα...ότι όσο και να πέσεις δεν σου φτάνει...εγώ απλά σιχαινόμουν το φαγητό..δεν πίστευα ότι είμαι χοντρή, ότι πρέπει να χάσω κιλά...απλά δεν μου άρεσε το φαγήτο...το έβλεπα και έτρεχα μακριά!!!!!!! δεν ήθελα να φάω με τίποτα βρε παιδί μου...

----------


## λίτσα

πριν 5 χρόνια ήμουν 47 κιλά και έλεγα πως είμαι χοντρή.πριν ένα χρόνο ήμουν 52 κιλά και έλεγα πως ήμουν χοντρή καμμία σκέψη για φαγητό.σήμερα μετά από ένα χρόνο είμαι 75 κιλά.τώρα λοιπόν τι να πώ είμαι τόφαλος;από την μία σκέφτομαι να κόψω πάλι το φαγητό και να γίνω πάλι όπως ήμουν από την άλλη φοβάμαι μήπως έχω πάλι διαταραχές διατροφής. και δεν είμαι μόνη μου αυτή την φορά έχω και μία οικογένεια να φροντίσω.

----------


## Δοδις

χαχα...αυτό το τόφαλος είχε πλάκα...με την βοήθεια διαιτολόγου να χάσεις τα ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΙΣΙΑ κιλά...αυτό δεν είναι κακό, αλλά έχε στο μυαλό σου ξεκάθαρο ποια είναι αυτα τα ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΙΣΙΑ! τα παραπάνω κιλά θα είναι καμια δεκαριά...όχι καμιά 40αρια...!!
χμ...αυτό να σκέφτεσαι έχω την οικογένεια μου να φροντίσω...δεν πρέπει να κάνω μαλ...

----------


## λίτσα

έχω πάει και σε διαιτολόγο και μου έχει δώσει διατροφή.όταν βλέπω όμως τα παντελόνια που χωρούσα κάποτε και τώρα μπαίνουν μέχρι τον αστράγαλο τι να σκεφτώ;κάθομαι και κοιτάω τα παντελόνια που μπαίνω τώρα και λέω δεν πειράζει μπόρα είναι θα περάσει.έχει καμμιά σας φερμουάρ να μου δώσει μπας και το ράψω το ρημάδι; ο γιατρός λέει πως είναι από τα φάρμακα αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά και έτσι παρηγοριέμαι κάπως.και έχεις δίκιο και αυτό κάνω σκέφτομαι την οικογένειά μου πάνω από όλα όταν όμως ακούω μερικούς από το περιβάλλον μου να με λένε στρογγυλή τότε τι να σκεφτώ; έχω σκεφτεί να πάρω σκευάσματα αδυνατίσματος ή να προκαλλώ εμετό κάθε φορά που τρώω σαν γουρούνα αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως επιδράσουν άσχημα σε συνδιασμό με τα άλλα φάρμακα που παίρνω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> ή να προκαλλώ εμετό κάθε φορά που τρώω σαν γουρούνα




ελεος!
τι αλλο θα διαβασω?

----------


## Δοδις

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> έχω πάει και σε διαιτολόγο και μου έχει δώσει διατροφή.όταν βλέπω όμως τα παντελόνια που χωρούσα κάποτε και τώρα μπαίνουν μέχρι τον αστράγαλο τι να σκεφτώ;κάθομαι και κοιτάω τα παντελόνια που μπαίνω τώρα και λέω δεν πειράζει μπόρα είναι θα περάσει.έχει καμμιά σας φερμουάρ να μου δώσει μπας και το ράψω το ρημάδι; ο γιατρός λέει πως είναι από τα φάρμακα αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά και έτσι παρηγοριέμαι κάπως.και έχεις δίκιο και αυτό κάνω σκέφτομαι την οικογένειά μου πάνω από όλα όταν όμως ακούω μερικούς από το περιβάλλον μου να με λένε στρογγυλή τότε τι να σκεφτώ; έχω σκεφτεί να πάρω σκευάσματα αδυνατίσματος ή να προκαλλώ εμετό κάθε φορά που τρώω σαν γουρούνα αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως επιδράσουν άσχημα σε συνδιασμό με τα άλλα φάρμακα που παίρνω.


λιτσάκι μην μπαίνεις σε τέτοια μονοπάτια...γιατί πρέπει να φτάσεις στον εμετό? να τρως κανονικά το φαγητό σου και μετά γύρνα με ένα σακουλάκι ξηρούς καρπούς...παίρνεις και βιταμίνες...
έλα τώρα, και η γη είναι στρογγυλή, την βλέπεις να παραπονιέται...τι είναι αυτά...αυτό να λες, αλλά απο μόνη της δεν περνάει η μπορα, πρέπει να βοηθήσεις κι εσύ...τα φάρμακα σίγουρα παχαίνουν και κάποια ανοίγουν και την όρεξη, μπορείς να το συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό σου...
δεν είναι λύσεις αυτά και το ξέρεις...;)

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> ή να προκαλλώ εμετό κάθε φορά που τρώω σαν γουρούνα
> 
> ...


τι σε πείραξε ο εμετός ή η γουρούνα; όποιος είναι έξω από τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια ξέρει.όταν βλέπεις την ζωή σου να αλλάζει από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη τότε προσπαθείς να πιαστείς από όπου μπορείς.και αν σε αηδίασα σου ζητώ συγνώμη μήπως όμως πρέπει να αποδεχόμαστε και την πραγματικότητα ως έχει μερικές φορές;

----------


## krino

το οτι χτυπας τον εαυτο σου σαν χταποδι κατω και δεν με πειραξε, μου εκανε εντυπωση....
το φαγητο ειναι απολαυση αλλα οχι να φτανεις σε σημειο εμετου!

Επειδη εχω αρκετη επαφη με ατομα απο ταση παχυσαρκιας μεχρι ατομα με σοβαρο προβλημα και επειδη ειδα οτι εισαι σε νεαρη ηλικια, θα σου προτεινα να δεις το ζητημα με σοβαροτητα και αυστηροτητα.
Πιο αργοτερα θα σου ειναι απο τρομερα δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να κανεις κατι.
Τα δε προβληματα που θα εχεις θα σε κανουν να σκεφτεις οτι μακαρι να ειχες κανει κινησεις χθες κιολας!


Η πραγματικοτητα καλη μου ειναι το προβλημα σου και οχι τι νιωθω / σκεφτομαι εγω.
Προσπαθησε να ενταξεις στο προγραμμα σου αλλο τροπο ζωης / σκεψης για να μπορεσεις να ισορροπησεις την ζωη σου σε μια ρεγουλα.
Δεν ξερω ποια φορμουλα θα ηταν καλη για σενα,
απο διαιτολογο, ψυχολογο, γυμναστηριο, δακτυλιο η ολα μαζι, αλλα σιγουρα κανε κατι.

Θα μπορουσα να σου πω περισσοτερα για παρενεργιες υπερβαρων ανθρωπων αλλα νομιζω τα γνωριζεις.
Σου ξαναλεω οτι σου μιλαω γνωριζωντας το προβλημα της παχυσαρκιας απο κοντα και οχι απεξω.

----------


## λίτσα

σε ευχαριστώ για αυτά που γράφεις με βοηθούν όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι.έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα εκτός από τον δακτύλιο και ευχομαι να μην φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο.κάθε προσπάθεια όμως που κάνω μένει στην μέση γιατί φοβάμαι μην γίνω πάλι ανορεκτική έτσι στην απελπισία μου κάνω και απελπιστικές σκέψεις.ποιός άλλωστε δεν κάνει.κάθε μέρα που περνάει λέω στον εαυτό μου πως είναι και η τελευταία που έφαγα όμως δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ.εδώ και μερικές μέρες έχω σταματήσει να τρώω τα βράδυα και η κοιλίτσα μου έχει πέσει.φοβάμαι όμως μήπως το βράδυ γίνει και μεσημέρι γίνει και πρωί αλλά τότε σκέφτομαι δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να γίνω πάλι 47 κιλά;αλλά μετά ένα κλικ στο μυαλό μου και λέω καλύτερα 75 χωρίς πάλι διατροφικές διαταραχές.ουφ κουράστηκα πάω να απλώσω ρούχα μπας και χάσω καμμιά θερμίδα.

----------


## Δοδις

λιτσάκι...διατροφική διαταραχή είναι η ανορεξία αλλά και η βουλιμία...για να μην πέσεις στο ένα πέφτεις στο άλλο....? δηλαδή αν φτάσεις 65 κιλά θα είναι άσχημα? μια χαρά νομίζω πως θα είναι...

----------


## krino

μην αγχωνεσαι ολοι με λαιμαργια λειτουργουν οπως εσυ.
για αρχη πιστευω οτι πρεπει να δεις τι διατροφη πρεπει να εχεις.
Φανταζομαι οτι καλο θα ηταν να κανεις εξετασεις που να εχουν σχεση με το ποιες τροφες εντεινουν το προβλημα και ποιες οχι. Υπαρχουν ειδικες εξετασεις για αυτο, απευθυνσου σε καποιον ειδικο.

Αν το αφησεις και βαλεις δακτυλιο θα σημαινει οτι εχεις φτασει σε ασχημο σταδιο.
Πιοστεψε με εχεις περιθωρια να κανεις πιο ευκολα πραγματα πριν βαλεις δακτυλιο.
Δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο δυσκολο θα εισαι με αυτο, θα τρως δυο μπουκιες και τελος!!!
Καλυτερα να μεινεις οπως εισαι και με τα ση για καλυτερα ετσι ωστε να τρως που και που κανα γλυκακι....
Ισως ενας συνδιασμος διατροφολογου με ψυχολογου να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## λίτσα

dodis δυστυχώς είμαι άνθρωπος των άκρων σε πολλά θέματα.συμφωνώ μαζί σου πως η μέση λύση είναι η καλύτερη αλλά όπως είπα στην απελπισία κάνεις και απελπιστικές σκέψεις.
krino την διατροφή ο διαιτολόγος μου την έδωσε μετά από πολλές εξετάσεις που έκανα και ο νευρολόγος που με παρακολουθεί μου έχει πει πως είμαι μια χαρά εγώ όμως δεν βλέπω; όπως είπα και παραπάνω τα παντελόνια μου μπαίνουν μέχρι τον αστράγαλο.τελικά πιστεύω πως όταν συμβιβαστώ πραγματικά με την εικόνα μου τότε θα έχει λυθεί και το πρόβλημά μου.
πως το κάνουν όμως αυτό;ελαμ ντε!πάλι τα ίδια! πάλι από την αρχή!δεν θέλω να γίνω κουραστική συγνώμη αν συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο.άντε να στεγνώσουν και τα ρούχα να τα σιδερώσω μήπως χάσω και άλλες θερμίδες.ας κάνουμε και λίγη πλάκα:)

----------


## krino

χμμμ κατι ομως γινεται λαθος ετσι????
συνεχισε να ψαχνεις, ισως χρειαστεις να πας και σε αλλους γιατρους.


καλο σιδερο.
(και αμα σου τελειωσουν εχω και εγω...)
:cool:

----------


## Empneustns

κρινακο σιδερενιος,στη βιοχαλκο μηπως δουλευεις;καμια φορα αναρωτιεμαι ποιοι δινουν συμβουλες και προτρεπουν για γιατρους .... ειναι τρομερο τελος παντων το τι μπορεις να διαβασεις εδω μεσα ;)

----------


## λίτσα

φέρτα(τα ρούχα αν κατάλαβα σωστά)θα στα ξεπετάξω στο λεπτό είμαι expert στις δουλειές του σπιτιού.
όσο για τους γιατρούς πόσο άλλο πια θα με βαρεθούν στο τέλος και έχω αρχίσει και εγώ η ίδια να βαριέμαι με αυτούς.
μήπως πρέπει να πάρω την ζωή στα χέρια μου; πάντως με βοηθάτε όλοι σας πάρα πολύ έστω και με αυτόν τον τρόπο και σας ευχαριστώ για αυτό.δεν έχω φίλους και νιώθω χαρούμενη που επικοινωνώ έστω και έτσι.οι μόνοι που έχω είναι η οικογένειά μου και τα παιδιά μου.να είστε τώρα και για πάντα καλά.
μήπως να έτρωγα και κάτι πέρασε η ώρα και ξεχάστηκα:):):)

----------


## krino

οκ απο σιδερο τα παω και εγω καλα.
:cool:

Δεν ξερω τι γιατρους εχεις επισκεφτει, αλλα οπως καταλαβαινεις και εσυ κανεις κατι λαθος.
Γυμναστηριο πηγαινεις???
ειναι σταθερα μια καλη λυση.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οκ απο σιδερο τα παω και εγω καλα.
> :cool:
> 
> Δεν ξερω τι γιατρους εχεις επισκεφτει, αλλα οπως καταλαβαινεις και εσυ κανεις κατι λαθος.
> Γυμναστηριο πηγαινεις???
> ειναι σταθερα μια καλη λυση.


σταθερα;;;; ποτε εμαθες αυτη τη λεξη;;;;;;;κοιτα μην αλλαξεις αυριο γνωμη και παω αδικα γυμναστηριο ;)

----------


## Δοδις

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> dodis δυστυχώς είμαι άνθρωπος των άκρων σε πολλά θέματα.συμφωνώ μαζί σου πως η μέση λύση είναι η καλύτερη αλλά όπως είπα στην απελπισία κάνεις και απελπιστικές σκέψεις.
> πως το κάνουν όμως αυτό;ελαμ ντε!πάλι τα ίδια! πάλι από την αρχή!δεν θέλω να γίνω κουραστική συγνώμη αν συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο.άντε να στεγνώσουν και τα ρούχα να τα σιδερώσω μήπως χάσω και άλλες θερμίδες.ας κάνουμε και λίγη πλάκα:)


επειδή των άκρων ήμουν κι εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω, ξερεις όμως πως δεν ωφελεί....απο την θεωρία μέχρι την πράξη υπάρχει βέβαια μεγάλη απόσταση, το ξέρω...υπομονή χρειάζεται να έχεις και επιμονή...
δεν γίνεσαι καθόλου κουραστική και μην ζητας συγνώμη...!!!;);););)

----------


## λίτσα

γυμνάζομαι στο σπίτι έχω όλων των ειδών τα απαραίτητα από διάδρομο στεπ μέχρι και πολυόργανο αλλά τι να το κάνεις όταν μασαμπουκώνεις όση γυμναστική και να κάνεις δεν γίνεται τίποτα.άργησα να απαντήσω γιατί είχα πάει για φαγητό αλλά παράξενο λες και μου κόπηκε η όρεξη ξαφνικά έφαγα μόνο ένα αβγό και αυτό χωρίς ψωμί.τώρα κακό είναι αυτό ή καλό; θα δείξει.και είχα να φάω από χτες το μεσημέρι.λες τελικά η κουβέντα μαζί σας να μου κάνει περισσότερο καλό από το να τρέχω στους γιατρούς και να με φορτώνουν με ένα σωρό αηδίες; και πάλι ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστική.

----------


## Δοδις

απο χθές? χμ....κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό...νομίζω πως ούτε αυτό είναι καλό...πρέπει να τρως κανονικά, ένα πρωινό, κάτι μέσα στην μέρα, μεσημεριανό και ελαφρά το βράδυ...εγώ που δεν έτρωγα για μέρες όλο αυτό μου φαινόταν αδιανόητο...όλα με μέτρο και σιγά σιγά, μην αγχώνεσαι...και μην πελαγώνεις, φοβούμενη ότι θα πέσεις στο άλλο άκρο. 

αααα, μην ζητάς συγνώμη μωρεεεεε!!!!!!!!!;);););););)

----------


## Δοδις

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> οκ απο σιδερο τα παω και εγω καλα.
> :cool:
> 
> ...


δεν φτάνει που κάνατε μπάχαλο το άλλο θέμα, σκοπεύετε να κάνετε σκατά και αυτό??

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> απο χθές? χμ....κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό...νομίζω πως ούτε αυτό είναι καλό...πρέπει να τρως κανονικά, ένα πρωινό, κάτι μέσα στην μέρα, μεσημεριανό και ελαφρά το βράδυ...εγώ που δεν έτρωγα για μέρες όλο αυτό μου φαινόταν αδιανόητο...όλα με μέτρο και σιγά σιγά, μην αγχώνεσαι...και μην πελαγώνεις, φοβούμενη ότι θα πέσεις στο άλλο άκρο. 
> 
> αααα, μην ζητάς συγνώμη μωρεεεεε!!!!!!!!!;);););););)


:mad:πελαγώνω και δυστυχώς κάποιες φορές χάνω και τον έλεγχο. ευτυχώς που ο μόνος άνθρωπος που ξεσπάω είναι ο εαυτός μου.την παρασκευή έχω κανονίσει μπουζούκια αν και δεν ξέρω αν τελικά θέλω να πάω και έχω βαλθεί να μπω στο μαύρο φόρεμα. ίσως αυτό δουλεύει υποσυνείδητα και το μυαλό δεν δίνει εντολή πείνας.ξέρω όμως πως μετά θα φάω ότι βρω μπροστά μου.άστα μανίκι μιλάμε.τουλάχιστον παρηγοριέμαι πως φταίνε τα φάρμακα.αν όμως όταν τελειώσει η θεραπεία μου κοπεί πάλι η όρεξη όπως παλιά τότε τί γίνεται; μακάρι να ήξερες τι συμβαίνει στο μυαλό μου.πόλεμος μιλάμε. ο 3ος παγκόσμιος.

----------


## Δοδις

δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς ξέρω...αλλά σου ξαναλέω, μην αγχώνεσαι καλή μου...είναι φαύλος κύκλος...είδες που τελικά είναι όλα στο μυαλό μας( το μυαλό σου δεν δίνει εντολή λόγω της μπουζουκλερι night)? θα δεις πως όλα θα πάνε καλά....βάλτο σαν στόχο του 2009...να καταφέρεις να κάνεις τον εαυτό σου περήφανο, κανέναν άλλον...εσένα μόνο, να το κάνεις δώρο στο Λιτσάκι...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> αλλά τι να το κάνεις όταν μασαμπουκώνεις όση γυμναστική και να κάνεις δεν γίνεται τίποτα.


Τι να σου πω....
τοτε ετοιμασου για δακτυλιο, πιστεψε με ειναι χειροτερο σεναριο απο αυτα που κανεις σημερα.
Αν δεν μπορεις να βαλεις φερμουαρ (η τελικα να κανεις κατι για αυτο) θα στο βαλει η επιστημη....

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς ξέρω...αλλά σου ξαναλέω, μην αγχώνεσαι καλή μου...είναι φαύλος κύκλος...είδες που τελικά είναι όλα στο μυαλό μας( το μυαλό σου δεν δίνει εντολή λόγω της μπουζουκλερι night)? θα δεις πως όλα θα πάνε καλά....βάλτο σαν στόχο του 2009...να καταφέρεις να κάνεις τον εαυτό σου περήφανο, κανέναν άλλον...εσένα μόνο, να το κάνεις δώρο στο Λιτσάκι...


σε ευχαριστώ μέσα από τα βάθη της ψυχής μου ο Θεός να σε έχει καλά και ναι το να βάλω στόχο έστω και για το βάρος μου πιστεύω πως θα μου κάνει καλό και θα μου δώσει κίνητρο και για άλλα πράγματα.

----------


## Δοδις

δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον βοηθάει τελικά αυτό ρε συ κρίνε μου...είχα μια συνάδελφο στο γραφείο που είναι βουλιμικη..αποφάσισε να βάλει δακτύλιο για να λύσει το πρόβλημα και το αποτέλεσμα? έφτασε να είναι παραπάνω κιλά απο όσα ήταν....άλεθε όλες τις τροφές στο μπλέντερ και κατέβαζε απίστευτες ποσότητες......το θέμα είναι να το πάρεις απόφαση, να κάνει το μυαλό σου το \"κλικ\" που λένε...μετά μπορεις να βάλεις και δακτύλιο και ότι άλλο θες να κάνεις...το πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί με τον δακτύλιο...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον βοηθάει τελικά αυτό ρε συ κρίνε μου...είχα μια συνάδελφο στο γραφείο που είναι βουλιμικη..αποφάσισε να βάλει δακτύλιο για να λύσει το πρόβλημα και το αποτέλεσμα? έφτασε να είναι παραπάνω κιλά απο όσα ήταν....άλεθε όλες τις τροφές στο μπλέντερ και κατέβαζε απίστευτες ποσότητες......το θέμα είναι να το πάρεις απόφαση, να κάνει το μυαλό σου το \"κλικ\" που λένε...μετά μπορεις να βάλεις και δακτύλιο και ότι άλλο θες να κάνεις...το πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί με τον δακτύλιο...



αμα η φιλη σου θελει να γινει 200 κιλα και λουκετο να βαλει θα βρει τροπο να φαει απο τα αυτια.
:P 

Εγω ομως εχω φιλη με μεγαλο προβλημα και σε πρωτη φαση εχασε 30 κιλα και καταρχην ηρθε σε ενα λογαριασμο και συνεχιζει να χανει.
Επισης ο δακτυλιος δεν ειναι για παντα, ειναι για να καταφερεις να μαθεις να τρως και να ερθει το σωμα σου σε μια ισορροπια.


Τωρα αν δεν μπορεις, η επιστημη σηκωνει τα χερια ψηλα και μας χαιρεταει μια και εξω.

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> αλλά τι να το κάνεις όταν μασαμπουκώνεις όση γυμναστική και να κάνεις δεν γίνεται τίποτα.
> 
> ...


 λες να φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο;είπαμε 75 κιλά είμαι (αν και εγώ νιώθω 175)όσο για τα σενάρια είναι επιστημονικής φαντασίας θα έλεγα αλλά δυστυχώς είναι του δικού μου άρρωστου μυαλού και δυστυχώς δεν φεύγουν.σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου όπως και όλους τους υπόλοιπους που μπήκαν στον κόπο.να σας έχει ο Θεός καλά τώρα και για πάντα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> λες να φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο;είπαμε 75 κιλά είμαι


δεν ξερω ηλικια σου, ουτε το υψος σου ουτε το δεικτη μαζας σωματος σου.
Παιρνω ομως αφορμη οτι εσυ λες οτι υπαρχει προβλημα και σαν τετοιο σε βεβαιωνω οτι αν δεν το αντιμετωπισεις η ταση ειναι να χειροτερευει.
Τωρα σε τι ρυθμους δεν το γνωριζω.

----------


## λίτσα

είμαι 29 και 1.69.το πρόβλημα δεν το έχω απλά με το πάχος αλλά με τον τρόπο που το λαμβάνω και τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι να το αποβάλλω.αν σταματήσω να τρώω θα γίνω πάλι ανορεκτική αν συνεχίσω να τρώω θα γίνω παχύσαρκη.θα μου πεις μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει; υπάρχει και την γνωρίζω δυστυχώς όμως ο φόβος είναι πιο δυνατός από την θέληση στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.

----------


## krino

ο δεικτης μαζας σου ειναι 26.2 και το οριο για να εισαι υπερβαρη ειναι 25.
Δηλαδη εχεις ξεεπρασει κατα λιγο το οριο...
Αν σταθεροποιηθεις στα 65 θα εισαι οκ, ισως και 60-62.

Αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι χρειαζεσαι περισσοτερη κινηση.
Εχεις σκεφτει κολυμβηση??

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ο δεικτης μαζας σου ειναι 26.2 και το οριο για να εισαι υπερβαρη ειναι 25.
> Δηλαδη εχεις ξεεπρασει κατα λιγο το οριο...
> Αν σταθεροποιηθεις στα 65 θα εισαι οκ, ισως και 60-62.
> 
> Αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι χρειαζεσαι περισσοτερη κινηση.
> Εχεις σκεφτει κολυμβηση??


πραγματικά είσαι φοβερός έκανες υπολογισμούς;κίνηση σίγουρα χρειάζομαι αν και κινούμε καθημερινά με τις δουλειές του σπιτιού όσο για εξωτερική προπόνηση είναι λίγο δύσκολο όχι τόσο γιατί δεν έχω την διάθεση αλλά γιατί πρέπει να μένω σπίτι με τα παιδιά . οπότε μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.

----------


## krino

τωρα δουλειες εχουμε ολοι, αλλα ολοι δεν εχουμε προβληματα.
Σου ειπα κολυμβηση γιατι θα σε βαλει σε ενα ριθμο.
Ε τωρα αμα δεν μπορεις κατσε οπως εισαι.
Δεν μπορεις να τα εχεις ολα στη ζωη ξερεις....
Αν και γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να βρεις χρονο για σενα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> σε ευχαριστώ για αυτά που γράφεις με βοηθούν όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι.έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα εκτός από τον δακτύλιο και ευχομαι να μην φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο.κάθε προσπάθεια όμως που κάνω μένει στην μέση γιατί φοβάμαι μην γίνω πάλι ανορεκτική έτσι στην απελπισία μου κάνω και απελπιστικές σκέψεις.ποιός άλλωστε δεν κάνει.κάθε μέρα που περνάει λέω στον εαυτό μου πως είναι και η τελευταία που έφαγα όμως δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ.εδώ και μερικές μέρες έχω σταματήσει να τρώω τα βράδυα και η κοιλίτσα μου έχει πέσει.φοβάμαι όμως μήπως το βράδυ γίνει και μεσημέρι γίνει και πρωί αλλά τότε σκέφτομαι δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να γίνω πάλι 47 κιλά;αλλά μετά ένα κλικ στο μυαλό μου και λέω καλύτερα 75 χωρίς πάλι διατροφικές διαταραχές.ουφ κουράστηκα πάω να απλώσω ρούχα μπας και χάσω καμμιά θερμίδα.


Καλη μου Λίτσα σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Καταλαβαίνω και τη φράση σου να προκαλέσεις εμετο οταν έχεις φάει σαν γουρούνα, γιατί είναι κάτι πουκι εγώ έχω περάσει όταν είχα βουλιμικά επεισόδια ( που συνήθως ακολουθούσαν τις μακροχρόνιες νηστείες μου ).

Καταλαβαίνω το φόβο σου,να μην γυρίσει πάλι το μυαλό σου σε εκείνο το περιέργο τρυπάκι της \"ανορεξικής απληστίας\". Μην κάνεις την αρχή, δεις αποτελέσματα που θα σου αρέσουν (χασιμο κιλών) και μετά εθιστείς και θέλεις κι άλλο και προσηλωθείς πάλι στην μανία του να χάσεις κιλά... Το φρένο είναι η οικογένειά σου,αν θέλεις η ώριμη πλευρά σου, εκείνητης μάνας, που σου μιλάει και σου λέει, φιλενάδα, δεν σε παίρνει να κάνεις \"τρέλες\".

ΟΜΩΣ
πιστεύω οτι μπορείς να βρεις ποια είναι η αιτία που βαζεις κιλα. ( λόγοι συναισθηματικού δηλ ψυχολογικού περιεχομένου ή η φαρμακευτική σου αγωγή) και μαζί με εναν ειδικό, να αντιμετωπίσετε αυτή την αιτία με πρόγραμμα διατροφής ισορροπημενο ωστε να τα χάσεις σταδιακά. Φυσικά θα σου προτεινω και γυμναστικη, επειδη για μενα η γυμναστική είναι τρόπος ζωής.

Δεν είσαι πια η ίδια. Εχεις ωριμασει. Δεν θα ξανακυλήσεις στη διαταραχη. Απλά θα φροντίσεις την υγεία σου, μετονα αποκτήσεις ενα βαρος φυσιολογικών πλαισίων.
Αν γίνει σταδιακά η απώλεια των κιλών πιστεύω οτι θαδιατρέχεις μικρότερο κίνδυνο.
Εμπρός λοιπόν!
Ξεκίνα :)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> φέρτα(τα ρούχα αν κατάλαβα σωστά)θα στα ξεπετάξω στο λεπτό είμαι expert στις δουλειές του σπιτιού.
> όσο για τους γιατρούς πόσο άλλο πια θα με βαρεθούν στο τέλος και έχω αρχίσει και εγώ η ίδια να βαριέμαι με αυτούς.
> μήπως πρέπει να πάρω την ζωή στα χέρια μου; πάντως με βοηθάτε όλοι σας πάρα πολύ έστω και με αυτόν τον τρόπο και σας ευχαριστώ για αυτό.δεν έχω φίλους και νιώθω χαρούμενη που επικοινωνώ έστω και έτσι.οι μόνοι που έχω είναι η οικογένειά μου και τα παιδιά μου.να είστε τώρα και για πάντα καλά.
> μήπως να έτρωγα και κάτι πέρασε η ώρα και ξεχάστηκα:):):)


Κούκλα μου καλή,
τους λόγους που τρως παραπανίσια μονη σου τους λες.. σου λείπει η κοινωνική ζωή, οι φίλοι, οι σχέσεις φιλίας και αγάπης. Εχεις κενά, που καλύπτεις με την στιγμιαία ηδονή του φαγητού...
Καμιά φορά αν τα παραπανίσια μας κιλά είχαν φωνή θα έβγαζαν πολύ πόνο και δάκρυ...ΑκΟΥ λοιπόν το σώμα σου καλή μου,κατι θελει να σου πει.

Κι οταν μαθεις κι αλλους τρόπους να \"ταιζεις\" τον εαυτό σου, θα παψεις να τρως λαιμαργα το φαγητό για να καλυπτεις τα κενά.

Υπάρχουν κι αλλες τροφές, αόρατες. 
Δεν αμφιβάλλω για ταπόσα παίρνεις απο την οικογένεια σου.Απλαλεω οτι ισως ναμηναρκουν μόνο αυτά,μακροπρόθεσμα.

Εχεις κι άλλες ανάγκες, που βρίσκονται πέρα απο το ρόλο της μάνας και της συζύγου.
Βρες, ευχαριστη παρεούλα, ατομα να μιλάς, να συζητάς καινα σ ακούνε και τότε θα δεις οτι θα συμβαίνει όλη την ώρα! Θα ξεχνας να φας ή να τσιμπολογήσεις.
Μακια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> είμαι 29 και 1.69.το πρόβλημα δεν το έχω απλά με το πάχος αλλά με τον τρόπο που το λαμβάνω και τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι να το αποβάλλω.αν σταματήσω να τρώω θα γίνω πάλι ανορεκτική αν συνεχίσω να τρώω θα γίνω παχύσαρκη.θα μου πεις μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει; υπάρχει και την γνωρίζω δυστυχώς όμως ο φόβος είναι πιο δυνατός από την θέληση στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.


Μηπως η οραση σου είναι ασθενης στο να διακρινει τις μεσες λύσεις? Στο λεω γιατι και με μενα ετσι είναι...
Χμμ
Αν σταματησεις να τρως και μένεις με τις ωρες νηστική, θαγίνεις ανορεκτική. 
Αν συνεχίσεις να τρως με τον τρόπο που τρως θα βάλεις κι αλλα κιλά.

Αν σταματήσεις απλα να τρως όπως έτρωγες αλλα αρχίσεις να τρως με εναν νεο και διαφορετικό τρόπο?

----------


## weird

Ελσα παντως ο δικός σου δείκτης μάζας σώματος για να είναι στα 22 με 23 σημαίνει πως εχεις ενα βαρος \"φυσιολογικό\" σωστά?

----------


## λίτσα

weird ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και πρέπει να παραδεχτώ πως σε όλα έχεις δίκιο.είναι και αυτό μια καλή αρχή δεν νομίζεις; το να μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω το σωστό από το λάθος.νιώθω πως τα μάτια μου αρχίζουν να ανοίγουν σιγά σιγά και με βοηθήσατε όλοι για αυτό.λοιπόν την παρασκευή πάω μπουζούκια με παρέα το πήρα απόφαση και ελπίζω να περάσω καλά και ας μην μπω στο μαύρο φόρεμα δεν πειράζει θα μπω στο μαύρο παντελόνι χα χα.το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι πως θα αφήσω τα παιδιά στους παππούδες και αυτό με ενοχλεί λίγο γιατί δεν έχω μάθει να τα αποχωρίζομαι ούτε λεπτό.αλλά πιστεύω πως θα το ξεπεράσω δεν θα αφήσω να με πάρει και αυτό από κάτω.

----------


## Δοδις

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dodis_
> δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς ξέρω...αλλά σου ξαναλέω, μην αγχώνεσαι καλή μου...είναι φαύλος κύκλος...είδες που τελικά είναι όλα στο μυαλό μας( το μυαλό σου δεν δίνει εντολή λόγω της μπουζουκλερι night)? θα δεις πως όλα θα πάνε καλά....βάλτο σαν στόχο του 2009...να καταφέρεις να κάνεις τον εαυτό σου περήφανο, κανέναν άλλον...εσένα μόνο, να το κάνεις δώρο στο Λιτσάκι...
> 
> 
> σε ευχαριστώ μέσα από τα βάθη της ψυχής μου ο Θεός να σε έχει καλά και ναι το να βάλω στόχο έστω και για το βάρος μου πιστεύω πως θα μου κάνει καλό και θα μου δώσει κίνητρο και για άλλα πράγματα.


any time λιτσάκι...;););)
είπαμε...δεν χρειάζεται να πας απο το ένα άκρο στο άλλο....
μια μέση κατάσταση βρε κορίτσι μου, αυτό που σου είπε ο κρίνος με την κολύμβηση δεν είναι καθόλου κακή ιδέα...αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να μπεις σε έναν ρυθμό, να \"προγραμματιστείς\" λιγάκι...πρόγραμμα και θέληση χρειάζεσαι...αν τα έχεις αυτά, τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν μόνα τους...το δίδυμο υπομονή και επιμονή είναι σωτήριο...!!

----------


## λίτσα

έχεις δίκιο και ναι βάζω στόχο το πήρα απόφαση.δεν θέλω από στρογγυλή να γίνω τετράγωνη ή παραλληλόγραμμη και να πάρω σβάρνα όλα τα σχήματα.θα προσπαθήσω και θα τα καταφέρω.έστω και 1 κιλό τον μήνα του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή πρώτα ο Θεός θα είμαι μείον 12 κιλά.τι καλύτερο; είπαμε αργά και σταθερά βήματα.υπερβολές και απελπισμένες κινήσεις τέλος.όσο για τα μπουζούκια την παρασκευή δεν το βλέπω γιατί το παιδί είναι με πυρετό.δεν μου κάθεται με τίποτα να βγω και εγώ λίγο έξω.δεν πειράζει όμως δεν θα με πάρει από κάτω εξάλλου ξέρω τις προτεραιότητές μου.πρώτα η οικογένεια και μετά εγώ.

----------


## Δοδις

λιτσάκι αυτό είναι!!! είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο....η απόφαση είναι το πρώτο και μεγαλύτερο βήμα!!! θα βγείς, θα βγείς...μόλις γίνει καλά το παιδί, θα κανονίσεις να βγεις..και ας μην είναι μπουζούκια...(δεν πονάνε τ\' αυτιά σου βρε παιδί μου εκεί μέσα???) ένα ποτάκι σε ένα ωραίο μπαράκι είναι μια χαρά...
μην βάζεις τον εαυτο σου σς δεύτερη μοίρα, γιατι μου φαίνεται πως αυτό είναι το moto σου...πρώτα αυτό και μετά εγώ, πρώτα εκείνο και μετά εγώ....δεν λέω....το παιδί πάνω απ\' όλα, εννοείται...αλλά υπάρχεις κι εσύ...μην το ξεχνάς...!;)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> weird ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και πρέπει να παραδεχτώ πως σε όλα έχεις δίκιο.είναι και αυτό μια καλή αρχή δεν νομίζεις; το να μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω το σωστό από το λάθος.νιώθω πως τα μάτια μου αρχίζουν να ανοίγουν σιγά σιγά και με βοηθήσατε όλοι για αυτό.λοιπόν την παρασκευή πάω μπουζούκια με παρέα το πήρα απόφαση και ελπίζω να περάσω καλά και ας μην μπω στο μαύρο φόρεμα δεν πειράζει θα μπω στο μαύρο παντελόνι χα χα.το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι πως θα αφήσω τα παιδιά στους παππούδες και αυτό με ενοχλεί λίγο γιατί δεν έχω μάθει να τα αποχωρίζομαι ούτε λεπτό.αλλά πιστεύω πως θα το ξεπεράσω δεν θα αφήσω να με πάρει και αυτό από κάτω.


Γενικότερα λίτσα μου, το να ξεφύγουμε απο τις \"απολυτοποιήσεις\" δεν είναι τόσο απ΄λό όσο νομίζουμε. Θελει προσοχη και γερή όρααση. Αυτό που λες, οτι αρχιζεις να βλεπεις, ειναι απο τα πιο υπεροχα που μπορει να σου συμβουν και το πιο σημαντικο πρωτο βημα!
Χαίρομαι πολυ για εσενα...
Λοιπόν, τωρα ας μπούμε στο πρόγραμμα να σπασουμε τα ασπο - μαυρο, τα απόλυτα ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΤΥΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ κι οχι μόνο στα διατροφικά.
\"Δεν τα εχω αποχωριστεί ούτε λεπτό\"

Λίτσα μου, πιστευω ακραδαντα πως για το καλό των παιδιών , το δικό σου και του άντρα σου, θα πρέπει να μαθεις να τα αποχωρίζεσαι ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ στιγμές. Αυτή είναι η... \"μεταβλητη μεσότητας;)\"

Στην αρχή δεν θα είναι ευκολο αλλα επώδυνο, σιγά σιγά όμως θα δεις μακροπροθεσμα ποσο ωφελιμο θα αποβει για όλους. 
Και για την γιαγια και τον παππου φυσικα

Τα μπουζούκια μπορούν να περιμένουν φαντάζομαι... λιγάκι.
Φιλιά!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> έχεις δίκιο και ναι βάζω στόχο το πήρα απόφαση.δεν θέλω από στρογγυλή να γίνω τετράγωνη ή παραλληλόγραμμη και να πάρω σβάρνα όλα τα σχήματα.θα προσπαθήσω και θα τα καταφέρω.έστω και 1 κιλό τον μήνα του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή πρώτα ο Θεός θα είμαι μείον 12 κιλά.τι καλύτερο; είπαμε αργά και σταθερά βήματα.υπερβολές και απελπισμένες κινήσεις τέλος.όσο για τα μπουζούκια την παρασκευή δεν το βλέπω γιατί το παιδί είναι με πυρετό.δεν μου κάθεται με τίποτα να βγω και εγώ λίγο έξω.δεν πειράζει όμως δεν θα με πάρει από κάτω εξάλλου ξέρω τις προτεραιότητές μου.πρώτα η οικογένεια και μετά εγώ.


Πολύ ρεαλιστικό και ισορροπημένο μου ακούγεται όλο αυτό που λες.
Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπαθειά σου:)

----------


## weird

καλημέρα Ελσα μου, καλό μήνα! Σ εσενα και τη μικρή:)

----------


## elsa__

Επίσης weird :)

----------


## Παστελι

ωχ και φω μια χανω κιλα μια περνω.

----------


## Jason

Eγω αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με το φαι,κατι σαν εξαρτηση,παραδειγμα θελω να χασω καποια κιλα,κανω διαιτα,γυμναστικη κλπ για μια εβδομαδα δεκα μερες γιατι ειπα αποφασισμενος οτι πρεπει να τα χασω. Και εκει που ολα δειχνουν να βαδιζουν στον σωστο δρομο,ετσι μια μερα αρχιζω να καταβροχθιζω τα παντα χωρις απαραιτητα να πειναω,τρωω οτι πιο σαπιο υπαρχει,ξαναπαιρνω οτι εχω χασει σε χρονο ρεκορ και...παλι στο αδιεξοδο.

Κακο πραγμα να μην μπορεις να ελενξεις τον εαυτο σου.:mad:

----------


## Elie

Αγαπητή Έλσα, συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω, αλλά είμαι και εγώ μια πρώην βουλιμική και ευτυχώς το έχω ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Είναι ένα πολύ επικίνδυνο μονοπάτι που μπορεί να πάρει κανείς και είμαι σίγουρη πως κατά βάση έχει να κάνει με το μίσος που μπορεί να τρέφουμε για τον εαυτό μας, αλλά και για την ανικανότητά μας να μεγαλώσουμε και να αποδεχτούμε τον εαυτό μας με ή χωρίς την αποδοχή των άλλων. Υπήρξα βουλιμική στα 24, με ύψος 1.67 και 57 κιλά και νομίζοντας πως είναι το λιγότερο τέρας, ένα παχύδερμο που δεν άξιζε την αγάπη των άλλων. Εξαιτίας των εμμονών μου με το βάρος έχω σπαταλήσει ευκαιρίες και έχω διώξει την αγάπη, όταν αυτή παρουσιάστηκε. Πάντα νόμιζα και εγώ η ανόητη πως αν ήμουν αδύνατη, η ζωή μου θα ήταν καλύτερη. Η ζωή μας όμως δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν έχουμε 10 κιλά παραπάνω ή παρακάτω. Η ζωή μας συμβαίνει τώρα και συμβαίνει μόνο μια φορά και είναι ΜΑΓΚΙΑ να την αντιμετωπίζουμε έτσι.
Από το κόλλημα της βουλιμίας με έβγαλε ένας καθηγητής μου, ο οποίος με έπιασε και μου είπε να βγάλω τον θυμό μου εκεί που πρέπει και όχι στον εαυτό μου. Τον άκουσα. \'Εχω ως ενθύμιό μου από το φλερτ μου με τις διατροφικές διαταραχές κατεστραμμένα δόντια (από τα οξέα). Και έχω επίσης εδώ και δύο χρόνια Σύνδρομο Χρόνιας Κόπωσης, μια νευρολογική διαταραχή που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη βουλιμία, αλλά μου στερεί την κίνηση λόγω της κόπωσης και της αστάθειας, αλλά δε μου επιτρέπει και να κάνω πολλά για το βάρος μου. Έχω βάλει 10 κιλά, αλλά λειτουργώ, πάω στη δουλειά μου, βγαίνω έξω, έχω μια ζωή. Οταν αρρώστησα για πρώτη φορά, έμεινα 4 μήνες στο κρεβάτι, χωρίς να μπορώ να περπατήσω 5 μέτρα χωρίς να με κρατάνε. Πήγα στην κόλαση και γύρισα. Έκτοτε, έμαθα να αγαπώ τη ζωή μου και το σώμα μου, και ας είναι πιο βαρύ. Στέκεται καλύτερα στη γη, δεν είμαι αερικό. Και πάνω απ\' όλα, δουλεύει. Και είμαι εγώ, είτε 10 κιλά βαρύτερη, είτε ελαφρύτερη.

----------


## demmie

Elie καλησπέρα,

αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο,μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου πεις πως ακριβώς ξεπέρασες τη βουλιμία??????είμαι κ εγώ βουλιμική εδώ και πάνω από 3 χρόνια και μου παρουσιάστηκε αμέσως μετά από νευρική ανορεξία....κυριολεκτικά ζω μια κόλαση....έχω κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες αλλά τίποτα....συνεχίζω να ζω αυτό το μαρτύριο κ έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως τελικά δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία.....είμαι 1,58 και τώρα 45 κιλά και νιώθω πως είμαι χοντρή,παρόλο που όλοι μου λένε το αντίθετο....
είλικρινά θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους που,όπως και εσύ, έχουν καταφέρει κ έχουν ξεπεράσει αυτόν τον εφιάλτη.....

----------


## Elie

Αγαπητή Demmie, μάλλον δεν είμαι σε θέση να συμβουλέψω κάποιον, γιατί μπορώ να μιλήσω μόνο για τη δική μου εμπειρία, νομίζω πως όπως όλα, ο καθένας μας δίνει τη μάχη του με τον δικό του τρόπο...Υπήρξα βουλιμική για ένάμιση χρόνο, αφού είχα υπάρξει 20 κιλά βαρύτερη στην εφηβεία. Πάντα είχα πρόβλημα με το βάρος μου (ή μάλλον, για να είμαι πιο ακριβής, με την εικόνα που νόμιζα πως έβγαζα στους άλλους). Το αστείο της υπόθεσης βέβαια ήταν πως ακόμη και οι άλλοι με αντιμετώπιζαν με τον ίδο τρόπο στα 79 κιλά, και στα 59. Εγώ δεν μπορούσα να συμφιλιωθώ με την εικόνα μου...
Ειλικρινά, δεν έχω κάτι να σου πω. Να ζητήσεις τη βοήθεια ειδικού και να δουλέψεις και μαζί με έναν παθολόγο, γιατί είμαι σίγουρη πως έχεις κάνει ζημιά στο σώμα σου (ηλεκτρολύτες κλπ). Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι τα αίτια που σε οδήγησαν εκεί, αλλά μάλλον πρέπει να δουλέψεις πάνω σ\'αυτά. Και να μάθεις να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου. Το ξέρω πως είναι το μεγαλύτερο κλισέ, αλλά αυτή είναι η ουσία.
Τη δική μου βουλιμία την ξεπέρασα με τη βοήθεια του ανθρώπου που προανάφερα, ο οποίος ασχολήθηκε μαζί μου σε μια περίοδο που είχα διαλυθεί κυριολεκτικά. Με είχε αφήσει ο τότε φίλος μου και μεγάλος μου έρωτας για μια γυναίκα που ήταν όσο το ένα μου μπούτι και όπως ήταν φυσικό, θεώρησα σωστό να τιμωρήσω τον εαυτό μου. Ήταν καθηγητής μου στο Πανεπιστήμιο και ένας εξαιρετικά χαρισματικός άνθρωπος, του λέω ακόμη και σήμερα πως με έφερε πίσω από τη χώρα των ζόμπι. Με ταρακούνησε. Στο μυαλό του, η βουλιμία ήταν άρνηση της αγάπης-αν το φαγητό σε ένα πολύ πρωτόγονο επίπεδο ισούται με την αγάπη, εμείς οι βουλιμικοί την καταβροχθίζουμε, αλλά μετά αισθανόμαστε ενοχές και πως δεν την αξίζουμε και τη βγάζουμε. Και θυμός. Νομίζω πως αν είσαι θυμωμένη, πρέπει να πας στη ρίζα του προβλήματος και να μη φοβηθείς να τα κάνεις γης μαδιάμ, να καταλογήσεις ευθύνες όπου πρέπει...

----------


## whitecandle

Συγγνώμη demmie είσαι 45 κιλά και θες να καταρρίψεις τη βουλιμία;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Η βουλιμία θα σε σώσει, άλλη μία ανορεξία να σε πιάσει, και θα κινδυνεύσεις.. Παιδιά, ΕΛΕΟΣ με τα πρότυπα. Και κάτι άλλο. Εγώ έχω βουλιμία αλλά δεν μισώ τον εαυτό μου. Απλώς πεινάω και θέλω να τον ευχαριστήσω. Ή απλά έχω ψυχολογικά-συναισθηματικά προβλήματα που προέρχονται από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες. ΔΕΝ μπορώ να καταλάβω, γιατί συνδέεται το φαί με τον εαυτό μας. Τι σχέση έχει η εμφάνιση με το αν αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας; Και ειδικά τα κιλά;

----------


## Jason

Η εμφανιση σαφως και εχει σχεση με το αν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου η οχι. Αν καποιος εχει βουλιμια και τρωει χωρις να πειναει,τρωει ανεξελεγκτα απλα για να ικανοποιησει τον εαυτο του τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα.

Αν βαλω κιλα και γινω χοντρος,υπερβαρος κλπ αυτο εννοειται πως θα επηρεασει αρνητικα το πως θα αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου. Γιατι το να εχεις μια καλη εμφανιση αυτο σε βοηθα να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου πιο ευκολα.

----------


## whitecandle

Γιατί είναι πρόβλημα να θέλει να ικανοποιήσει κάποιος τον εαυτό του; Και η βουλιμία δεν είναι μόνο να μην πεινάς, είναι και να πεινάς.. Και γω αυτό λέω γιατί να γίνεται έτσι, δλδ άμα παχύνω να επηρεάσει το πως θα αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου; Ζούμε σε μια χάλια εποχή που έχει αυτά και πολλά άλλα προβλήματα...

----------


## demmie

θα συμφωνήσω με το jason......η εξωτερική εμφάνιση έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία στο αν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου ή όχι,όσο ρηχό και ανούσιο μπορεί να ακουστεί....σαφώς ένας άνθρωπος έχει να επιδείξει πολλά περισσότερα πράγματα από ένα αδύνατο σώμα και ίσως αυτά θα έπρεπε να έχουν μεγαλύτερη σημασία...στον κόσμο όμως που ζούμε η εμφάνιση παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο σχεδόν σε όλα και έχει εγκλωβίσει πολλούς από εμάς σε τέτοια αδιέξοδα....στη βουλιμία για την οποία μίλησα εγώ ( νευρογενής βουλιμία καθαρτικού τύπου,σύμφωνα με το γιατρό ) δεν υπάρχει λογική.....απλά νιώθεις πολύ χάλια με τον εαυτό σου,αρχικά γιατί δεν σου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπεις και μετά επειδή καταφεύγεις σε ακραίες λύσεις μόνο και μόνο για να πραγματοποιήσεις κάτι,που εύκολα θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί ακόμη και ματαιοδοξία, από κάποιον που το βλέπει απ\' έξω.....όταν είσαι μέσα όμως...είναι απλά δυστυχία.....

----------


## Jason

Παραδειγμα,εγω δεν αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου για καποιους λογους,ενας απο αυτους ειναι η εμφανιση,δλδ οτι εχω καποια περιττα κιλα τα οποια προσπαθω να χασω κατα καιρους αλλα δεν μπορω,και δεν μπορω γιατι εχω παθει εξαρτηση με το φαγητο,ξεκιναω γυμναστηριο,διαιτα,σωστη διατροφη αλλα μετα απο λιγο καιρο πχ 10 μερες,και εχοντας χασει λιγο,παλι δεν αντεχω να ελενξω τον εαυτο μου και καταληγω σε 2-3 μερες να παιρνω αυτα που με κοπο εχασα.

Η εξωτερικη εμφανιση παντα θα παιζει ρολο στον ψυχολογικο τομεα,υπαρχουν βεβαια και ατομα που ενω ειναι υπερβαροι δεν τους ενοχλει αυτο και δεν το βλεπουν σαν προβλημα.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Εγώ έχω βουλιμία αλλά δεν μισώ τον εαυτό μου. Απλώς πεινάω και θέλω να τον ευχαριστήσω. Ή απλά έχω ψυχολογικά-συναισθηματικά προβλήματα που προέρχονται από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες. ΔΕΝ μπορώ να καταλάβω, γιατί συνδέεται το φαί με τον εαυτό μας. Τι σχέση έχει η εμφάνιση με το αν αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας; Και ειδικά τα κιλά;


Αμεση σχεση εχει. Αν μπουκωθεις, σκασεις απο το φαγητο, αγαπας τον εαυτο σου? Μήπως προσπαθεις να τον ικανοποιησεις, μη βρισκοντας εναν αλλο πιο προσφορο ή ευκολο κ γρηγορο τροπο?

Ετσι, μπουκώνοντας τον εαυτο μας μηπως ψαχνουμε τροπους να γεμισουμε κενα?

Μια παραμελημενη εμφανιση δεν ειναι ασχετη καθολου με μια εσωτερικη παραιτηση ή ακομα κ τιμωρια. Ποσο μαλλον τα κιλα, πολλα ή ελαχιστα. Το ιδιο ειναι...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Jason_
> 
> 
> Η εξωτερικη εμφανιση παντα θα παιζει ρολο στον ψυχολογικο τομεα,υπαρχουν βεβαια και ατομα που ενω ειναι υπερβαροι δεν τους ενοχλει αυτο και δεν το βλεπουν σαν προβλημα.


Ναι, δεν το βλεπουν καποιοι σαν προβλημα. Δεν ειναι καθολου βολικο να το δουν ετσι. Γνωριζοντας ηδη οτι υπάρχει ενα προβλημα, ειναι ισως σκληρο να αποδεχτουν οτι υπάρχει ενα ακομα, βαθυτερο...Που ομως, μπορει να δωσει κ μια πιο μακροπροθεσμη κ σταθερη λυση.

----------


## giota

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Σοφία.Ολο τον χειμώνα έτρωγα απίστευτες ποσότητες σοκολάτας γιατί δεν ήμουν καλά.Τρώγοντας ένιωθα μια ευχαρίστηση με την απολαυστική γεύση της σοκολάτας.Δεν είναι περίεργο ότι ξεκίνησα να τρώω γλυκά μετά τα 35; αυτό κάτι δεν λέει;πόσα κενά προσπαθούσα να καλύψω και ναι πιστεύω ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό είναι σαν να τιμωρούμε τον εαυτό μας.Βλέπω μια Γιώτα με 10 κιλά περισσότερα δεν μου αρέσει η εικόνα μου εγώ όμως το προκάλεσα αρα δεν αγαπούσα τον εαυτό μου.Ισως να μην πάθαινα και κατάθλιψη την στιγμή που είχα να αντιμετωπίσω σοβαρά προβλήματα επιβάρυνα τον εαυτό μου με το να δέχομαι πολλά να μην αντιδρώ να μην λέω όχι.Κάποτε γίνεται η έκρηξη και το θέμα είναι ότι δεν σ\'έχουν συνηθήσει να λες οχι.Είναι λοιπόν πιο δύσκολο να αποκτήσεις τον σεβασμό που σου αξίζει και που άφησες με την ανοχή να συμβει το αντίθετο.Η σοκολάτα δεν ήταν η λύση.Να μπορέσω να σταθώ στα πόδια μου είναι η λύση και να μην επιτρέψω σε κανέναν να με εκμεταλευτεί και να με μειώσει.Προσπαθώ και εύχομαι να καλυτερεύσουν τα πράγματα γιατί δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω έτσι δεν υπάρχει πλέον υπομονή.Μαζεύω τα κομμάτια μου και φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσα χωρίς την ιατρική υποστήριξη τίποτε στην ζωή δεν είναι δεδομένο εγώ τα κατάφερα και ήμουν για όλους δεδομένη

----------


## whitecandle

Πρώτον: Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τιμωρία να ικανοποιούμε τον εαυτό μας με μια τόσο ωραία απόλαυση. Δεύτερον, το να γεμίζεις κενά καλό είναι και όχι κακό. Το εξήγησα και πριν, είναι λάθος να χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο φαγητό σε σχέση με την εμφάνιση, παρόλο που αυτό γίνεται, απλώς ζούμε σε λάθος εποχή. Εγώ πχ το βλέπω το φαί ότι δίνω στον εαυτό μου και όχι ότι παίρνω από αυτόν. Είναι κάτι που μ\'αρέσει και δεν έχει καμμία σχέση ότι παραμελώ τον εαυτό μου. Μπορεί να παραμελώ την εμφάνιση, όμως αυτό δεν με πειράζει. Μπορεί να με πειράζει λίγο όταν δεν έχω τι να φορέσω ή όταν δε βρίσκω αγόρι λόγω της εποχής που ζούμε. Εντάξει, δεν μιλάω για κάποιες στιγμές που δεν μ\'αρέσει το σώμα μου, όμως όταν δεν μ\'αρέσει, κάνω αμέσως κάτι γι\'αυτό αν μπορώ, οπότε ποτέ δεν παραμελώ τον εαυτό μου. Του δίνω όσο πιο πολλά μπορώ

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Πρώτον: Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τιμωρία να ικανοποιούμε τον εαυτό μας με μια τόσο ωραία απόλαυση. Δεύτερον, το να γεμίζεις κενά καλό είναι και όχι κακό. Το εξήγησα και πριν, είναι λάθος να χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο φαγητό σε σχέση με την εμφάνιση, παρόλο που αυτό γίνεται, απλώς ζούμε σε λάθος εποχή. Εγώ πχ το βλέπω το φαί ότι δίνω στον εαυτό μου και όχι ότι παίρνω από αυτόν. Είναι κάτι που μ\'αρέσει και δεν έχει καμμία σχέση ότι παραμελώ τον εαυτό μου. Μπορεί να παραμελώ την εμφάνιση, όμως αυτό δεν με πειράζει. Μπορεί να με πειράζει λίγο όταν δεν έχω τι να φορέσω ή όταν δε βρίσκω αγόρι λόγω της εποχής που ζούμε. Εντάξει, δεν μιλάω για κάποιες στιγμές που δεν μ\'αρέσει το σώμα μου, όμως όταν δεν μ\'αρέσει, κάνω αμέσως κάτι γι\'αυτό αν μπορώ, οπότε ποτέ δεν παραμελώ τον εαυτό μου. Του δίνω όσο πιο πολλά μπορώ


Τιμωρια δεν ειναι να ικανοποιουμε τον εαυτο μας, τιμωρια ειναι να τον μπουκωνουμε.Γνωριζοντας πώς ξεπερναμε ενα μετρο. Κ αδυνατώντας να επιβληθουμε στον εαυτο μας.

Κακο φυσικα κ δεν ειναι να γεμιζουμε τα κενα, ο τροπος ομως που τα γεμιζουμε ομως κανει την σημαντικη διαφορα.

Μεσω του φαγητου, ερχεται κ η ικανοποιηση, μειωνεται προσκαιρα ενα αγχος κ στη συνεχεια ερχεται κ η ενοχη. Σαδομαζοχιστικο θα ελεγα...

Κ κατι ακομα: αυτο που φαινεται, η εικονα μας, ειναι ο καθρεφτης μας στους αλλους κ σε εμας. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο αποτελεσμα η εικονα μας, κατι εξω απο μας κ την ψυχολογια μας. Ενα μαζεμενο σωμα, ενα \"καμπουριασμενο\" βαδισμα, ενα χαμογελαστο προσωπο, ενα σφιγμενο χαμογελο δεν λενε ποτε ψεμματα.Γιατι λοιπον τα κιλα να εξαιρεθουν?

----------


## giota

Ακριβώς ακόμη και η στάση του σώματος για κάποιον που γνωρίζει πέντε πράγματα καταλαβαίνει.Και ναι τρώγοντας και απολαμβάνοντας την σοκολάτα έπαιρνα ευχαρίστηση η οποία μετά γινόταν ενοχή και θυμός

----------


## Helena

εγω νομιζω οτι ισχυει αφενος αυτο που λεει η σοφια 

αφετερου...υπαρχουν και ατομα που πραγματικα τους αρεσουν οι λιχουδιες και κατα περιοδους αφηνονται σ αυτη την απολαυση..γιατι κακα τα ψεματα..το φαγητο ειναι μια απο τις απολαυσεις της ζωης..κατωτερη ισως σε σχεση με καποια δραστηριοτητα που θα μας δωσε εμπνευση πχ..αλλα ειναι ενα ειδος ηδονης κι αυτο...
και συγνωμη αν κανω λαθος σοφι αλλα μου ακουγεται λιγουλακι ρατσιστικο τ βαζουμε τους ευσωμους στην πυρα.εκτος αν το γραφει κανενα ψυχολογικο εγχειριδιο και στερουμε ενημερωσης :P
απο τη μια γρκινιαζουμε και λυπομαστε και εξεγειρομαστε με οσους στιγματιζουν τους ψυχικα ευαισθητους και απο την αλλη γινομαστε κι οι ιδιοι ολιγον τι ρατσιστες? τολμω να πω

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> 
> 
> αφετερου...υπαρχουν και ατομα που πραγματικα τους αρεσουν οι λιχουδιες και κατα περιοδους αφηνονται σ αυτη την απολαυση..γιατι κακα τα ψεματα..το φαγητο ειναι μια απο τις απολαυσεις της ζωης..κατωτερη ισως σε σχεση με καποια δραστηριοτητα που θα μας δωσε εμπνευση πχ..αλλα ειναι ενα ειδος ηδονης κι αυτο...


εγω ειμαι ενα τετοιο ατομο Helena.Αυτο ομως δεν αναιρει το άλλο. Αλλο να εχεις ενα μετρο κ να απολαμβανεις το φαγητο καποτε και αλλοτε να αφηνεσαι σ αυτο.Αλλο να ευχαριστιεσαι με 1 λιχουδια κ αλλο με 10.

----------


## Helena

ελεος σοφια

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> 
> και συγνωμη αν κανω λαθος σοφι αλλα μου ακουγεται λιγουλακι ρατσιστικο τ βαζουμε τους ευσωμους στην πυρα.εκτος αν το γραφει κανενα ψυχολογικο εγχειριδιο και στερουμε ενημερωσης :P
> απο τη μια γρκινιαζουμε και λυπομαστε και εξεγειρομαστε με οσους στιγματιζουν τους ψυχικα ευαισθητους και απο την αλλη γινομαστε κι οι ιδιοι ολιγον τι ρατσιστες? τολμω να πω


Ηelena, μιλάω μαλλον γραφω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα, οχι μετα απο διαβασμα ενος ψυχολογικου εγχειριδιου, αλλα μετα απο μια παρατηρηση του δικου μου εαυτου στη σχεση του με το φαγητο. 

Ετσι λοιπον, στεκομαι στο θεμα πιο πολυ με αγωνια κ παρατηρηση παρα με ρατσισμο. Δεν νομιζω πως ειναι ρατσιστικο να πω τί νομιζω πώς μπορει να χαρακτηριζει εναν ανθρωπο με μια ιδιαιτερη σχεση με το φαγητο. Εκτος αν το μη ευχαριστο ειναι και ρατσιστικο.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> ελεος σοφια


παρακαλω? ελεος σε τι?

----------


## giota

Τώρα είδα τον γιό μου να τσακίζει ένα κρουασάν σοκολάτα.Δεν άντεξα και πήγα στο ντουλάπι.Σκέφτηκα όσα λέμε λέω να τώρα πάκι πάω να κάνω το λάθος.Πήρα ένα κρακερ με πολλή προσπάθεια ομολογώ.Αυτό ακριβώς άλλο να φας ένα κομμάτι και άλλο να αντικαθιστάς το φαγητό με γλυκά.

----------


## Helena

μην γινομαστε τοσο σκληροι στην κριτικη ρε παιδια αυτο λεω 

λιγο πιο χαλαρα αν γινεται και θελετε βεβαια

----------


## Sofia

Ηelena, πιο πανω εγραψα πώς κατα την δικη μου σκληρη γνωμη ή μαλλον στρυφνη, βλεποντας ενα προβλημα πιο βαθια, οτι δλδ πισω απο αυτο (του βαρους δλδ) μπορει να εχουμε δικα μας, άλλα δυσκολα θεματα. Και αν λυθουν αυτα ή καποια απο αυτα, μπορουμε να λυσουμε κ πιο μακροπροθεσμα το θεμα του βαρους μας. Μιλώντας περισσοτερο απο δικη μου εμπειρια. Αυτο ειναι απαισιοδοξο? Ή σκληρο? 

Ναι, δεν ειμαι χαλαρη, οταν κατι με εχει αγγιξει. Σκληρη παντως δεν ειμαι. Κ δεν κρινω, τις σκεψεις μου γραφω. Βαζοντας τον εαυτο μου, μεσα στο θεμα. Οχι εκτος.

Αν ενιωσε καποιος προσβλεβλημενος απο τα σκληρα μου λογια, του ζητω συγγνωμη.

----------


## oboro

Την κριτικη δεν ξερω που την ειδες Ελενα... Μαλλον υπερβαλλεις. Κι εγω τρωω μεγαλες ποσοτητες κατα καιρους για την ευχαριστηση και μονο, αναγνωριζω ομως οτι καποιες φορες τρωω απλως αυτο που δεν ζω. Τα περι ρατσισμου δε βγαζουν κανενα νοημα... Οχι, Nazi. Ελεος indeed.

----------


## Helena

καλα ομποριε

----------


## oboro

Απο ειρωνια καλα παμε αυτες τις μερες...

----------


## Helena

δε καταλαβα σου μιλησα και προσφατα και μου τη λες τωρα?

----------


## oboro

Ναι, το κατερινακι το θυμάσαι? Που \"πεσαμε\" να το φαμε γιατι έλεγε αρλουμπες σχετικα με τη δόση και τη σχιζοφρένεια? Ε, τετοιες \"ευαισθησιες\" μου τη δινουν. 

Αν δεν το κατάλαβες, εσυ ήσουν η επιθετική στην συζητηση που μολις ειχατε.

----------


## Helena

ασχετες συζητησεις μπερδευεις φιλαρακο

απο ποτε το να λεμε τη γνωμη μας θεωρειται επιθεση?

αν το σοφακι εχει προβλημα μπορουμε μια χαρα να τα συζητησουμε οι δυο μας χωρις αυτοκλητους υπερασπιστες νομιζω.
μεγαλα κοριτσια ειμαστε

----------


## oboro

Απο τοτε που τη βαφτισαμε ρατσισμο και αξιωσαμε και ελεος, Ελενα μου.

----------


## Helena

κουκουρουκου ...

----------


## oboro

Ασχετες συζητησεις δεν ειναι, ιδια φαση ακριβως. Το δε υφακι σου δε μου αρεσει καθολου. \"καλα ομποριε\" Υπαρχει ομως και αναλαφρη επιθετικοτητα. Εμμεση.

----------


## Helena

καλα ενταξει οτι ειπειτε

μια που ηρθατε και σεις να μας βαλετε σε ταξη 

ρε τι παθαμε βραδιατικο

ουτε κι εμενα μου αρεσει το υφακι σου 

εσκασες μυτη και αρχισες να κρινεις σε διαφορα ποστ διαφορους

επειδη δε μιλαω δε σημαινει οτι δε βλεπω 
ομποριε

----------


## oboro

Τοτε να μιλας περισσοτερο, βοηθαει και εμενα να βλεπω.

Εχεις πιει?

----------


## Helena

οχι εσυ εχεις πιει τιποτα περιεργο?

----------


## oboro

Οχι, τιποτε. Δεν ξερω τι θα μπορουσε να με κανει να μην βλεπω το προφανες, ομως. Μαλλον εχεις ξεφυγει.

----------


## Helena

ασε με εμενα 

κοιτα με τη δικη σου ζωη τι κανεις 

σ ευχαριστω για την διαπιστωση και το ειλικρινες ενδιαφερον

:P

----------


## oboro

Αντε επιτελους ενα μηνυμα χωρις ειρωνια και υφακι. :)

----------


## Helena

ε τωρα τι να σου πω

ο καθενας οτι θελει διαβαζει οπως το θελει κατα την διαθεση του 

ενιγουεις

----------


## oboro

moving on...

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> Τιμωρια δεν ειναι να ικανοποιουμε τον εαυτο μας, τιμωρια ειναι να τον μπουκωνουμε.Γνωριζοντας πώς ξεπερναμε ενα μετρο. Κ αδυνατώντας να επιβληθουμε στον εαυτο μας.
> 
> Κακο φυσικα κ δεν ειναι να γεμιζουμε τα κενα, ο τροπος ομως που τα γεμιζουμε ομως κανει την σημαντικη διαφορα.
> 
> Μεσω του φαγητου, ερχεται κ η ικανοποιηση, μειωνεται προσκαιρα ενα αγχος κ στη συνεχεια ερχεται κ η ενοχη. Σαδομαζοχιστικο θα ελεγα...
> 
> Κ κατι ακομα: αυτο που φαινεται, η εικονα μας, ειναι ο καθρεφτης μας στους αλλους κ σε εμας. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο αποτελεσμα η εικονα μας, κατι εξω απο μας κ την ψυχολογια μας. Ενα μαζεμενο σωμα, ενα \"καμπουριασμενο\" βαδισμα, ενα χαμογελαστο προσωπο, ενα σφιγμενο χαμογελο δεν λενε ποτε ψεμματα.Γιατι λοιπον τα κιλα να εξαιρεθουν?


Κάτσε ρε Σοφία, μπορεί σε κάποιον να του αρέσει να μπουκώνεται. Επειδή εσένα ή της Γιώτας δεν αρέσει σημαίνει αυτό είναι και το σωστό; Κι επειδή ζούμε όντως σε μία ρατσιστική κοινωνία, με οτιδήποτε στην εμφάνιση, ακόμη και μια μεγάλη μύτη σημαίνει πως αυτό είναι σωστό;
Η ενοχή δεν έρχεται σε όλους πάρτε το χαμπάρι. Υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που απλώς ξέρουν να απολαμβάνουν. Εγώ πιστεύω αυτοί που έχουν ενοχή έχουν πρόβλημα. Γιατί φυλακίζουν τους εαυτούς τους μες στα πρότυπα, με αποτελέσματα τα βλέπετε κι εσείς, μέχρι και θάνατο από ανορεξία. Είναι ωραία αυτά τα πρότυπα τώρα; Μην τρελαθούμε. Να κόβεται η πιο ωραία απόλαυση το φαί και να μετράνε αυτοί που είναι σκληροί με τον εαυτό τους; Κι εγώ πιστεύω πως είσαι σκληρή. Με τον εαυτό σου πάνω απ\'όλα. 
Δηλαδή σε τι δεν λένε ψέμματα; Και τι σχέση έχουν τα κιλά έλεος δλδ συμφωνώ με Ελένη. Για τον Ομπορο δεν θα σχολιάσω καν

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> εγω ειμαι ενα τετοιο ατομο Helena.Αυτο ομως δεν αναιρει το άλλο. Αλλο να εχεις ενα μετρο κ να απολαμβανεις το φαγητο καποτε και αλλοτε να αφηνεσαι σ αυτο.Αλλο να ευχαριστιεσαι με 1 λιχουδια κ αλλο με 10.


Ρε παιδί μου κάποιος μπορεί να ευχαριστιέται με 10 κουταλιές φαγητό; ΠΟΥ είναι το πρόβλημά σου εσένα; Θα πεις στον άλλλον τι θα βάλει στο στόμα του; Υπάρχουν και αδύνατοι που τρώνε τον αγλαίορα. Αυτό κι αν είναι ναζιστικό, όχι αυτό που είπε η Έλενα!! Άσε που οι ναζιστές ήταν ρατσιστές, δεν έβριζαν τους άλλους ρατσιστές άραγε που κολλάει; Και το movin \'on επίσης που κολλάει; Λίγο άσχετο δεν είναι; Τι έγινε; Κανένας πόλεμος και move on??

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Ναι, το κατερινακι το θυμάσαι? Που \"πεσαμε\" να το φαμε γιατι έλεγε αρλουμπες σχετικα με τη δόση και τη σχιζοφρένεια? Ε, τετοιες \"ευαισθησιες\" μου τη δινουν. 
> 
> Αν δεν το κατάλαβες, εσυ ήσουν η επιθετική στην συζητηση που μολις ειχατε.


Μπορεις σε παρακαλω oboro να μου υπενθυμησεις τις αρλουμπες που εγραψα?προσβαλεις ασυστολα το κατερινακι και δεν θα σου το επιτρεψει αλλη φορα!
Σου τη δινουν πολυ ευκολα οι ευαισθησιες !Να το κοιταξεις αυτο!ευκαιρια να ξαναδεις τον γιατρο σου.

----------


## nature

Το πολύ φαγητό δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με την μη αγάπη στον εαυτό μας λόγω εμφάνισης, αυτό συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι ίσως είναι ρατσιστικό.
Ομως τελικά πιστεύω ότι το πολύ φαγητό, δείχνει μη αγάπη και για έναν άλλο καθόλου ρατσιστικό λόγο: την υγεία! Πρόβλημα στο σκελετό, στη καρδιά, στα αγγεία, χολιστερίνη, διαβήτης, μεταβολικό σύνδρομο, κλπ. Ολα αυτά και άλλα είναι επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας αν έχουμε πάντα 10-15 κιλά πάνω από το φυσιολογικό. Ας πάρουμε μόνο το πρώτο, που ακούγεται σαν το πιο ανώδυνο. Το σκελετό. Σκέψου πως είναι αν κουβαλάμε μια βαλίτσα 15 κιλών, για λίγη ώρα. Έτσι είναι κάθε στιγμή της ημέρας ενός ανθρώπου που έχει 15 κιλά πάνω από το φυσιολογικό. Φυσικά την ίδια επιβάρυνση υφίσταται και η καρδιά, με τα 15 αυτά κιλάκια.

----------


## Παστελι

τι ειναι αυτα τα καρθατικα?αδυνατηζουν σε λογικη δοση?ειμαι ελαφρια βουλιμικια αλλα δεν κανω εμετο.μερικες φορες μονο αν φαω υπερβολικα .εχω δηκτη μαζας 29 τι να πω εγω δλδ?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> 
> Κάτσε ρε Σοφία, μπορεί σε κάποιον να του αρέσει να μπουκώνεται. Επειδή εσένα ή της Γιώτας δεν αρέσει σημαίνει αυτό είναι και το σωστό;


Θα μιλησω για μενα: δεν ειπα οτι δεν μου αρεσει. ειπα τί εχω παρατηρησει κ τί νομιζω για την συγκεκριμενη κατασταση. Νομιζω πώς δικαιουμαι να λεω την γνωμη μου. Δεν μιλησα για σωστο ή λαθος. Αλλωστε ο καθενας βαθια μεσα του, μπορει να βρει την αληθεια του. Ετσι, δεν μπορω να πω με βαση αυτο που νιωθω κ εχω δει πώς η βουλιμια ειναι μια κατασταση που δεν σημαινει τπτ παραπανω. 




> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Κι επειδή ζούμε όντως σε μία ρατσιστική κοινωνία, με οτιδήποτε στην εμφάνιση, ακόμη και μια μεγάλη μύτη σημαίνει πως αυτό είναι σωστό;


Δεν μιλησα νομιζω για μια μεγαλη ή μικρη μυτη. Μιλησα για μια παραμελημενη εμφανιση. Μια παραμελημενη εμφανιση, για μενα δεν ειναι ενα ασχημο χαρακτηριστικο (που ειναι κ λιγο υποκειμενικο), αλλα μια εμφανιση που δεν περιλαμβανει φροντιδα: πχ. καθαριοτητα, υγιεινη.





> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Η ενοχή δεν έρχεται σε όλους πάρτε το χαμπάρι.


Μάλιστα Lipba. Mόλις το πήρα χαμπαρι. Μίλησα για εναν κανονα. Χαιρομαι που μιλω με την εξαιρεση του κανονα. Αλλωστε παντα υπάρχουν εξαιρεσεις.




> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που απλώς ξέρουν να απολαμβάνουν. Εγώ πιστεύω αυτοί που έχουν ενοχή έχουν πρόβλημα. Γιατί φυλακίζουν τους εαυτούς τους μες στα πρότυπα, με αποτελέσματα τα βλέπετε κι εσείς, μέχρι και θάνατο από ανορεξία. Είναι ωραία αυτά τα πρότυπα τώρα;


Απλα να σου πω πώς η ανορεξια κ η βουλιμια εχουν μια πολυ πολυ στενη σχεση. Το καθολου φαι με το πολυ φαι ειναι ουσιαστικα το ιδιο πραγμα.

Δεν μιλάω για υποταγη σε προτυπα. Μιλάω για εναν πιο ειλικρινη διαλογο με τον εαυτο μας.

Δεν μ αρεσει το προτυπο του σκελετωμενου μοντελου, δεν μ αρεσει ομως κ το υπέρβαρο ατομο.





> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Μην τρελαθούμε. Να κόβεται η πιο ωραία απόλαυση το φαί και να μετράνε αυτοί που είναι σκληροί με τον εαυτό τους; Κι εγώ πιστεύω πως είσαι σκληρή. Με τον εαυτό σου πάνω απ\'όλα.



Lipba μου πολλες φορες ειμαι σκληρη με τον εαυτο μου, αλλες φορες πολυ \"φροντιστικη\" με τον εαυτο μου, αλλα παντα προσπαθω να εχω εναν κοινο παρανομαστη: την αληθεια μου.

Σκληρη με τον εαυτο μου γινομαι οταν μου στερω μια απολαυση οπως ειναι το φαγητο αλλα εξισου σκληρη γινομαι αν πεσω με τα μουτρα χωρις διακριση, χωρις ενα μετρο. Χωρις δευτερη σκεψη.




> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Δηλαδή σε τι δεν λένε ψέμματα; Και τι σχέση έχουν τα κιλά έλεος δλδ συμφωνώ με Ελένη.


Τα ψεμματα που εννοουσα, ειναι οτι μια εμφανιση (οχι μια ομορφη εμφανιση) μπορει να δωσει σημαδια για τον εαυτο μας, που αν θελουμε μπορουμε να τα προσεξουμε κ να μας φροντισουμε λιγο παραπανω.

Προσωπικα θα ανησυχουσα για εναν ανθρωπο με πολλα κιλα, οπως και για εναν αλλο με ελαχιστα. Προσωπικα παντα.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> εγω ειμαι ενα τετοιο ατομο Helena.Αυτο ομως δεν αναιρει το άλλο. Αλλο να εχεις ενα μετρο κ να απολαμβανεις το φαγητο καποτε και αλλοτε να αφηνεσαι σ αυτο.Αλλο να ευχαριστιεσαι με 1 λιχουδια κ αλλο με 10.
> ...


Μαλλον μπερδευτηκες κ νομιζεις πως σου ειπα πραγματα που σου ειπε ο oboro. Οποτε και θα σου απαντησει, αν θελει, ο ιδιος.

Εγω καλη μου lipba γιατί να εχω προβλημα με το αν καποιος ευχαριστηθει με 10 λιχουδιες κ οχι με 1? (και οχι κουταλιες οπως εγραψες)

Λες να υπεδειξα σε κανεναν τί να βαλει στο στομα του? Προφανως, οτι τον ευχαριστει, μεχρι να ευχαριστηθει!

Μονο που Lipba μαλλον μπερδεψες και κατι άλλο: δεν αναφέρθηκα μονο στους ανθρωπους που εχουν παραπανω κιλα, αλλα και σε οσους δεν εχουν παραπανω κιλα αλλα τρωνε πολυ ή συνεχως ή με μανια. Βλεπεις, αυτο που πρωτιστως (για μενα) μετραει ειναι η σχεση που εχουμε με το φαγητο, ανεξαρτητα αν θα καθρεφτιστει τελικα και στο σωμα μας. 

Κατι ακομα: πολυ ενταση! Γιατι?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> και συγνωμη αν κανω λαθος σοφι αλλα μου ακουγεται λιγουλακι ρατσιστικο τ βαζουμε τους ευσωμους στην πυρα.εκτος αν το γραφει κανενα ψυχολογικο εγχειριδιο και στερουμε ενημερωσης :P
> απο τη μια γρκινιαζουμε και λυπομαστε και εξεγειρομαστε με οσους στιγματιζουν τους ψυχικα ευαισθητους και απο την αλλη γινομαστε κι οι ιδιοι ολιγον τι ρατσιστες? τολμω να πω


αυτο ολο με ενοχλησε Helena συν το σχολιο σου \"ελεος\", στα λογια μου.

Αν μου πεις που ρίχνω τους εύσωμους στην πυρα, και πώς γινομαι ρατσιστρια θα το εκτιμουσα δεοντως.

----------


## giota

Κορίτσια ηρεμήστε Η Σοφία πιστεύω εννοεί αυτό που έκανα εγώ.Ψάχνεις να βρείς ευχαρίστηση και να αναπληρώσεις τα κενά σου συνήθως συναισθηματικά με τα γλυκά.Κάποια μέρα μου είπε ο γιός μου την ώρα που έτρωγα μια σοκολατάρα καλά ρε μάνα τόσο στερημένη είσαι; εννοώντας το σεξουαλικό τομέα φυσικά.

----------


## oboro

> Γιατί να έχει βρεθεί το φάρμακο του καρκίνου και να πεθαίνουν τόσοι άνθρωποι;


libpa μου είναι απλό: το φάρμακο το απέσυραν οι γιατροί ερευνητές-ναζιστές γιατί απλως... *παχαίνει!* Καταλαβαίνεις οτι μια τέτοια άκακη υπέροχη παρενέργεια δε θα μπορούσε να γίνει αποδεκτή απο το ναζιστικο medical εσταβλιστμεντ. 

katerinaki είχες δίκιο ρε θηρίο, στο αναγνωρίζω... Τώρα πλέον ξέρω. Απίστευτα αυτά που διάβασα, έχω ορθομοριάσει. Με κάνει να παίρνω πολύ μα πολύ στα σοβαρά ο,τι γράφετε εσεις οι δύο.

----------


## katerinaki

Δεν καταλαβα το -εσεις οι δυο-.Δεν εχεις την γενναιοτητα να παραδεχθεις ουτε το λαθος σου (ο Κηπ ειναι καλα ,χωρις να αυξησει την δοσολογια του) ουτε την αμαθεια σου.(δεν υπαρχει λεξη ορθομοριαζω )
Σου αρεσουν μαλλον οι λεξεις -μοριο- και ορθο και εχεις κολλησει.Σου το ξαναπα ψαξτο το θεμα ,δες καλυτερα τον γιατρο σου.

----------


## whitecandle

Σοφία από τα λόγια σου μου φαίνεται ότι ξεχωρίζεις τους ανθρώπους σε πολύ αδύνατους, χοντρούς και κανονικούς. Αυτό είναι ρατσισμός. Τώρα μην κολλάς σε κουταλιές η λιχουδιές που λέει ο λόγος.. Δείχνεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα από εδώ \"δεν μ αρεσει ομως κ το υπέρβαρο ατομο.\" και εδώ \"Προσωπικα θα ανησυχουσα για εναν ανθρωπο με πολλα κιλα\" Από κει και πέρα τι να συζητήσω μαζί σου, άμα έχεις πρόβλημα μαζί μου, εγώ είμαι παχύσαρκη πάντως. Και κάτι άλλο: Λες σε μία φάση ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο η παραμελημένη εμφάνιση \"Μια παραμελημενη εμφανιση, για μενα δεν ειναι ενα ασχημο χαρακτηριστικο (που ειναι κ λιγο υποκειμενικο)\" και μετά λες \"ειναι οτι μια εμφανιση (οχι μια ομορφη εμφανιση) μπορει να δωσει σημαδια για τον εαυτο μας, που αν θελουμε μπορουμε να τα προσεξουμε κ να μας φροντισουμε λιγο παραπανω\" που δείχνει ότι παίζει ρόλο η εμφάνιση για σένα. Τι από τα δύο είναι θα μας πεις; 
Η ένταση φυσικά είναι γιατί εγώ είμαι παχύσαρκη και δεν ντρέπομαι για τον εαυτό μου, δεν έχω κόμπλεξ.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Σοφία από τα λόγια σου μου φαίνεται ότι ξεχωρίζεις τους ανθρώπους σε πολύ αδύνατους, χοντρούς και κανονικούς.


Αστο lipba μου, δεν θα συννενοηθουμε. Παρολα αυτα σ ευχαριστω για τον διαλογο.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> 
> Η ένταση φυσικά είναι γιατί εγώ είμαι παχύσαρκη και δεν ντρέπομαι για τον εαυτό μου, δεν έχω κόμπλεξ.


χαιρομαι γι αυτο παντως:)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Δείχνεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα από εδώ \"δεν μ αρεσει ομως κ το υπέρβαρο ατομο.\" και εδώ \"Προσωπικα θα ανησυχουσα για εναν ανθρωπο με πολλα κιλα\" Από κει και πέρα τι να συζητήσω μαζί σου, άμα έχεις πρόβλημα μαζί μου, εγώ είμαι παχύσαρκη πάντως.


Σ ευχαριστω που μου επισημαινεις οτι εχω προβλημα. Γνωριζω οτι ειχα, εχω κ θα εχω προβληματα, διαφορετικης εντασης κ \"υφης\", σε διαφορες φασεις της ζωης μου. Κ φροντιζω για αυτα.

Παρολα αυτα θα παρακαλουσα ολα τα μελη, κ χωρις να εξαιρω εμενα, να ειμαστε λιγο προσεκτικοι στην εκφορα μιας διαγνωσης: αν εχει καποιος προβλημα δλδ.

Κ παλι σ ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον στην κουβεντα!

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Το πολύ φαγητό δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με την μη αγάπη στον εαυτό μας λόγω εμφάνισης, αυτό συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι ίσως είναι ρατσιστικό.
> Ομως τελικά πιστεύω ότι το πολύ φαγητό, δείχνει μη αγάπη και για έναν άλλο καθόλου ρατσιστικό λόγο: την υγεία! Πρόβλημα στο σκελετό, στη καρδιά, στα αγγεία, χολιστερίνη, διαβήτης, μεταβολικό σύνδρομο, κλπ. Ολα αυτά και άλλα είναι επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας αν έχουμε πάντα 10-15 κιλά πάνω από το φυσιολογικό. Ας πάρουμε μόνο το πρώτο, που ακούγεται σαν το πιο ανώδυνο. Το σκελετό. Σκέψου πως είναι αν κουβαλάμε μια βαλίτσα 15 κιλών, για λίγη ώρα. Έτσι είναι κάθε στιγμή της ημέρας ενός ανθρώπου που έχει 15 κιλά πάνω από το φυσιολογικό. Φυσικά την ίδια επιβάρυνση υφίσταται και η καρδιά, με τα 15 αυτά κιλάκια.


nature, τα 15 κιλά δεν μπορούν να έχουν αυτή την επιβάρυνση που λες. Τα 40 και πάνω, μπορεί. Άλλωστε το κάπνισμα είναι χειρότερο για την καρδιά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόσος ρατσισμός με το πάχος γενικά. Όσο για το σκελετό, δεν τα κουβαλάμε αυτά τα κιλά, γιατί πολύ απλά πατάμε στο πάτωμα. Άλλο να τα κρατάμε ψηλά τις βαλίτσες ή οτιδήποτε, και άλλο να τα σέρνουμε στο πάτωμα. Αν ήταν έτσι, όλοι οι παχύσαρκοι θα είχαν σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τη μέση τους.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν υπαρχει ρατσισμος...η παχυσαρκια εμπεριεχει τους κινδυνους υγειας + λογους σεξουαλικους(δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να το εξηγησω)...και για αυτο ολοι ζοριζουν τον εαυτο τους να φαινονται αδυνατοι.
Αν εχεις συμβιβαστει με τους λογους που γραφω και με τον εαυτο σου δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα.
Εγω δεν εχω συμβιβαστει για αυτο ειμαι σε διαιτα...διαρκειας.

----------


## Παστελι

τι ειναι ρε παιδια το ντουρκολαξ?εχει και σε υποθετα.να παρω να βαζω σοτν κωλο μου μολις τροω κατι παχυντικο?axaxaxaxxa

----------


## Jason

Εγω δεν μπορω να πιστεψω πως καποιο ατομο το οποιο ειναι υπερβαρο/παχυσαρκο,το οποιο τρωει ανεξελενγκτα χωρις παντα να πειναει,το οποιο εχει προβλημα σε αυτο το θεμα ασχετως αν δεν θελει πολλες φορες να το παραδεχτει,πως μπορει να αγαπαει τον εαυτο του βλεποντας τον ετσι.

Μην ξεχνατε οτι εδω στην ελλαδα ειμαστε απο τις πρωτες χωρες που εχουμε παχυσαρκα και υπερβαρα παιδια.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> Σ ευχαριστω που μου επισημαινεις οτι εχω προβλημα. Γνωριζω οτι ειχα, εχω κ θα εχω προβληματα, διαφορετικης εντασης κ \"υφης\", σε διαφορες φασεις της ζωης μου. Κ φροντιζω για αυτα.
> 
> Παρολα αυτα θα παρακαλουσα ολα τα μελη, κ χωρις να εξαιρω εμενα, να ειμαστε λιγο προσεκτικοι στην εκφορα μιας διαγνωσης: αν εχει καποιος προβλημα δλδ.
> 
> Κ παλι σ ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον στην κουβεντα!


Πρόβλημα εννοώ ότι έχεις με τους παχύσαρκους και τους υπέρβαρους ανθρώπους, όχι γενικώς. Και εγώ θα έπρεπε να παρεξηγηθώ, όχι εσύ..

----------


## whitecandle

Ως προς keep: 
Τι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το σεξουαλικό; Εγώ πέρυσι ήμουν παχιά και όμως δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με το σεξουαλικό.

Ως προς Jason:
Δηλαδή κι αν τον βλέπει \"έτσι\" όπως λες, δεν πρέπει να τον αγαπάει; Για όνομα του Θεού! Δηλαδή η εμφάνιση να παίζει πρώτιστο ρόλο στο να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας;;; Έλεος πια με τα πρότυπα.

----------


## Παστελι

και εγω ειμαι 80 κιλα και δεν εχω προβλημα.νιωθω πολυ σεξι οχι οτι δεν θελω να χαω κιλα,αλλα εχω πολες ορμες.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Πρόβλημα εννοώ ότι έχεις με τους παχύσαρκους και τους υπέρβαρους ανθρώπους, όχι γενικώς.


Συγγνωμη αν στο χαλαω, αλλα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με τους παχυσαρκους ανθρωπους. Και δεν ακολουθω τα προτυπα της μοδας ή οποια αλλα αντιστοιχα. Για την ακριβεια ειμαι κατα της ιδεας κ της φιλοσοφιας που παρεχουν τα προτυπα.

Σου εγραψα τί νομίζω για την βουλιμια κ την παχυσαρκια. Δεν σου γραφω οτι εχω προβλημα με εναν ανθρωπο επειδη ειναι παχυσαρκος. Υπάρχει μια διαφορα σημαντικη σ αυτο. Ελπιζω να τη βλεπεις.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> Δεν μ αρεσει το προτυπο του σκελετωμενου μοντελου, δεν μ αρεσει ομως κ το υπέρβαρο ατομο.
> 
> Προσωπικα θα ανησυχουσα για εναν ανθρωπο με πολλα κιλα, οπως και για εναν αλλο με ελαχιστα. Προσωπικα παντα.


Αυτές οι δύο φράσεις σου δλδ τι λένε;

----------


## keep_walking

> Ως προς keep: 
> Τι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το σεξουαλικό; Εγώ πέρυσι ήμουν παχιά και όμως δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με το σεξουαλικό.


Εσυ δεν ειχες προβλημα...αυτο δεν περιλαμβανει το γενικο πληθυσμο...υπαρχουν πολλα προσοντα τοσο χαρακτηρα οσο και εμφανισης δεν ειναι μονο η παχυσαρκια.
Η ομορφια οσο και αν αυτη ειναι επιρροη των προτυπων,ΜΜΕ κλπ παιζει μεγαλο ρολο στις σεξουαλικες σχεσεις...δεν θα φτιαξω εγω τον κοσμο κατα καποιο τροπο...θα προσαρμοστω σε αυτον....οσο ηττοπαθες και να (αν) ακουγεται αυτο.

----------


## Sofia

Nαι, πολλα Lipba μου λενε πολλα. Οπως οτι θα ανησυχουσα. Ανησυχω για κατι, οταν εχω αναγκη να το φροντισω. Οχι να αδιαφορησω, ουτε να κατηγορισω.

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ως προς keep: 
> Τι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το σεξουαλικό; Εγώ πέρυσι ήμουν παχιά και όμως δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με το σεξουαλικό.
> 
> 
> ...


ε αυτο λεμε βρε κιπακο με αλλα λογια οτι εχουμε μπει στα προτυπα που μας επιβαλλουν με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο..λιγο να φαμε παραπανω μας πιανει πανικος αγχος και ενοχες..

----------


## keep_walking

εμμ δεν τα διαβασα ολα απλως μπηκα σφηνα στην κουβεντα:P

----------


## keep_walking

Elsa διαιτα...ναι μεν αλλα οχι τελειοτητα,ουτε αυτολυπηση και καταθετω τα οπλα...ναι απλες συμβουλες αλλα δυσκολες στην πραξη το ξερω.

----------


## Παστελι

kip εγω π ειμαι 80 κιλα δλδ δεν ειμαι ποθητη απο εναν αντρα?αυτο ειδες στις φωτος μου?ειμαι ποθητη απο πολλους αντρες και αντρες που φενοντε κιολας

----------


## keep_walking

Εσυ μια χαρα κουκλα εισαι...θελεις επιβεβαιωση?:P

----------


## Παστελι

ναι θελω :P

----------


## keep_walking

Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεε δεν φτανω...διαβασε στο αλλο νημα τους λογους.

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεε δεν φτανω...διαβασε στο αλλο νημα τους λογους.



δεν καταλαβα.νημα?:o

----------


## keep_walking

Το καθε θεμα λεγεται thread στα αγγλικα που σημαινει νημα στα ελληνικα...:)
Οπως μια κλωστη που υφαινεται με καθε post.

----------


## Παστελι

σε πιο νημα ομως?:P
αντε θελω να δω ταινια.με καθηστερεις και θα αγριεψω και θα σε αναστατοσω αχαχα
εγω νομιζα το καθε θεμα λεγεται topik και οταν γραφουν κατι οι αλλοι στο ιδιο λεγονται post

----------


## keep_walking

Εμ στο νημα σχεσεις μεσω intrnet και κατα ποσο ειναι μαλακες αυτοι που γνωρισες...ναι ειναι μαλακες:P

Βασικα εξηγουσα οτι εχω πολλα προσωπικα προβληματα εδω γιατι ειναι μαλακες ο κοσμος και σχεδιαζω το μελλον για αλλου.

----------


## Παστελι

δεν ειδα.εγραψες κατι κολακευτικο για μενα και δεν το ειδα????παω να δω.πεταγομαι να δω μην φυγεις.λολ

----------


## keep_walking

Sorry για ολα τα offtopic.

----------


## keep_walking

> Εμ πανικουλα τι να σου κανω...εκει που πηγες και εμεινες ε?
> Εχω ενα καρο προσωπικα προβληματα εδω...και μαζευω δυναμεις να την κοπανησω


ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ αυτο εγραψα τελος παντων lol...τιποτα το σπουδαιο:)

----------


## Παστελι

ααα οκ.νομιζα εγραψες κατι αλλο π δεν ειδα.οκ :)

----------


## Jason

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> 
> Ως προς Jason:
> Δηλαδή κι αν τον βλέπει \"έτσι\" όπως λες, δεν πρέπει να τον αγαπάει; Για όνομα του Θεού! Δηλαδή η εμφάνιση να παίζει πρώτιστο ρόλο στο να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας;;; Έλεος πια με τα πρότυπα.


Mα δεν μιλησε κανενας για προτυπα, μα φυσικα παιζει η εμφανιση ρολο στο αν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου,εαν εισαι 100 κιλα παχυδερμο και κοιτας στον καθρεφτη και λες \"ενταξει no problem,ειμαι γαματος και με αγαπαω\" τοτε κατι δεν παει καλα.

Τι λετε τωρα,δεν παιζει η εμφανιση που εχουμε ρολο στην ψυχολογια μας?

----------


## Παστελι

jason αν ομως ειναι 1.90 δεν ειναι πολλα για εναν αντρα.εκτος κιαν ειναι 1.50 μετρο με τα χερια αναταση.μαλλον ταπας εισαι και εσυ :P

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Jason_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by libpa_
> 
> Ως προς Jason:
> Δηλαδή κι αν τον βλέπει \"έτσι\" όπως λες, δεν πρέπει να τον αγαπάει; Για όνομα του Θεού! Δηλαδή η εμφάνιση να παίζει πρώτιστο ρόλο στο να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας;;; Έλεος πια με τα πρότυπα.
> ...


Μα αυτό λέω γιατί να παίζει ρόλο η εμφάνιση στην ψυχολογία μας; Είναι λάθος! Και μην εκφράζεσαι έτσι γιατί μπορεί κι εσύ να φτάσεις σ\'αυτό το σημείο από ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.

----------


## whitecandle

Προς keep: 
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι μιλούσες για τις ορμές και όχι για το αν αρέσεις στον άλλον. Το πιο σύνηθες είναι να μην αρέσεις στον άλλον άμα έχεις κιλά αλλά αυτό δεν είναι και το σωστό. Εγώ πάλι θέλω να αλλάξω τον κόσμο, δεν συμβιβάζομαι. Αλλιώς δεν τους παίρνω στα σοβαρά, λέω χαζοί ή βλάκες είναι και συνεχίζω.

Προς Σοφία:
Δεν λες μόνο ότι ανησυχείς, λες και ότι δεν σου αρέσουν οι υπέρβαροι, πόσο μάλλον οι παχύσαρκοι φαντάζομαι. Και τι εννοείς ανησυχείς; Επειδή είναι \"άσχημοι\"; Ή μάλλον έχουν άσχημο σώμα; Τι;

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> 
> 
> Προς Σοφία:
> Δεν λες μόνο ότι ανησυχείς, λες και ότι δεν σου αρέσουν οι υπέρβαροι, πόσο μάλλον οι παχύσαρκοι φαντάζομαι. Και τι εννοείς ανησυχείς; Επειδή είναι \"άσχημοι\"; Ή μάλλον έχουν άσχημο σώμα; Τι;


lipba καλη σου μερα:)

Οταν λεω οτι ανησυχω και δεν μου αρεσουν, δεν εννοω οτι δεν μου αρεσουν αισθητικα. Ουτε οτι γυριζω το βλεμμα μου με αποστροφη ή κατι αναλογο. Θυμωνω μαλιστα με ολους οσους λενε οτι δεν πρεπει να φορανε διαφορα ρουχα ή ακομα κ με το οτι στη βιομηχανια ενδυματος τα μεγεθη συρρικνωνονται. Ή ακομα οτι υπάρχει μια δικτατορια συγκεκριμενου τυπου ομορφιας που επιβαλλεται με διαφορους τροπους. 

Αλλο λέω: οτι στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου συνδεω το φαγητο με μια ικανοποιηση. Πολυ καλο αυτο. Αλλα οταν η ικανοποιηση ερχεται μονο απο μια πηγη ερχεται το μπουχτισμα. Κι αυτο δεν ειναι τοσο υγιες...Αυτο εννοουσα οταν ελεγα οτι δεν μου αρεσουν.

----------


## whitecandle

Γιατί δεν είναι υγιές; Ψυχολογικά εννοείς; Εγώ το θεωρώ πολύ καλό αφού το φαί για μένα είναι η μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση, και προέρχεται από ανάγκη του οργανισμού - πείνα..

----------


## Παστελι

και εγω το ιδιο.μαζι σου λιμπα.
δεν υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη ευχαρηστηση απο 2 μεγαλα βραστα καλαμποκια η ενα πιατο μακαρονια με κιμα.:P
η σοαφια πυστευω δεν θελει να μας προσβαλει.απο θεμα υγειας τα γραφει αυτα.
σοφια ποσα κιλα εισαι?

----------


## Jason

> Μα αυτό λέω γιατί να παίζει ρόλο η εμφάνιση στην ψυχολογία μας;



Γιατι οπως τοσα αλλα πραγματα παιζουν ρολο ετσι και η εμφανιση ενος ατομου παιζει και αυτην τον ρολο της στην διαμορφωση μιας καλης η κακης ψυχολογιας.

Mη μου πεις τωρα οτι εσυ ενω μπορει να εχεις βουλιμια η να τρως πολυ παραπανω ποσοτητα απο οσο πρεπει για τον οργανισμο με αποτελεσμα να εχεις πολυ παραπανω κιλα απο τα κανονικα σου αρα η εμφανιση σου να μην ειναι καλη,οτι αυτο δεν σε επηρεαζει ψυχολογικα ?

Και θα σε επηρεασει ψυχολογικα οταν θα βρεθεις σε μια παρεα ατομων που εσυ θα εισαι το μοναδικο ατομο που θα εχεις ενα τετοιο προβλημα με την εμφανιση σου ασχετως εαν δεν θες να το παραδεχθεις οτι δεν θα σε επηρεασει.





> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Γιατί δεν είναι υγιές; Ψυχολογικά εννοείς; Εγώ το θεωρώ πολύ καλό αφού το φαί για μένα είναι η μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση, και προέρχεται από ανάγκη του οργανισμού - πείνα..



Το λες και μονη σου,ειναι για σενα μια ικανοποιηση,κανεις δλδ το χατιρι του εαυτου σου για να νιωσεις καλα εκεινη τη στιγμη,ομως ουτε υγιες ειναι απο οποια πλευρα και αν το δει κανεις ουτε προερχεται απο την αναγκη του οργανισμου για πεινα παντα.


Το να φαω 2 μεριδες μακαρονια με κιμα για να ικανοποιησω τον ευατο μου και το στομαχι μου με κανει καλα για τη δεδομενη στιγμη αλλα επι της ουσιας μου κανει κακο.

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by Jason_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μα αυτό λέω γιατί να παίζει ρόλο η εμφάνιση στην ψυχολογία μας;
> 
> 
> ...




σιγα μωρε.λες και ολοι στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε μοντελα.για ποσα κιλα παραπανο μηλας?

----------


## Παστελι

μαλλον γκει θα εισαι για να μηλας ετσι.μας ζηλευεις ε?

----------


## Παστελι

jason δεν μηλας ε?κοτα...

----------


## Jason

Χαχαχ γκει λεει λοοοοολ :mad: Σαν τι αλλο να πω δλδ? Παω να φαω 2 πιτογυρα ετσι να στανιαρω λιγο,να ικανοποιησω τον εαυτο μου και να διωξω την πεινα...:D

----------


## Παστελι

παχενουν τα πιτογιρα.θα γινεις χοντρος και πλαδαρος.:P

----------


## oboro

Ναι ρε γμτ παχαινουν και ειναι και νοστιμα... Το ενα πιτογυρο ειναι \"ασφαλες\" για το μεταβολισμο μου αλλα το δευτερο... Οχι δε θα το \'λεγα.

Τωρα βεβαια ποιος χορταινει με ενα μονο. Αδυνατον. Ουρλιαζει ο εγκεφαλος να καταπιεις αλλο ενα.

----------


## Παστελι

oboro τελικα εσυ ποιος εισαι?παλιος?

----------


## oboro

lol το τριτο login μου σε φορουμ γενικα ειναι αυτο... Το πρωτο σε gaming forum πριν 7 χρονια, το δευτερο σε ενα μικρουλι πριν 2. Και τα δυο αγγλοφωνα. Τουτο ειναι το πρωτο μου που γραφω στα ελληνικα γι\' αυτο ειναι λιγο ατσαλο το στυλ μου γραφης.

----------


## Παστελι

μια χαρα ειναι.σιγα.καλως ηρθες ππαντως :))

----------


## oboro

ευχαριστω panikoula μου για το καλωσορισμα:):)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Γιατί δεν είναι υγιές; Ψυχολογικά εννοείς; Εγώ το θεωρώ πολύ καλό αφού το φαί για μένα είναι η μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση, και προέρχεται από ανάγκη του οργανισμού - πείνα..


Εννοω δεν ειναι αρχικα υγιες σωματικα. Πώς να το πώ?Για την υγεια μας, τα επιπλεον κιλα ειναι επιβαρυντικα. Οχι μονο δεν βοηθουν, αλλα δυσκολευουν τον οργανισμο μας να ανταπεξελθει καλυτερα στο οποιοδηποτε προβλημα παρουσιαστει. Για να μην πω, οτι δημιουργει ενα προσφορο εδαφος για την εμφανιση διαφορων παθησεων (πχ. πιεση).

Και φυσικα εννοω κ ψυχολογικα. 

Δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι θεωρεις πως ειναι η μεγαλυτερη ικανοποιηση.Κ τοσος κοσμος ακομα, αυτο νομιζει. Ειναι κ μια ευκολη ικανοποιηση που μπορουμε να την προσφέρουμε στον εαυτο μας πανευκολα.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> σιγα μωρε.λες και ολοι στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε μοντελα.για ποσα κιλα παραπανο μηλας?


πανικουλα, δεν ειναι τα 5 ή παραπανω κιλα το θεμα. Ειναι το πώς η ψυχολογια μας επηρεάζεται απο την εμφανιση μας. Ανεξαρτητα αν γυρω μας κυκλοφορουν μοντελα ή ελεφαντες.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> και εγω το ιδιο.μαζι σου λιμπα.
> δεν υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη ευχαρηστηση απο 2 μεγαλα βραστα καλαμποκια η ενα πιατο μακαρονια με κιμα.:P
> η σοαφια πυστευω δεν θελει να μας προσβαλει.απο θεμα υγειας τα γραφει αυτα.
> σοφια ποσα κιλα εισαι?


πανικουλα χαιρομαι που με καταλαβαινεις:)....οχι, δεν θελω να προσβάλω, ουτε να υποβιβασω κανεναν. Ασε που δεν μπορω!

Λοιπον, μ αρεσει παρα παρα πολυ το φαγητο, τα γλυκα κλπ. Εκτιμω πολυ το καλο φαγητο. Και νομιζω πως οταν τρωμε σε λογικα πλαισια μπορουμε να το απολαυσουμε και πολυ περισσοτερο.

Και ναι, αναφερομαι πρωτιστως στο θεμα υγειας. Που εχει αμεση σχεση με την ψυχολογια μας. Αυτα

61.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Jason_
> Χαχαχ γκει λεει λοοοοολ :mad: Σαν τι αλλο να πω δλδ? Παω να φαω 2 πιτογυρα ετσι να στανιαρω λιγο,να ικανοποιησω τον εαυτο μου και να διωξω την πεινα...:D


Καλά ειρωνεύεσαι κιόλας; Μπράβο! Well done! Κακό κάνεις εσύ στους άλλους, όχι το φαγητό σε μας. Άσε τους ανθρώπους ήσυχους λοιπόν, γιατί εσύ θα είσαι ο βλάκας.

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε Σοφία τόσο χοντρή είσαι;

----------


## Παστελι

με υψος?εγω βρε σοφια παντως αν δεν φαω μεγαλη ποσοτητα δεν ευαρηστιεμαι.:(
ενταξει ειμαι πολλα κιλα αλλα οχι τοσα να κομπλαρω σε φιλους κοντα οπως ελεγε η τζεισον.10 παραπανω κιλα ειμαι.

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Ρε Σοφία τόσο χοντρή είσαι;


αν εχει υψος 1,50- λεμε τωρα- ισως.. αν εχει 1,70 αδυνατη
σχετικα δεν ειναι ολα ?

----------


## Παστελι

και εγω που εχω υψος 1.71?ειμαι νταρντανα ε?λολ

----------


## Παστελι

πια πινει ειπαμε τον χυμο ενος λεμονιου και καιει τα λυπη?εφτιαξα ενα και πινω και ξιδιαζομαι .ποπο πολυ ξυνο λεμε.:D

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> με υψος?εγω βρε σοφια παντως αν δεν φαω μεγαλη ποσοτητα δεν ευαρηστιεμαι.:(
> ενταξει ειμαι πολλα κιλα αλλα οχι τοσα να κομπλαρω σε φιλους κοντα οπως ελεγε η τζεισον.10 παραπανω κιλα ειμαι.


panikoula το κομπλεξ δεν πάει πακέτο υποχρεωτικα με το πώς ειμαστε \"αντικειμενικα\", αλλα με το πώς βλεπουμε τον εαυτο μας. πώς νιωθουμε οτι ειμαστε. ετσι μπορει να σαι κιλα περισσοτερο απο το φυσιολογικο, κ καποιος αλλος με κανονικα κιλα ή λιγοτερα να εχει κομπλεξ με τα κιλα του. 

ps. εχουμε το ιδιο υψος

----------


## Jason

panikoula,kala re \"η τζεισον\"???,ntroph re!!:P :D

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα Έλσα μου!
Ελπίζω η υγεία σου να είναι καλύτερα!
ΠΟλλά φιλιά σε εσένα και την μικρούλα σου που μεγαλώνει :)

----------


## elsa__

καλημέρα και σε σένα καλή μου weird! Ευχομαι τα ίδια (και καλύτερα) για σένα:)

----------


## μυριαμ

δεν ειναι ευκολο να μοιραστεις ολη αυτην την σκοτεινη μαυριλα που αγγαλιαζει καθε σου σκεψη, καθε σου λεξη.. τι να πεις, κι ολοι οι υπολοιποι τι σου φταινε; σημερα για πρωτη φορα αποφασισα να ψαξω στο google την λεξη καταθλιψη κι ετσι σας βρηκα. εχω πεσει παρα πολυ ψυχολογικα, με δυσκολια μπορω εστω να μιλησω, το σωμα μου εχει βαρυνει πολυ, καποιες φορες μου φενεται δυσκολο να κανω τις πιο απλες κινησεις. Τα πραγματα γενικα στην ζωη μου τον τελευταιο καιρο πανε καλα, θετικες αλλαγες που τις περιμενα (μερικες για χρονια), επιτελους ειναι πια μια πραγματικοτητα,ομως εγω νιωθω πως αδειασα, απο δυναμη απο ενεργεια, απο χαρα, απο θεληση.Βιωνω ενα πονο που με συγκλονιζει καθημερινα, ειναι σαν να μου εχει συμβει το χειροτερο κακο, ενας θανατος η ενα δυσβασταχτο πενθος,δεν ειναι ομως ετσι, δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαινει, κι αυτο που με τρομαζει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι τις περισοτερες φορες δεν με ενδιαφερει κιολας. Εχω χασει καθε ενδιαφερον για οτιδηποτε. τιποτα δεν θελω. ενα βαθυ κι ατελειωτο παραπονο μ ακολουθει οτι κι αν κανω. Δεν εχω οεξη να δω η να μιλησω σε κανεναν.Αποφευγω οποιαδηποτε επαφη, το βλεπω σαν κατι που θα μου κανει κακο, και σε τελικη δεν νομιζω οτι εχω και την δυναμη

----------


## Sofia

μυριαμ

καλώς ήρθες:)

σιγουρα δεν ειναι ευκολο να μοιραζομαστε πραγματα, ειδικα τα δυσαρεστα για καποιους απο μας. Προυποθετει κ μια δυναμη κ μια ειλικρινεια. Πρωτιστως με εμας. Εσυ ομως παρολη την διαπιστωση κ την δυσκολια που λες οτι νιωθεις, εκανες αυτο το βημα:) Εστω γραφοντας αυτο το μηνυμα. Γιατι κ αυτο, ειναι καποιου ειδους μοιρασμα.

Στα πλεονεκτηματα των οσων γραφεις, εγω προσωπικα βρισκω οτι παρακολουθεις την κατασταση σου τοσο σωματικα οσο κ ψυχολογικα. Κι αυτο ειναι μια βοηθεια και για επομενες αλλαγες! Εγω θα σου ελεγα, μετα τις τοσες αλλαγες που καταφερες, να δωσεις λιγο χρονο στον εαυτο σου για τις επομενες. Νομιζω πώς ολοι χρειαζομαστε καποιο χρονο μεχρι το επομενο σταδιο. Κι ο χρονος αυτος μπορει να σου δειξει προς ποια κατευθυνση χρειαζεσαι να κινηθεις. Τί σου λειπει.

ps.ισως να ταν καλυτερα να γραφες το δικο σου ξεχωριστο μηνυμα, ωστε να το ανακαλυψουν περισσοτεροι κ να σου απαντησουν κι αλλα μελη:) κ παλι καλως ορισες:)

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by μυριαμ_
> δεν ειναι ευκολο να μοιραστεις ολη αυτην την σκοτεινη μαυριλα που αγγαλιαζει καθε σου σκεψη, καθε σου λεξη.. τι να πεις, κι ολοι οι υπολοιποι τι σου φταινε; σημερα για πρωτη φορα αποφασισα να ψαξω στο google την λεξη καταθλιψη κι ετσι σας βρηκα. εχω πεσει παρα πολυ ψυχολογικα, με δυσκολια μπορω εστω να μιλησω, το σωμα μου εχει βαρυνει πολυ, καποιες φορες μου φενεται δυσκολο να κανω τις πιο απλες κινησεις. Τα πραγματα γενικα στην ζωη μου τον τελευταιο καιρο πανε καλα, θετικες αλλαγες που τις περιμενα (μερικες για χρονια), επιτελους ειναι πια μια πραγματικοτητα,ομως εγω νιωθω πως αδειασα, απο δυναμη απο ενεργεια, απο χαρα, απο θεληση.Βιωνω ενα πονο που με συγκλονιζει καθημερινα, ειναι σαν να μου εχει συμβει το χειροτερο κακο, ενας θανατος η ενα δυσβασταχτο πενθος,δεν ειναι ομως ετσι, δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαινει, κι αυτο που με τρομαζει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι τις περισοτερες φορες δεν με ενδιαφερει κιολας. Εχω χασει καθε ενδιαφερον για οτιδηποτε. τιποτα δεν θελω. ενα βαθυ κι ατελειωτο παραπονο μ ακολουθει οτι κι αν κανω. Δεν εχω οεξη να δω η να μιλησω σε κανεναν.Αποφευγω οποιαδηποτε επαφη, το βλεπω σαν κατι που θα μου κανει κακο, και σε τελικη δεν νομιζω οτι εχω και την δυναμη


γραφεις βιωνω ενα πονο
μηπως θα μπορουσες να τον περιγραψεις λιγο πιο λεπτομερως ?
λες τελευταια τα πραγματα μου πανε καλα 
πως κανεις την διαφορα αναμεσα σε αυτο που νοιωθεις και στο οτι τελευταια τα πραγματα πανε καλα ?
Πριν τι ακριβως συνεβαινε οταν ηταν κακα?

----------


## μυριαμ

οι θετικες αλλαγες που εχουν συμβει τωρα τελευταια ( και μιλαω για τον τελευταιο 1.5 μηνα), ειναι οτι επιτελους μετα απο μια πολυχρονη ανεχεια και οικονομικη στερηση ξεκληδωσαν καποιες κληρονομικες υποθεσεις και πολλα χρεη μου καλυφθηκαν, οχι ακομα ολα, αλλα συντομα θα υπαρξει ολοκληρωτικη καλυψη, θα εχω την δυνατοτητα να μετακομισω σ ενα καλυτερο σπιτι, ν αγορασω ενα αυτοκινητο, ισως οχι ολοκαινουργιο, αλλα σιγουρα ελπιζω σε καλη κατασταση,.. σταματησα απο την δουλεια μου η οποια ειναι εποχιακη, και στην οποια πιεστηκα αφανταστα πολυ ψυχολογικα γιατι το κλιμα ηταν χαλια, και το οτι σταματησα μου εδωσα μια ανακουφιση, μαλιστα σταματησα και νωριτερα απο το αναμενωμενο, αν δεν ειχαν ερθει αυτα τα λεφτα στα χερια μου με τις υποχρεωσεις που ειχα να καλυψω ..θα ειχα μαλλον αυτοκτονισει..ομως τωρα δεν με νοιαζει, ηταν για μενα καλυτερα που εγινε ετσι,.Εχει αρχισει να υπαρχει και περισσοτερο ερωτικο ενδιαφερον απο καποια ατομα που μου αρεσαν αλλα δεν ειχα δειξει κατι, ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ειχα την διαθεση να κανω καποια παραπανω κινηση(ενας μεγαλος ερωτας για μενα, δεν ειχε καλη καταληξη κι αυτο μ εκλεισε για πολυ καιρο).. στα γραφω ολα αυτα για να απαντησω στην παραπανω ερωτηση σου.. ειναι ενα γεγονος οτι συμβαινουν ολα αυτα , ομως με καποιο τροπο περνανε στο πισω μερος του μυαλου, σαν μια απλη γνωση που ομως εγω απ αυτην δεν μπορω να αντλησω τα θετικα της και βασισμενη πανω σε αυτα να ανεβω και ψυχολογικα. δεν νοιωθω ανκουφηση, δεν νοιωθω ικανοποιηση, ειναι σαν να συμβαινουν σε καποιον αλλο στην αλλη την μυριαμ η οποια και να ειναι αυτη. εγω ειμαι ενα στεναχωριμενο θλιμενο τιποτα που θελει μοναχα να μεινει μονο και να κρυφτει. Με δυσκολια προσπαθω να δειξω οτι συμετεχω σε καποιες ευχαριστες συζητησεις με τους γονεις μου που κι αυτοι μετα απο πολυ καιρο και μεγαλη χρηματικη ταλαιπωρια θα επωφεληθουν επισης..γενικα ενα κλιμα αισιοδοξιας και χαρας υπαρχει στον αερα, που ομως εμενα πραγματικα δεν με αγγιζει. η μανα μου την τελευταια φορα που με ειδε με ρωτησε τι εχω.. της ειπα οτι ειμαι καλα, απλα περναω μια φαση που θα μου περασει..εχουμε καλη σχεση, δεν μπορω να της μιλησω ομως για αυτα....Οσο για τον πονο ειναι μια αισθηση καταναγκαστικης πιεστικης αναγκης αποχωρισμου, δεν ξερω πως αλλοιως μπορω να το εξηγησω..θυμιζει την αισθηση να θελεις κατι παρα πολυ αλλα να μην μπορεις να το εχεις ενω στην τελικη δεν θελεις τιποτα , μονο την ησυχια σου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Μύριαμ,δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου.Κοίτα,οι θετικές αλλαγές που σου συμβαίνουν,δε σημαίνει πως αυτόματα θα πατηθεί ένα κουμπί και θα λάμψει ο κόσμος γύρω και μέσα σου.

Να σου πω ένα απλό παράδειγμα;Αν σπάσει κάποιος το πόδι του και μπει ένας γύψος,το πόδι μετά δε θα το νιώθει κάπως αδύναμο,δε θέλει να προσαρμοστεί ξανά στο περπάτημα;

Έτσι και ο δικός σου οργανισμός,θέλει λίγο χρόνο να προσαρμοστεί,να χωνέψει τα νέα δεδομένα,να τα επεξεργαστεί και σύντομα,η Μύριαμ θα χαμογελάσει πάλι!

----------


## Sofia

Μυριαμ, 

λες δλδ πώς εξω ολα μοιαζουν να κυλουν καλα, αλλα αυτο μεσα σου δεν περναει. Σαν να μη νιωθεις την θετικη εξελιξη? Εχεις καποιες σκεψεις που σε κανουν να το εξηγεις καπως ολο αυτο?

----------


## μυριαμ

υπηρξαν πολυ παραγοντες, πολλες καταστασεις στην διαρκεια των τελευταιων χρονων που δυσκολεψαν πολυ την ζωη μου. Και πρακτικοι και συναισθηματικοι. Θα μπορουσα να γραψω σελιδες ατελειωτες...πιστευω ομως μετα απο σκεψη πως αυτο που μου εχει δημιουργησει αυτην την βαρια αρνητικη και βαθια καταθλυπτικη αισθηση ειναι το οτι παντα ενοιωθα μονη. απο οταν θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ειχα αυτην την αισθηση της μοναξιας και του περιθωριου.Ποτε δεν μπορεσα να αναγνωρισω στον εαυτο μου την ομορφια η την εξυπναδα η τα ταλεντα που κατα καιρους καποιοι πιστευαν η πιστευουν για μενα. Οτι κι αν ξεκινησα το αφησα στην μεση, 4 φορες εφτασα λιγο πριν απο το γαμο, ομως την τελευταια στιγμη εκανα πισω, χαλασα τις σχεσεις μου κι εφυγα...εχω ζησει πολλα χρονια στο εξωτερικο, χωρις κανενα δικο μου ανθρωπο διπλα μου, την τελευτσια φορα που ειχα φυγει εκανα 5 χρονια να επιστρεψω στην ελλαδα η να συναντησω την οικογενεια μου(μιλουσαμε μονο απο το τηλ), αφου τους εμποδιζα να ερθουν να με επισκεφτουν. Παντα οπου κιαν πηγα, ακομα και χωρις να γνωριζω την γλωσσα η να εχω αρκετα χρηματα καταφερνα οχι μονο να μαθω την γλωσσα σε χρονο ρεκορ αλλα παντα εγκλιματιζομουν και παρα πολυ γρηγορα.., δηλ μετα απο ενα χρονο δεν ελεγες πια οτι ειμουν μια ξενη. παντα ειχα μια καλη δουλεια ενα καλο σπιτι φιλους, εχω κανει αρκετα ταξιδια..το ηθελα αυτο, μου αρεσε αυτη η ζωη γιατι για μενα δεν θα ειχε τελικα νοημα η ζωη μου αν δεν τα ειχα κανει ολα αυτα. Ειχα παντα την περιεργεια να δω και να ζησω κατι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που ηδη γνωριζα.δεν εχω κρατησει ουτε μια φιλια, ουτε μια επαφη με κανεναν απο τους ανθρωπους(φιλους η σχεσεις) που γνωρισα. Και οχι δεν ειχε συμβει τιποτε ασχημο, απλα ενοιωθα οτι ειχε ερθει η ωρα να φυγω κι απλα εφευγα. Ξεκινουσα κατι εντελως καινουργιο(χωρα, σπιτι ,.φιλους, γκομενο,εργασια) και δεν κρατουσα τιποτε παλιο.Αυτο μου δημιουργουσε μια αισθηση δυναμης και ελεγχουν πανω στην ζωη μου και ενα βαθυ υπεροπτισμο(που βεβαια δεν τον εδειχνα).Μπορουσα να κανω ο,τι οι περισσιτεροι φοβοντουσαν η δεν ειχαν τα κοτσια να το κανουν.. κι ολο αυτο το μοτιβο ζωης συνεχειστηκε για αρκετα χρονια, απο τα 17 μου. αυτο που καταφερε να τσακισει η προφανως να φερει στην επιφανεια το προβλημα της συναισθηματικης ανεπαρκειας μου ηταν ηταν 2 πολυ μεγαλοι ερωτες στην ζωη μου που πηγαν σκατα(συγνωμη για την εκφραση, αλλα δεν βρισκω καλυτερη) εκει που εμπιστευτηκα και ηθελα δεν ηθελα αφησα τον εαυτο μου ελευθερο ν αγαπησει να ανοιχτει, πληγωθηκα αφανταστα, απεριγραπτα, απολυτα. Δεν το ξεπερασα ποτε το οτι μεσα στην δυσκολια μου να ταυτιστω και να συμβαδισω με καποιον αλλο οταν τελικα το ειχα περισσοτερο αναγκη απο ποτε εμεινα και παλι μονη μου( ενισχυθηκαν στο επακρο ολες οι φοβιες και σε τελικη πιστηκα πως δεν υπηρχε κανενας ανθρωπος σε ολο τον πλανητη που να μπορει να με αγαπησει και να με καταλαβει, να με αποδεχτει για αυτο που πραγματικα ειμαι. οταν μετα απο πολλα επεστρεψα στην ελλαδα εκανα μια παρα πολυ καλη σχεση μ ενα παιδι απο θεσσαλονικη , που γνωριστηκαμε στις καλοκαιρινες διακοπες μας. ανεβηκα θεσσαλονικη και μειναμε μαζι για 2.5 χρονια περιπου, οπου και μου εκανε προταση γαμου. Μεσα σε 3 μηνες τα ειχα μαζεψει και γυρισα στο σπιτι μου..θα μου πεις γιατι; γιατι οσο καλο παιδι και να ηταν δεν τον ειχα ερωτευτει και πιστευα οτι πρεπει ν αγαπας πολυ και να εισαι ερωτευμενος με καποιον για να κανεις οικογενεια.ειμαστε ακομα φιλοι επικοινωνουμε που και που, ανταλασουμε χρονια πολλα, ομως η σχεση αυτη εχει τελειωσει. Γυριζω πισω αποφασισμενη οτι θα ζησω για παντα μονη αφου δεν μπορω να βρω εναν αντρα να τον ερωτευτω και φτιαξω μια ζωη μαζι του,...κι εδω ειναι που ξεκιναει το τριτο μερος της επεισοδιακης αφηγησης μου και το χειροτερο. ο ερωτας νουμερο 3(για να κανω και λιγο χιουμορ- με βαρια καρδια βεβαια), ομως αυτο θα παρει αλλο τοσο χρονο και χωρο και πρεπει να φυγω, θα ηθελα ομως να μιλησω για αυτο, γιατι τελικα υπηρξε το κερασακι στην καταθλιπτικη τουρτα μου , κι ακομα δεν εχω τελειωσει με αυτο. σε γενικες σοφια μου ειναι η απογοητευση και η σιγουρια μου οτι κανενας δεν με καταλαβαινει , κανενας δεν με αγαπα, κανενας δεν με νοιαζεται (ισως μονο οι γονεις μου, κι αυτο τωρα προσπαθω να επιτρεψω στον εαυτο μου να το αποδεχτει, αλλα παντα με μετρο, κραταω σταθερα τις αποστασεις μου). Κλεινοντας αυτην την ατελειωτη παραγραφο, θελω πραγματικα να σας ευχαριστησω που ενω δεν με γνωριζεται, απαντησατε σε οτι εγραψα, κανοντας μου θετικα σχολια και ερωτησεις που με εκαναν να σκεφτω.

----------


## giota

Διαβάζω και αναλογίζομαι πόσο διαφορετικά έχουν ζήσει μερικοί άνθρωποι.Αλλοι θα ήταν γεμάτοι έχοντας τόσες εμπειρίες η εντύπωση που μου δίνεις είναι ότι όταν πετυχαίνεις κάτι θέλεις κάτι περισσότερο γενικά είσαι ανικανοποίητη ίσως να έψαχνες τι είναι αυτό που σε εμποδίζει ή φοβίζει να στεριώσεις κάπου;η δέσμευση ίσως;

----------


## μυριαμ

ναι, ειναι η δεσμευση αλλα απο την αποψη οτι ο φοβος της αποριψης και παλι(εφοσον παντα καθε φορα που ερωτευτηκα κι αγαπησα με παθος ισοπεδωθηκα), θα ειναι το τελος μου. Ειναι το τελος μου. Να συμπληρωσω οτι εχω βιωσει κι απο τις στενες μου φιλιες με γυναικες και τις συνεργασιες μου σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο μεγαλες απογοητευσεις. Ειναι σαν να με κυνηγαει μια καταρα που δεν με αφηνει να στεριωσω πουθενα. Μπορει να μην κυνηγησα παντα την σιγουρια, αλλα ειμαι ανθρωπος, εχω αναγκη την ανθρωπινη αποδοχη κι αγαπη, και σε ερωτικο και σε φιλικο επιπεδο. Καθε φορα ομως που ενιωσα πραγματα για ανθρωπους και νοιαστηκα πραγματικα η αγαπησα με πατησανε, λες και δεν ηταν μια ανθρωπινη σχεση αλλα ενας πολεμος μια μαχη, που επρεπε να υπαρχει ενας νικητης και ενας νικημενος. Ενταξει, θα μου πεις πως ετσι ειναι η ζωη.Ενα σκληρο παιχνιδι που αναλογα τις περιστασεις πρεπει να δειχνουμε και το σκληρο μας προσωπο. Μεχρι ενα σημειο ομως...Ειμαι 39 χρονων. Κουραστηκα. Χρειαζομαι ενα λιμανι αγαπης κι ανθρωπιας. Καποιον που να μπορει να με καταλαβει. Ολο αυτο το\"κανενας δεν νοιαζεται και δεν μ αγαπα\", εχει διογκωθει μεσα μου και δεν ξερω αν μπορω να απαλλαγω. Ακομα κι αν κατι ομορφο ερχοταν στην ζωη μου τωρα, δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να το χειριστω . Οχι πως δεν το εχω αναγκη..αλλα πως; Νιωθω αγριεμενη,απογοητευμενη και ενα τεραστιο γαμωτο πλανιεται σαν συννεφο πανω απο το κεφαλι μου.Θελω να συμπληρωσω και κατι, οσον αφορα το λογο που επελεξα το topic αυτο για να ξεδηπλωσω το προβλημα μου. Ειμαι χρονια βουλιμικη. παντα στις απογοητευσεις μου πεφτω με τα μουτρα στο φαι( ποσες φορες ειπα:\"χιλιες φορες να ειμουν αλκοολικη\".Οχι πως κι αυτο δεν ειναι ενα σκληρο προβλημα..αλλα εχω τοσο πολυ μπουχτισει απο το παχαινε-αδυνατιζε κι ολες τις ενοχες και τα προβληματα που ακολουθουν ...).Παιρνω και χανω πολλα κιλα και σε συντομα χρονικα διαστηματα. 30 πανω, 30 κιλα κατω.40 κιλα πανω , 40 κιλα κατω. Εχω χασει μεσα σε 4 μηνες 42 κιλα. απο την απολυτη υπερφαγια πεφτω στο τιποτα απο την μανια μου να ξαναβρω τον εαυτο μου. Αλλα μετα παλι κατι γινετε και κλεινομαι στο σπιτι και τρωγω. Ενδιαμεσα 8, 10, 12, κιλα(αυτα τα χανω σε ενα μηνα). Τελος παντων μονιμως ασχολουμε με το παχυνε - αδυνατισε. Ουτε απο αυτο αντεχω αλλο πια...Μεγαλη πικρα. Μπορει καποιος να πει: εισαι 39 χρονων γυναικα και κλαιγεσαι σαν το κακομαθημενο παιδι*ομως οταν για τοσα πολλα χρονια δεν εχεις νοιωσει οτι καπου η σε καποιον ανηκεις, η ζωη σταματα να εχει νοημα. Δεν μπορεις μια ζωη ν ασχολησε μονο με τον εαυτο σου. Θελεις να μοιραστεις , να δωσεις και να παρεις, να νοιωσεις οτι υπαρχει καποιος να σε στηριξεικαι να τον στηριξεις μια δυσκολη στιγμη.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by μυριαμ_
> Μπορει καποιος να πει: εισαι 39 χρονων γυναικα και κλαιγεσαι σαν το κακομαθημενο παιδι*ομως οταν για τοσα πολλα χρονια δεν εχεις νοιωσει οτι καπου η σε καποιον ανηκεις, η ζωη σταματα να εχει νοημα. Δεν μπορεις μια ζωη ν ασχολησε μονο με τον εαυτο σου. Θελεις να μοιραστεις , να δωσεις και να παρεις, να νοιωσεις οτι υπαρχει καποιος να σε στηριξεικαι να τον στηριξεις μια δυσκολη στιγμη.


μυριαμ,

αισθανθηκα πολυ εσωτερικα, πολυ δικα σου τα οσα γραφεις κ με δεδομενη τη δυσκολια που επικαλεστηκες στο να ανοιχτεις κ να επικοινωνησεις εκ πρωτης, ποσο μαλλον να απαντησεις στις ερωτησεις, σε θαυμαζω:) Με συνεπηραν τα οσα εγραψες.

Εισαι λοιπον πολυ μοναχικη οπως λες, ομως παρολα αυτα αναγνωριζεις την αναγκη που τοσο ομορφα περιγραφεις: να μοιραστεις, να δωσεις,να παρεις. Σε μια ασχημη στιγμη λες, και σε μια ομορφη να συμπληρωσω εγω ή σε μια απλη καθημερινοτητα. Κι ειναι σημαντικο να ακους τις αναγκες σου. Κι εγω κ ολοι μας. Κ δεν ειναι καθολου απλο, ουτε καθολου αυτοννοητο. 

Μπορει τωρα λοιπον, στα 39 η αναγκη να διογκωθηκε, η αληθεια να μοιαζει πιο καθαρη και οι απαιτησεις σου πρωτα πρωτα απο τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο να ναι επιτακτικοτερες απο ποτε.

Παρατηρω πώς απο την απολυτη μοναχικοτητα (τουλαχιστον οπως την περιγραφεις) περνας στην σχεση γαμου, με σχετικη ευκολια. 4 φορες δεν ειναι καθολου λιγες. Ειδικα για μια γυναικα που ενιωθε παντα μονη...Δε νομιζεις:)? Αυτο δειχνει τολμη, αναγκη για συντροφικοτητα, αλλα επαναλαμβανεται χωρις το τελικο σταδιο που ειναι κ η αναληψη μιας ευθυνης απο μερους σου. Απεναντι σε σενα πρωτα πρωτα, και απεναντι στον αλλο βεβαια. 

Αλλαζεις χωρες, μελλοντικους συζυγους με ευκολια, αποδεικνυοντας οτι μπορεις να το κανεις. Αλλα να αποδειξεις στους αλλους κατι ή σε σενα? Και αν ναι, τι να ναι αυτο?Μπορεις να αλλαζεις χωρις να πονας? Χωρις να δεσμευεσαι πραγματικα? Ειναι ντροπη ο πονος ή κατι που δεν \"πρεπει\" να νιωθεις?

Και φτανουμε στο σημερα οπου αν θυμαμαι καλα, ήταν στο αρχικο μηνυμα σου που ελεγες οτι δεν μπορεις να αισθανθεις την θετικη εξελιξη των οσων συμβαινουν σημερα στη ζωη σου. Νομιζω πώς αν εχεις μαθει να παγωνεις τη στεναχωρια, το ιδιο μπορεις να κανεις κ με τη χαρα. Αν εχεις μαθει να παιρνεις αποσταση απο ενα συναισθημα, ειναι ευκολο να παρεις κ απο καποιο αλλο που δεν του μοιαζει.

Τελος γραφεις για απογοητευση. Απο τα μεχρι τωρα, απο τους αλλους. Δεν νομιζω να υπάρχει ανθρωπος γυρω μας που να μην εχει εισπραξει απογοητευση, ματαιωση των προσπαθειων του για καποια σχεση φιλικη ή ερωτικη. Ομως καλη μου, αν αυτο επαναλαμβανεται σαν ενα γνωριμο μοτιβο, οπως εχεις παρατηρησει κ μας γραφεις, τοτε μηπως εχει αξια να δεις εσύ πώς συμβαλεις σ αυτο? Εστω αθελα σου? Γιατι, δεν τραβαμε γυρω μας ανθρωπους τυχαια, καπως τους επιλεγουμε, καπως προχωραμε τις σχεσεις μας μ αυτα τα ατομα.

Ελπιζω να μην σε κουρασα, ηθελα να μοιραστω κι εγω μερικες μου σκεψεις πανω σ αυτα που ειπες:)

----------


## μυριαμ

οχι σοφια μου, καθολου δεν με κουρασες.Σ ευχαριστω που διαβασες το κατεβατο μου και μου απαντησες παλι κατι χρησιμο που με εβαλε σε σκεψη: ο λογος που επιλεγω τα συγκεκριμενα ατομα.Μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι ηταν δυσκολα συναισθηματικα προσβασιμα ατομα, βρηκα ομως σ αυτους η αυτες κατι απο εμενα κι ετσι πιστεψα οτι θα καταλαβαιναμε και θα αγαπουσαμε ο ενας τον αλλο γιατι ακριβως ειμασταν διαφορετικοι.

----------


## Sofia

διαφορετικοι ή κατα καποιο τροπο ίδιοι:)?

ps. κι εγω σ ευχαριστω :)

----------


## μυριαμ

δυσκολευομαι παρα πολυ να ελενξω τις βουλιμικες τασεις. Ενω για παρα πολους μηνες ηταν υπο ελεγχο(καταφερα να χασω 22 κιλα) εδω και 2 εβδομαδες περιπου επεσα παλι με τα μουτρα στο φαγητο λες και δεν υπαρχει αυριο. Σιγουρα συνεβαλε σ αυτο και το πισωγυρισμα μου σε μια λαθος σχεση που μου ειχε προκαλεσει πολυ πονο στο παρελθον, και σιγουρα δεν προκειται να υπαρξει και κανενα μελλον.. μην με ρωτησετε γιατι...(υπερεκτιμημενη αυτοπεπιθηση, δεν ξερω, τι να πω...).Ενω απο την μερια του αλλου προσωπου το ενδιαφερον δεν εχει μιωθει, εγω σιγουρα δεν μπορω να το συνεχισω..Η πρωταρχικη ιδεα μου οτι μπορω να συγχωρησω και να κανω μαζι του μια καινουργια αρχη, εστω και κατω απο τις δυσκολες για αυτην την \"σχεση\" υπαρχουσες συνθηκες, ηταν ενα μεγαλο ψεμα στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.Δεν μπορω να το κανω...ολο μου το σωμα και το μυαλο μου επαναστατησε και στραφηκε εναντιον μου.Απο την στιγμη που το συνηδητοποιησα, η βουλιμικη υπερφαγια μετριαστηκε, αλλα οχι αρκετα για να μπορεσω να μπω σε ενα πιο υγιεινο προγραμμα διατροφης. Πεφτω πολυ ψυχολογικα απο την ολη ιστορια και χρειαζεται να βρω την δυναμη... αποφευγω να τον συναντησω, προφασιζομαι συνεχεια διαφορους λογους για να μην τον δω, γιατι ουτε για το οριστικο αντιο ειμαι ετοιμη..(αυτο κι αν θα με ριξει...),.Ξερω βαθια μεσα μου οτι δεν ειναι το σωστο ατομο για την ζωη μου, ομως εχοντας νοιωσει ολα αυτα τα πραγματα γι αυτον στο παρελθον δυσκολευομαι να ξεκολισω εντελως...Παντως ειδα μεγαλες διαφορες στην σχεση μου με τον εαυτο μου , απο την στιγμη που συστηματικα αρχισα να αποφευγω και παλι το ατομο αυτο..Οποτε απο οτι φενεται αυτος ειναι και ο δρομος που πρεπει να ακολουθησω. Δεν την παλευω αλλιως ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by μυριαμ_
> οι θετικες αλλαγες που εχουν συμβει τωρα τελευταια ( και μιλαω για τον τελευταιο 1.5 μηνα), ειναι οτι επιτελους μετα απο μια πολυχρονη ανεχεια και οικονομικη στερηση ξεκληδωσαν καποιες κληρονομικες υποθεσεις και πολλα χρεη μου καλυφθηκαν, οχι ακομα ολα, αλλα συντομα θα υπαρξει ολοκληρωτικη καλυψη, θα εχω την δυνατοτητα να μετακομισω σ ενα καλυτερο σπιτι, ν αγορασω ενα αυτοκινητο, ισως οχι ολοκαινουργιο, αλλα σιγουρα ελπιζω σε καλη κατασταση,.. σταματησα απο την δουλεια μου η οποια ειναι εποχιακη, και στην οποια πιεστηκα αφανταστα πολυ ψυχολογικα γιατι το κλιμα ηταν χαλια, και το οτι σταματησα μου εδωσα μια ανακουφιση, μαλιστα σταματησα και νωριτερα απο το αναμενωμενο, αν δεν ειχαν ερθει αυτα τα λεφτα στα χερια μου με τις υποχρεωσεις που ειχα να καλυψω ..θα ειχα μαλλον αυτοκτονισει..ομως τωρα δεν με νοιαζει, ηταν για μενα καλυτερα που εγινε ετσι,.Εχει αρχισει να υπαρχει και περισσοτερο ερωτικο ενδιαφερον απο καποια ατομα που μου αρεσαν αλλα δεν ειχα δειξει κατι, ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ειχα την διαθεση να κανω καποια παραπανω κινηση(ενας μεγαλος ερωτας για μενα, δεν ειχε καλη καταληξη κι αυτο μ εκλεισε για πολυ καιρο).. στα γραφω ολα αυτα για να απαντησω στην παραπανω ερωτηση σου.. ειναι ενα γεγονος οτι συμβαινουν ολα αυτα , ομως με καποιο τροπο περνανε στο πισω μερος του μυαλου, σαν μια απλη γνωση που ομως εγω απ αυτην δεν μπορω να αντλησω τα θετικα της και βασισμενη πανω σε αυτα να ανεβω και ψυχολογικα. δεν νοιωθω ανκουφηση, δεν νοιωθω ικανοποιηση, ειναι σαν να συμβαινουν σε καποιον αλλο στην αλλη την μυριαμ η οποια και να ειναι αυτη. εγω ειμαι ενα στεναχωριμενο θλιμενο τιποτα που θελει μοναχα να μεινει μονο και να κρυφτει. Με δυσκολια προσπαθω να δειξω οτι συμετεχω σε καποιες ευχαριστες συζητησεις με τους γονεις μου που κι αυτοι μετα απο πολυ καιρο και μεγαλη χρηματικη ταλαιπωρια θα επωφεληθουν επισης..γενικα ενα κλιμα αισιοδοξιας και χαρας υπαρχει στον αερα, που ομως εμενα πραγματικα δεν με αγγιζει. η μανα μου την τελευταια φορα που με ειδε με ρωτησε τι εχω.. της ειπα οτι ειμαι καλα, απλα περναω μια φαση που θα μου περασει..εχουμε καλη σχεση, δεν μπορω να της μιλησω ομως για αυτα....Οσο για τον πονο ειναι μια αισθηση καταναγκαστικης πιεστικης αναγκης αποχωρισμου, δεν ξερω πως αλλοιως μπορω να το εξηγησω..θυμιζει την αισθηση να θελεις κατι παρα πολυ αλλα να μην μπορεις να το εχεις ενω στην τελικη δεν θελεις τιποτα , μονο την ησυχια σου.


ειναι απολυτα φυσικο να μην εφυσηχαζεις αφου στην ουσια φτωχηνες και δεν πλουτισες με την εκποιηση της περιουσιας που κληρονομησες και την αγορα αυτων που εχεις αμεση αναγκη!
στην θεση σου η πρωτη σου δουλεια ειναι να βρεις την αυτοσυγκεντρωση σου για να επανακτησεις την παραγωγικοτητα σου γιατι τα χρηματα τρωγονται πολυ ευκολα αν δεν συμπληρωονται καθε μηνα με ενα νεο εισοδημα απο την δουλεια σου !
δεν βλεπω κανενα επειγον προβλημα που προηγειται απο αυτα που σου εγραψα , γιατι ενα ακαταλληλο επαγγελματικο καθεστως και περιβαλλον , ενας αποτυχημενος ερωτας και μια οικονομικη δυχερεια ειναι πολυ αρκετα για να βγαλουν τον καθε ενα απο τα ρουχα του ....
Στοχος πρωτος 
ανακτηση οικονομικης αυτοδυναμιας και σωστη επενδυση της εναπομεινασας περιουσιας σου 
στοχος δευτερος 
ενα καλο παιδι που να σε δεχθει οπως εισαι και εσυ αυτον , για να κανετε οικογενεια ...
στοχος τριτος 
αν τα κανεις αυτα και συνεχιζεις να μην εισαι ευτυχισμενη και καλα με τον εαυτο σου , τοτε μονο να σκεφθεις αν μια ψυχοθεραπεια θα μπορουσε να βγαλει απωθημενα στην φορα και να σε λυτρωσει απο εσωτερικες πιθανες συγκρουσεις !
Αν ομως δεν τα καταφερνεις να τα κανεις τα δυο προηγουμενα 
ισως να πρεπει να σκεφτεις να ζητησεις την βοηθεια ενος ψυχολογου , αν στερεισαι στο περιβαλλον σου ατομα της απολυτης εμπιστοσυνης για να σε συμβουλεψουν σωστα για τα προηγουμενα ....
η σειρα παντως , νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να αλλαξει...

----------


## μυριαμ

Η εκποιηση της περιουσιας δεν ηταν στο ονομα μου. Εγω επωφελουμε μονο εμμεσα, αλλα ουσιαστικα, απο το γεγονος αυτο. Ανακουφιζομαι απο χρεη κι εχω την δυνατοτητα ετσι να καλυτερεψω καπως την ζωη μου (τιποτα το υπερβολικο, αλλα πραγματι απαραιτητο). Ηταν κατι που επρεπε να γινει γιατι ο κομπος ειχε φτασει στο χτενι, και τα τελευταια χρονια ειχαμε υποφερει πολυ, λογω των οικονομικων δυσκολιων, η οικογενεια μου και εγω. Οποτε δεν μου περναει καθολου απο το μυαλο το οτι φτωχηναμε κατα οποιονδηποτε τροπο( υπαρχει καποια ακινητη περιουσια ακομα που θα μπορουσε, πρωτα ο θεος, στο μελλον να χρησιμοποιηθει). Οσο αφορα το οτι πρεπει να βρω καποιο ατομο το οποιο θα με αποδεχεται και θα με αγαπαει γι αυτο που ειμαι, οπως κι εγω εκεινο, ειναι το μονο σιγουρο. Ελπιζω κι ευχομαι να συμβει, γιατι το εχω πραγματι αναγκη, να φτιαξω επιτελους την ζωη μου πανω σε μια υγειη και στερεη βαση(οσο μπορει να ειναι κατι σταθερο και βεβαιο σ αυτη την ζωη...). Για την καταθλιπτικη διαθεση μου σκεφτηκα να με βοηθησω λιγο χρησιμοποιωντας καποια ειδη οπου διατηθονται χωρις συνταγη γιατρου στο εμποριο, οπως καψουλες μουρουνελαιου και εκχυλισμα σαφραν,(αυτα τα βρηκα ψαχνοντας σε καποιες ιστοσελιδες, αλλα απο οτι ειδα, αναφερονται απο καποιους και μεσα σ αυτο το site..). Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο πραγματικα βοηθουν στο να ισσοροπησει μια στεναχωρη διαθεση, εφοσον δεν τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε στο παρελθον,(παντα ειμουν αντιθετη στο να περνω οτιδηποτε, αλλα απο οτι φενεται εχω φτασει σε μια φαση που χρειαζομαι μια ωθηση, καποιο βοηθημα). Αν καποιος διαβασει αυτα που γραφω και γνωριζει με σιγουρια καποιον \"φυσικο τροπο\" που να βοηθαει στην πεσμενη διαθεση, χωρις ανεπιθυμητες παρενεργιες(αυξηση της ορεξης, ανισορροπες μεταπτωσεις στην διαθεση, υπερενεργειτικοτητα, κ.α.), θα τον παρακαλουσα να με διαφωτησει. Πανο εχεις απολυτο δικιο για ολα οσα εγραψες, αν δεν σταθεροποιηθουν και δεν ξεκαθαρησουν τα πρακτικα καθημερινα ζητηματα, γινονται τροχοπεδι και για ολα τα υπολοιπα. Πρεπει να μπουν στοχοι και καποιες προτεραιοτητες.

----------


## astarti

μυριαμ έχεις U2U

----------


## μυριαμ

τι ενοεις; τι ειναι το U2U;

----------


## astarti

Είναι προσωπικό μήνυμα.

Στην ιστοσελίδα, επάνω δεξιά, έχει επιλογή U2U. Κάνε κλικ, και μπαίνεις στο φάκελο με τα εισερχόμενα :)

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ

δεν ξερω αν καταφερω να στειλω αυτο το μηνυμα γιατι δεν ειμαι εξοικειομενη με τους υπολογιστες.......παντος θελω να πω στην ελσα οτι ....μαλλον περιγραφει τον εαυτο μου....αυτο το μην.ειναι σαν τεστ για να δω αν ανεβει....θα γραψω κανονικα μετα...

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ

λοιπον ...ειμαι νεα στο σαιτ και εχω μερονυχτα που διαβαζω ολα οσα με βασανιζουν χρονια!.....πραγματικα χριαζομαι βοηθεια γιατι μεχρι και την αυτοκτονια εχω σκεφτει.... πρωτα ομως θα ηθελα καποιος να μου απαντησει αν ειμαι δεκτη στο σαιτ και αν εχετε \"ορεξη\"...(...εφιαλτικη λεξη που ειναι!!!!) να με ακουσετε!!ειναι πρωτη φορα που μιλαω για το προβλημα μου!!!!.....ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ ειναι το πραγματικο μου ονομα......ειναι η πραγματικη μου ζωη εδω και 12 χρονια περιπου.....η συνυπαρξη με τον εαυτο μου....με το σωμα που μισω!!!!....\"σε μια σχεδια μια ζωη...σε ενα σωμα\". και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν θα υπαρξει για μενα ιθακη ή θα εναποθεσω τα οπλα μου πανω σε ενα μαρμαρινο μνημα που θα εχει την φωτογραφια μου και απανω κωλημενες ζωγραφιες των τριων μου παιδιων!!!!...ετσι δεν γινεται? \"οταν τη μανουλα την παιρνει ο θεουλης\"?......ΣΑς ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ!!!!! ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ!!!!.......μπορω να γραψω το προβλημα μου? ειμαι δεκτη?

----------


## mariafound

Καλημερα Οδυσσεια κ καλως ηλθες.Φυσικα κ μπορεις να μιλησεις ,σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας ειμαστε.Ολα τα ατομα εδω ηρθαν γιατι θελουν να βοηθησουν κ να βοηθηθουν.
Ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου?Γιατι τοση απαισιοδοξια?Η Ιθακη υπαρχει για ολους μας Οδυσσεια αρκει να την αναζητησουμε.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ_
> 
> 
> μπορω να γραψω το προβλημα μου? ειμαι δεκτη?




ξυπνα με το καλο,
φτιαξε ενα καλο καφεδακι και αρχινα....

Μονο να ανοιξεις δικο σου θεμα, για να μην μπερδευετεις με αυτο.
:)

----------

